# Literature Department Mafia Game III: Death Note [Game Thread]



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

*DEATH NOTE MAFIA GAME*



_After becoming under the possession of the Death Note and also after a series of events unfold, *Light Yagami* now finds himself in his final battle against all his enemies; *L*, *Near*, *Mello* and everyone else who opposes Kira's judgement._

*Role List:*

I added some terms before all abilities, as there are a bunch and can get confusing.

Should be quite easy to understand, but here it is putting it simply:

*Active*: An active ability available from the begining
*Passive*: A passive ability available from the begining
*Conditional Active/Passive*: An ability that requires some event or condition to be available or to activate, all explained in the ability itself.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.
​ 
*Spoiler*: _Town_ 





*L* - World's Greatest Detective
[Passive - Anonymous] - L can only be killed by a Death Note or Lynch.
[Passive - Alias L] - His real name is L Lawliet. Investigations all fail on him except from the Shinigami Eyes.
[Passive - Aware of Wattari's Identity] - He knows who Watari is and is free to communicate with him.
[Active - Perfect Cop] - L     has an investigative ability that surpasses all. Any target he   chooses   will have their role revealed to him, their actions taken and   given so   far, and will continue to update him throughout the game.   Night only.

*Near* - The Protege
[Passive - Anonymous] - Near can only be killed by a Death Note or Lynch.
[Passive - Alias N] - His real name is Nate River. Investigations all fail on him except from the Shinigami Eyes and L's.
[Passive - Aware of Rester’s Identity] - He knows who Rester is and is free to communicate with him.
[Passive - Aware of Mello’s Identity] - Near will be passively informed of every investigation Mello makes while also knowing he is. 
[Conditional Active - L's True Successor] - Once     L dies, Near will become the new 'L', and gain L's cop ability, with     the exception of receiving updates on players previously  investigate.

*Wattari* - Gentleman
[Passive - Alias W] - His real name is Quillsh Wammy. Investigations all fail on him except from the Shinigami Eyes.
[Passive - Aware of L's identity] - He knows who L is and is also free to communicate with him.
[Active - Delicate Manners] - He can stop L from getting lynched once.
[Conditional Active - Old ways] - If L dies, he will take it upon himself to avenge his death. He gains a one-time day kill.

*Soichiro Yagami* - Chief
[Passive - Family] - Can't be killed by Kira Faction.
[Active - Chief Detective] - Investigates     the faction of the player during the night, learning if they're   either   "Guilty" or "Innocent" with a 75% rate of success. He can also    intervene  and stop a lynch, but only once per person.
[Conditional Active - Shinigami Eyes]    - If Soichiro gets in possession of a Death Note, he can acquire the    Shinigami Eyes investigation ability which will reveal the role of any    player he investigates during the day phase. He dies after 1 phase of    activating this.

*Sachiko Yagami* - Oblivious Mother
[Passive - Chief's Wife] - Her vote counts as two.
[Passive - Family] - Can't be killed by Kira Faction.
*
Sayu Yagami *- Kind-hearted Sister
[Passive - Chief's Daughter] - Her vote counts as negative.
[Passive - Family] - Can't be killed by Kira Faction.

*Touta Matsuda* - Unreliable Cop
[Passive - Redemption] - Should     Matsuda use his ability on Light and should it random to his killing     ability, he will redeem himself for his previous failures and kill   Kira.
[Active - Skitzo Detective] - Due     to Matsuda's inconsistency, he has a 25% to fulfill one of the     following roles: Vigilante, Roleblocker, Protector or Detective. Night     only.

*Shuichi Aizawa* - Afro Cop
[Active - Vigilante] - Kills target during the day phase.
[Active - Detective] - Investigates     the faction of the player, learning if they're either "Guilty" or     "Innocent" with a 50% rate of success. Night only.
*
Hirokazu Ukita* - Emotional Cop
[Active - Roleblocker] - The targetted player wont be able to perform any action this night phase. Night only. Can use either this or Detective.
[Active - Detective] - Investigates     the faction of the player, learning if they're either "Guilty" or     "Innocent” with a 50% rate of success. Night only.
*
Kanzo Mogi* - Forgotten Cop
[Active - Protector] - The     targetted player will be protected from any action used on them   except   Death Note kills. Night only. Can use either this or Detective.
[Active - Detective] - Investigates     the faction of the player, learning if they're either "Guilty" or     "Innocent” with a 50% rate of success. Night only.

*Raye Penber* - FBI Agent
[Active - Cop] - Investigates the faction of the player, learning if they're either "Guilty" or "Innocent". Night only.

*Naomi Misora* - Former FBI Agent
[Passive - Fake Name] - She     uses the name Shoko Maki to anyone she doesn't trust. Investigations     have a 50% chance to fail on her except from the Shinigami Eyes and   the   current L.
[Active - Forensic Investigator] - Investigates a player to see who they used their actions on and who has targetted them as well. Night only.
[Conditional Passive - Fiancée] - Gets all the information Ray gathered through his Cop ability when he dies.

*Aiber* - A Professional
[Passive - False Identity] - His     real name is Thierry Morrello. Investigations have a 25% chance to    fail  on him except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
[Active - Seduction] - Aiber     will seduce a player, which has a 50% success rate. If it works, he     will get intimate and learn their role. If it fails, he will get  abused    and roleblocked for the next phase. This is not considered an     “investigation”, merely a form of seduction.

*Weddy* - Professional Catburglar
[Passive - False Identity] - Her     real name is Marrie Kenwood. Investigations have a 25% chance to  fail    on her except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
[Active - Thief] - Weddy     has the one-time ability to steal the role of any player with the     exception of Death Note users, L or N, and Rem the Shinigami. The  player    she steals from will be reduced to generic fodder, but will be     notified. If a role has multiple abilities, she will be randomly     assigned one of them.

*Namikawa Reiji* - VP of Sales at Yotusba
[Passive - Aware] - Reiji     is aware of Kyouske's Kira schemes, and is therefore informed of   every   move he makes throughout the game, whether it be Death Note   kills or   Shinigami Eye investigations.
[Active - One Shot Roleblock] - Reiji     is given one chance to foil Kyouske's plans, if he successfully     roleblocks him, he will no longer be capable of being targetted by     Kyouske, and will gain bulletproof status. He can still be killed by     Lynches and Death Notes (just not Kyouske's). Can be used day or night.

*Ooi Takeshi* - Yotsuka VP
[Active - Vigilante] - Takeshi hires a hitman at night to kill his target.

*Anthony Rester* - Former Special Ops Squad Captain
[Passive - Aware of Near’s Identity] - He knows who Near is and is free to communicate with him.
[Passive - False Identity] - His     real name is Anthony Carter. Investigations have a 25% chance to  fail    on him except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
[Active - One Shot Vigilante] - Can kill someone during the day phase, one use only.
*
Stephen Gevanni* - Hotshot
[Passive - False Identity] - His real name is Stephen Loud. Investigations have a 25% chance to fail on him except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
[Active - Roleblocker] - The targetted player wont be able to perform any action this night phase. Night only.
*
Halle Lidner* - Service Secret and CIA Agent
[Passive - False Identity] - Her     real name is Halle Bullook. Investigations have a 25% chance to fail    on  her except from the Shinigami eyes, the current L and Mello.
[Active - Protector] - The targetted player will be protected from any action used on them. Night only.
[Conditional Passive - Mello's Partner] - If     Mello investigates her, she will aid Mello in his objective to kill     Light increasing his success rate from 50% to 100%. She wins if Mello     wins. If she dies after this ability activates, it loses it's  effect.
*
Ill Ratt* - The Spy
[Active - Mole] - His     real name is Shawn Dunleavy. He’s a mole sent by Mello who has the     ability to take on the identity of any player he chooses. This will     deceive all investigations with the exception of L, Shinigami Eyes and     Mello. He can choose to change his identity once every night.
[Conditional Passive - Mello's Spy] - If     Mello investigates him, he will aid him by telling the roles of some     players. For each time he used his Mole ability, Mello randomly  learns    the role of a player from the Town faction. He wins if Mello  wins.
*
Lind L. Tailor* - Fake L
[Conditional Passive - Dupe] - Whoever kills him will be killed as well, and in the case of a lynch, the first person who voted for him.
*
Hitoshi Demegawa* - Head of Sakura TV
[Active - Coward] - Every     other night, he targets someone and all actions taken against him   will   be redirected to that person instead. Night only. This cannot   stop  Death  Note kills.


*Town* wins if all *Mafia* die.



*Spoiler*: _Mafia_ 





*Light Yagami* - Kira
[Passive - Godfather]    - Can   only be killed by lynching, Death Note, Mello, and Matsuda.    Appears   innocent to all investigations except to the current L,    Mello and   Shinigami Eyes.
[Passive - Kira]     - As   the original Kira, Light can submit up to three names and roles    in    his Death Note per night, but at the drawback of one night of       roleblocking per wrong guess.
[Active - Genius]     - Can   investigate one person per night which will reveal their role.    If  he  uses his investigation ability,  he cannot use Death Note that      night.
[Active - Possessor of Death Note] - Can kill any person of his choosing every night that will go through all protections and immunities unless roleblocked. 
[Conditional Passive - Chief's Son] - Soichiro will always stop Light from getting lynched until he’s dead.
[Conditional Passive - Final Act of Desperation]     - If   Light is the only remaining member from Kira faction alive, and       still possesses his Death Note, he will then be capable of using it       freely without the repercussions of a roleblock.
[Conditional Active - New L]     - If   L dies while Light is still alive, Light will relinquish his    Death    Note to Mikami, and gain the ability to choose two targets to      redirect  their actions on each other at night. If Mikami is dead when      this  happens, Light will give it to Takada. If both are dead, he  will     get rid of it and someone else will randomly find it. He will   however  retain a    single sheet for a one-time use.
*
Misa Amane* - Second Kira
[Passive - Second Kira]     - As   the Second Kira, her job is to submit the mafia kill via Death      Note  at night. Should she fail at guessing a player's role through the ability below, she will    not    suffer a roleblock the next night.
[Active - Possessor of Death Note] - Can kill any person of her choosing every night that will go through all protections and immunities unless roleblocked. This is can be used in addition to the faction kill.
[Conditional Active - Shinigami Eyes]     - At   any point in the game as long as Rem is alive, Misa can request       Rem's Shinigami Eyes, which will give her the investigative day-time       ability to know anyones role. She will then die after three phases.

*Rem* - Shinigami
[Passive - Shinigami] - As a Shinigami, Rem is immune to death, including lynches, and will only die once prompted to sacrifice herself for Misa.
[Passive - Existence of Shinigami] The   first time L discovers Rem, L falls out of his chair in fear at    the    thought of soul reapers existing. He will then be roleblocked the      next  night and incapable of investigating or receiving updates that      night on  his past cases. Anyone else will be silenced during the      following day  and roleblocked during the night.
[Active - Death Note]     - She   can kill anyone with her Death Note anytime without having to     know   their role. Dies after it for messing with mortal's affairs.
[Conditional Passive/Active - Misa's Angel of Death]     - Will   prevent Misa from dying and kill whoever attempts to attack    her,    but at the expense of dying. If Misa’s lynched, she will kill the      first  person who voted her. If Misa gets the Shinigami Eyes and 3      phases  pass, she can sacrifice herself to increase the duration by 3      additional  phases.

*Teru Mikami* - New Kira
[Active - Roleblocker]     - Can   roleblock a player every night, if it succeeds on a player  with    an   active role, it will give him a 50% chance of finding out  that      player's ability. Can never discover L, Near, or Mello. Night  only.
[Conditional Active - Shinigami Eyes]     - When   Mikami acquires the Death Note, he will then be able to  invoke    the   'Shinigami Eyes' ability at any time he pleases, which  will give    him   the investigative day-time ability to know anyones role  at the     expense  of dying after three night phases.*

Kiyomi Takada* - Kira's Accomplice
[Passive - Nexus]     - Takada   hired Bodyguards which protect her against all actions and     while   also reflecting them randomly until investigated by Mello. Once   he     does that, she will lose her Nexus ability. This cannot stop  Death     Note  kills or Shinigami Eyes.
[Active - One Shot Death Note] - Kira has given her a piece of paper for a one-time use of Death Note. Night only.

*Mafia* wins if *L*, *Near* and *Mello* die.



*Spoiler*: _Independent Mafia_ 






*Mello* - Independent Godfather
[Passive - Alias M] - His real name is Mihael Keehl. Investigations all fail on him except from the Shinigami Eyes and the current L.
[Passive - Aware of Near's identity] - Knows who Near is.
[Active - Roleblock/Investigator]    - Can  choose to pick a target to investigate every night. The     investigation results will either read "innocent" or "guilty", and they     will be roleblocked for the current phase.
[Conditional Passive - Target]    - If  he investigates Light Yagami, he will have a 50% chance to kill    him.  If successful, he wins the game. If it fails, Light's  investigation    result will be revealed as “guilty” to him.
[Conditional Passive - Bad Luck]    - Should  Mello investigate Light while Misa or Mikami have their    Shinigami  eyes active, they have a 50% of discovering Mello's player    that night  should he fail to kill him.
[Conditional Passive - Halle's Service]    - If  he investigates Halle Lidner, he will also learn her role and  the    success rate of killing Light is increased to 100% until she dies.

*Matt* - Independent Assassin
[Passive - Alias J] - His real name is Mail Jeevas. Investigations all fail on him except from the Shinigami Eyes and the current L.
[Passive - Mello's Partner] - Any attack targetting Mello will be redirected to Matt, even lynches. Excludes Death Note.
[Passive - Hardcore]    - Needs  to be killed three times, a lynch counts as one. Redirected    attacks  from Mello kill him right away. Death Note kills him right away    too.
[Active - Vigilante] - Matt can choose to kill a target every day or night, but not within the same phase.

*Independent Mafia* wins if *Light* is killed by them.



*Spoiler*: _Independent_ 






*Higuchi Kyouske* - False Kira
[Passive - Luck] - Has a 50% chance for any ability used on him to fail except Death Note kills, actions from L and Shinigami Eyes.
[Active - Possessor of Death Note] - Can kill any person of his choosing every night that will go through all protections and immunities unless roleblocked. 
[Active - Shinigami Eyes]    - At  any point in the game, Higuchi can receive the Shinigami Eyes,    which  will give him an investigative day-time ability to know anyone's     role in the game. However, due to his already short life-span, this   will   kill him in two phases instead of three.

*Independent* wins if *Soichiro*, *Reiji*, *Takeshi*, *Demegawa* and *Takada* die.



​

If a person who possesses Death Note is lynched, the first person to vote for them will receive the Death Note.
 Light is the only person capable of writing up to three names and roles in the Death Note. Everyone else is limited to one.
    To submit a Death Note kill, the owner has to guess the role of the     player involved. If wrong, they will fail and be roleblocked the     following night with the exception of Misa.
As for the other   rules; If you are inactive for 2 phase, meaning not posting atall in the   day phase, you will be modkilled. That's all apart from the general   Mafia Game rules, not talking in Night Phase for town etc.

Role revealing is allowed. Do it at your own risk.

*Player List
*
1. Wez ★ *Wattari*
2. Sajin *Touta Matsuda*
3. Blaze *Matt*
 4. LegendaryBeauty *Misa Amane*
5. Sphyer *Light Yagami*
6. BlackSmoke *Teru Mikami*
 7. aiyanah *Soichiro Yagami*
 8. Fear *Rem*
 9. Wormodragon *Sayu Yagami*
10. Butō Renjin *Ooi Takeshi*
11. Cubey *Raye Penber*
12. Amrun *Naomi Misora*
 13. Tia Halibel *Anthony Rester*
14. WhatADrag *Lind L. Tailor*
15. Bioness *Mello*
16. VastoLorDae / Didi *Stephen Gevanni*
 17. Princess Ivy *Shuichi Aizawa*
18. Chibason *Halle Lidner*
19. Megalith *Ill Ratt*
20. EnterTheTao *Aiber*
 21. SageMaster *Sachiko Yagami*
22. R o f l c o p t e r *L*
23. St. Lucifer *Hitoshi Demegawa*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL *Near*
25. Kakashi Hatake *Higuchi Kyouske*
26. Cadrien *Namikawa Reiji*
27. Noitora *Weddy*
28. James *Kanzo Mogi*
29. Hyper_Wolfy *Takada*
30. CloudKicker *Hirokazu Ukita*


*
Update List

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Day One Update One

 "Aizawa's Mistake"

Day One End

 "Compromised"

Night One End (Update 1)

 "Matt and Watari's Reunion"

Night One End (Update 2)

 "L?"

Night One End (Update 3)

 "Hitman Return?"


Day Two Update One

 "That Juicy..."

Day Two Update Two

 "Clash of the Killers"

Day Two End

 "A deadly slip-up"

Night Two End (Update 1)

 "Heartbreak Syndrome"

Night Two End (Update 2)

 "Go play in traffic"


Day Three Update One

 "...Red apple!"

Day Three Update Two

 "Family Matters"

Day Three End

 "Buying time, price is death"


Night Three End (Update 1)

 "Killing for Kira"

Night Three End (Update 2)

 "Hail to the Chief"

Night Three End (Update 3)

 "That's for that night"

Night Three End (Update 4)

 "Matsuda's Maneuver"


Day Four Update One

 "Near is not far from the truth"



​


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

A Shinigami stands idle by Light's side, holding an apple in his hand.  He suddenly disappears, which confuses Light for a moment, however he  quickly returned to what he was doing, passing judgement on criminals  and whoever opposed him with his Death Note.

 The Shinigami's name is Ryuuk. He reappeared on the tallest point of the city, watching over everyone.

 *Ryuuk*: "I hope this doesn't bore me."

 He then bites his apple.

* - Ryuuk bites an apple -*

 *DAY PHASE 1 STARTS NOW* 

You may now post.​


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*

Sorry L friend


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*

Untouchables game taught me why he needs to die.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

I actually am L.

So I advise you remove me from voting for me unless you would like Watari to avenge me, Light-kun.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

AWWWWWWW YEEEEEEAH.

Poor Apple.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

First day wagons beginning already


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's get this shit started.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't lynch me bros 

*[CHANGE VOTE No Lynch]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

THAT APPLE MUST BE AVENGED


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

oh shit
ryuk bit an apple 
*[vote lynch roflcopter]*
totally random


----------



## Noitora (Mar 6, 2011)

First day randoms.

*[Vote Lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> oh shit
> ryuk bit an apple
> *[vote lynch roflcopter]*
> totally random


 


Might as well do the same.
*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd like to wait it out and see.

Now who will be the first to die.



random vote 

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

This should be interesting 

 *[VOTE LYNCH R O F L C O P T E R]


*


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*

friend's always Mafia


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

guys im L

for realz


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*
> 
> friend's always Mafia


you should get some evidence first before you mislynch someone


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEGALITH]*

This phase is gonna be a mess with the random votes.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

Pika avy gonna pika.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

But you you you voted Rofl without reason :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Is this a joke?

I can understand no one believes my roleclaim of being L, but Cubey specifically voted me hoping I'm L. Who would want to kill L? Only Kira Faction. Mello has no objectives concerning him and False Kira is killing fodders from town to win.

The fact that there's not any semblance of a Cubey wagon in this Day 1, makes me believe it is likely he is mafia. I strongly suggest we lynch him.

You may have been town in Untouchables Cubey, but I don't think you are this time.

Get him guys. You will not be disappoint with my scumdar.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Noitora]/B]

I intend to finish chivalry with this final blow. 

So excited.  One hell of a game, that's for sure.*


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

You idiot I never watched Death Note. I thought Light was the detective and L was the evil genius


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

WAD, you're saying the _exact_ same things you said in the other game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Day 1 and WAD Trying to mind fuck already


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> I can understand no one believes my roleclaim of being L, but Cubey specifically voted me hoping I'm L. Who would want to kill L? Only Kira Faction. Mello has no objectives concerning him and False Kira is killing fodders from town to win.
> 
> ...



You are a troll and I can't wait to be bandwagoned starting with this post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You idiot I never watched Death Note. I thought Light was the detective and L was the evil genius



Nice defense, but here I go. Might as well start this Day 1 with a blast.

1. THE ROLE LIST. SPECIFICALLY STATES L IS TOWN AND LIGHT IS MAFIA. NICE TRY CLAIMING IGNORANCE TO THE SERIES.

2. I already know you're guilty. Wanna guess what ability I have? 

Town. Lynch Cubey. And you can lynch me if I'm wrong


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> But you you you voted Rofl without reason :33


that vote was totally random 
its not one people follow anyway
that helps keep suspicion off me >.>
but then i play sus anyway <.<
btw
it is time to fulfill the prophecy 
*[change vote lynch Megalith]*

why would you vote for rofl? >.>


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You idiot I never watched Death Note. I thought Light was the detective and L was the evil genius



What did this guy just say :

*[change vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You are a troll and *I can't wait to be bandwagoned starting with this post*



Your wish is my command. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Cubey]

*


			
				aiyanah said:
			
		

> *[change vote lynch Megalith]*
> 
> why would you vote for rofl? >.>


 Why to make you vote for me of course. 

This is gonna be VERY interesting.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder what set to wear.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't change my set until the TTGL game is over, out of respect for Simon and Kamina, of course.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Might as well lolclaim.

I'm Aiber. I seduced you Cubey. 

That's why I know your role, and you must die now.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Nice defense, but here I go. Might as well start this Day 1 with a blast.
> 
> 1. THE ROLE LIST. SPECIFICALLY STATES L IS TOWN AND LIGHT IS MAFIA. NICE TRY CLAIMING IGNORANCE TO THE SERIES.



I don't read the role list at the start of the game  That's boring and organized.



> 2. I already know you're guilty. Wanna guess what ability I have?



I'm going to screencap this post so I can own you 



> Town. Lynch Cubey. And you can lynch me if I'm wrong



Lulz L will be getting lynched Day 2 then.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Might as well lolclaim.
> 
> I'm Aiber. I seduced you Cubey.
> 
> That's why I know your role, and you must die now.



You troll 

We both know the truth, and sadly town is just gonna town


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Tempted to wear a set of my actual character.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Claims already? Please be trollin'. 

What role is Cubey then, WAD?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh very well.

I'm Light. Get at me.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty you should wear a set of Naomi Misora :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

lol wad
i see no day cop


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Why so defensive, Wez 

I think I might let Cubey win. I really want to see how his role plays out. I should't do this to him, even if he's my enemy in this game.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Wez, I don't even have to ask if you're innocent this game, do I?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I say everyone wear a set of their favourites. I'm looking for Misa stock right now.  Always loved that girl, and it's the perfect time for this game.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why so defensive, Wez
> 
> I think I might let Cubey win. I really want to see how his role plays out. I should't do this to him, even if he's my enemy in this game.
> 
> ...



Lulz trying to climb out of the hole you just dug yourself? You claimed the Abrien guy, nice try. Supposedly you learned my role and are calling my bluff. 

STICK WITH IT PUSSY


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah:



> Aiber - A Professional
> [Passive - False Identity] - His real name is Thierry Morrello. Investigations have a 25% chance to fail on him except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
> *[Active - Seduction] - Aiber will seduce a player, which has a 50% success rate. If it works, he will get intimate and learn their role. If it fails, he will get abused and roleblocked for the next night. This is not considered an ?investigation?, merely a form of seduction.*



This is not specified as a night-only action. It can be performed day/night. I reckon that Mio has to change the wording to "roleblocked next phase". As I'll just continue to use this during the day, pending I don't coinflip weak RNG.

Anyways, this role is not a bad one to claim, because I am not a serious threat to any faction nor am I part of any of their objectives.

I would know, who you think really made this game? 

If you think I'm lying, why not test me with Afrocop? 

I guarantee you it will result in lulz


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why so defensive, Wez
> 
> I think I might let Cubey win. I really want to see how his role plays out. I should't do this to him, even if he's my enemy in this game.
> 
> ...


Not at all, my friend. I am as innocent as they come. 

Although, that has been coming back to bite me in the ass in recent games.

I just didn't think you'd claim your role so early in a game you helped to make.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Just help us win,since you know all the roles already


----------



## Scar (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
That fucker got like 4 town killed (including himself) in TV's zombie game by hinting at intelligence head and stating a wagon 
I wish he was playin this game.

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]* 
If he isnt mafia WAD already gave us permission to kill him 2nd phase. Can't beat that  <---WAD lol


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Game looks awesome. 

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

WAD, what role does Cubey have...


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

He isn't in this game or he'd already be dead.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It can be performed day/night. I reckon that Mio has to change the wording to "roleblocked next phase".


Hm, that's true, sorry for the inconvenience everyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> aiyanah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting 
you claim your role at your own risk it seems 
death note get


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch tia halibel]*

rng


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

For being a derp and wanting to be bandwagoned


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey is a mafia role that I don't want to die already. Since Light and Rem cannot be killed by lynches currently, you can infer I discovered Misa or Mikami. Takada is a nexus, and would redirect my seduction.

Do what you guys want. I'm just being professional 

And no, I don't know anyone's roles. Everyone's role was randomized, Mio made sure of it. Even mine


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

Random Vote: *[Vote Lynch Wez]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I say everyone wear a set of their favourites. I'm looking for Misa stock right now.  Always loved that girl, and it's the perfect time for this game.



Ohh a Misa set would be more befitting of you definitely :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

WAD it is too early in this game for such mind games
i was hoping this phase would be easy sailing :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (9 members and 0 guests)  
WhatADrag*  

Oh shi- lurkers


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

us visibles must leave
lest we feel watched >.>


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Wez ★ -> *Megalith*
2. Sajin -> *Bioness*
3. Blaze
4. LegendaryBeauty -> *Noitora*
5. Sphyer
6. BlackSmoke
7. aiyanah -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Megalith*
8. Fear -> *James*
9. Wormodragon
10. Butō Renjin
11. Cubey -> WhatADrag -> No Lynch -> *aiyanah*
12. Amrun -> *Tia Halibel*
13. Tia Halibel
14. WhatADrag -> Cubey -> *No Lynch*
15. Bioness -> Blaze -> *Cubey*
16. VastoLorDae
17. Princess Ivy
18. Chibason
19. Megalith -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Cubey*
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> *Cubey*
22. R o f l c o p t e r -> *aiyanah*
23. St. Lucifer
24. Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Cubey*
25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Cubey*
26. Cadrien -> *Wez*
27. Noitora -> *BlackSmoke*
28. James
29. Hyper_Wolfy
30. CloudKicker -> *Cubey*



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*
> 
> For being a derp and wanting to be bandwagoned



Only derps here are the town buying this shit. Oh well, town gonna town and regret it.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Cubey


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Why not roleclaim Cubey! I mean I know it's a lie, I know you inside and out now pek

And I just realized I forgot I'm capable of discovering Light with my seduction as it bypasses investigation immunity.

Fuck.

Easy Day 1 Death Note for me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a single person is wearing any other DN set? Don't be pussies.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Fuck you I won't be pressured into revealing. And if I did reveal it wouldn't be a lie, I'm not a Generic this time.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Only derps here are the town buying this shit. Oh well, town gonna town and regret it.



Unwritten rule of mafia games mate.

Dont bandwagon yourself or asked to be.

The towning plague will always happen otherwise, especially on day one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey with a role?

Smh. You were hoping for too much, Mio.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't care about the unwritten rule I can say whatever I want :33


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not a single person is wearing any other DN set? Don't be pussies.


I'm wearing my current set for a week


----------



## Scar (Mar 6, 2011)

Now 10 members lurkin (including me)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I'm wearing my current set for a week



Lost a bet or something?

Get in the spirit of the game, people. Wear Death Note sets, whether or not they're of your favourite, your role, or something.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I don't care about the unwritten rule I can say whatever I want :33



Good luck to you, sir


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lost a bet or something?


Nah, it's a Yammy FC group set thing to celebrate our return.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*

You trust me too easily 

ARE YOU YAGAMI-KUN?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Vote Lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*
> 
> You trust me too easily
> 
> ARE YOU YAGAMI-KUN?



I dont trust you at all


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

So I heard that Cubey is Mellow and you are Near. 

Is this true? :33


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

For Webcomics shenanigans


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the second game WAD started a bunch of Day 1 bs over a Cubey vote


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This is the second game WAD started a bunch of Day 1 bs over a Cubey vote



I'm gathering information.

You don't see me lynching you, do you? 

Plus, really kind of defeats your point against me when that same game I won MVP.

:sup


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Your info gathering just caused a bandwagon on an important role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

The question is for which faction?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

You may've won MVP, but you can't be right all the time, Drag. I wouldn't be surprised if you were a relatively worthless role this time around again.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Just as a warning: weather kills my internet so I'm on my phone, which makes me slow and lurky.

I won't be participating in this Cubey faggotry, though he does kind of deserve it for the Untouchables game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> You may've won MVP, but you can't be right all the time, Drag. I wouldn't be surprised if you were a relatively worthless role this time around again.



It is entirely up to your discretion to trust me 

That's why this game will be the king of mafia games. The entire premise of the series was a dastardly duel of deception. Are we really who we say we are?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Deception is the name of this game ofc 

Who can we trust or not trust 

This game is gonna be a big mindfuck.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Want to test our wits against each other, WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

I've already roleclaimed L and Aiber.

One of which is a lie.

Either way, I'm town. I'll let everyone know that from the onset so our vigilantes don't have any genius ideas. This is how we have to play if we're going to beat them.

Also, we need to find Mello. He can pull a cag and totally kill Light early and win the game. Mello is a top priority.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Drag, you and your shenanigans


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've already roleclaimed L and Aiber.
> 
> One of which is a lie.
> 
> .



Or both


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so tempted to put L's face on that Aizen's sig


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

simple info gathering ;3

i say we lynch Megalith


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES, HIRUZEN SARUTOBI, ESPIONAGE, MEGALITH, CUBEY]*

Whoever is playing, in that order.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Megalith]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Megalith, now?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've already roleclaimed L and Aiber.
> 
> *One of which is a lie.*
> 
> ...



How do we know if either of those role claims are a lie, as well as the bolded? Your word isn't good enough. Provide us with actions, results, and we'll believe you.

And Mello isn't the top priority. Light's alive as long as his father is, right? That's only for lynches, though, correct?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag designed this game, he has a massive advantage over us, there for can mindfuck to the maximum level.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How do we know if either of those role claims are a lie, as well as the bolded? Your word isn't good enough. Provide us with actions, results, and we'll believe you.



He would have to be insane to role reveal with the Death Note around.

He could of course be Light, fishing for names to write


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Megalith, now?


megalith is surely mafia
easy day one lynch get


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd be tempted to kill WAD to even out the playing field for the rest of us, but I don't think it'd be fair if he did all this hard work only to suffer this fate.

I'll save it for another time, then.

Anyone can roleclaim. It doesn't mean a single thing if it's not true. How does the Death Note bit work here? Explain to me, as I'd rather not have to peruse through the OP.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

the massive advantage of knowing the role list


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

WAD made this game 
mafia/town has a chance to beat him at his own game


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh very well.
> 
> I'm Light. Get at me.



I could never do that to you Misa-chan.

It's because I love you so much.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

If Sphyer and LB are Light and Misa (respectively) my face will just be...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I could never do that to you Misa-chan.
> 
> It's because I love you so much.



pek Oh Light-kun. Use me however you wish!


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

if a vigilante is smart they will not just use a kill the first night but wait till they are sure they have someone acting funny.

This way they minimize the chances of killing a fellow townie.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> If Sphyer and LB are Light and Misa (respectively) my face will just be...


the roles are surely randomized for this game
cause i'm not mafia


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

What


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> If Sphyer and LB are Light and Misa (respectively) my face will just be...


I wouldn't be surpised at all.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> pek Oh Light-kun. Use me however you wish!




Don't worry Misa-chan, I'll use your help as much as I can. You and me will create a new world where there wont be anymore villains around. With your help, we will be unstoppable and change this world for the better.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

In b4 WAD 'Your mafia,if you don't believe me'

Sorry not yet ,I suspect you were Aizen before in Cycloid's game,but i died before futhur investigation,you said lynch this and lynch that with loads of reasons which leads to us following you and let your faction win,I want to trust you fully this time,so you don't screw us up again.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

What the fucking fuck I'm gonna neg a ^ (use bro) wtf is this shit when WAD showed me this rolelist I said to him 'sign me up already or invite me' or something like that because I really liked the rolelist and premise of the game and now suddenly the game is here and I'm not even in it and didn't know the first thing about it?

fuck this shit you're going down mio and wad


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*

hes clearly light


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> if a vigilante is smart they will not just use a kill the first night but wait till they are sure they have someone acting funny.
> 
> This way they minimize the chances of killing a fellow townie.



I dunno. We'd be skipping out on a chance to get mafia. But there is the possibility of getting a fellow townie/power role, you're right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Don't worry Misa-chan, I'll use your help as much as I can. You and me will create a new world where there wont be anymore villains around. With your help, we will be unstoppable and change this world for the better.



And I'll be your Queen, Light-kun?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

oh shit Di be raging


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd be tempted to kill WAD to even out the playing field for the rest of us, but I don't think it'd be fair if he did all this hard work only to suffer this fate.
> 
> I'll save it for another time, then.
> 
> Anyone can roleclaim. It doesn't mean a single thing if it's not true. How does the Death Note bit work here? Explain to me, as I'd rather not have to peruse through the OP.



Death Note users write down the name and role of a person they wish to kill, if they correctly guessed the role then that person dies. So real role revealing is extremely dangerous here as Death Note users can write down multiple names.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

Am I the only one seeing LB and Sphyer acting deviously deviant...

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]

*


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

I randomised everyone guys, don't worry 


Except one person, there's always an exception. It's for you to figure who.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Would've been a lot of fun with Didi, too. I say we kick out some fodder.

Ah, thanks Bioness. This ought to be good.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

fuck 24'd only got to neg Mio ah well, WAD will follow tomorrow




FUCK I'm really mad now this was one of the few games I was actually looking forward to because of it's premise GODDAMN


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> fuck 24'd only got to neg Mio ah well, WAD will follow tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Didi, be a co-mod. You'll have the best position. Problem solved, assuming Mio agrees.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

L is here.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> What the fucking fuck I'm gonna neg a ^ (use bro) wtf is this shit when WAD showed me this rolelist I said to him 'sign me up already or invite me' or something like that because I really liked the rolelist and premise of the game and now suddenly the game is here and I'm not even in it and didn't know the first thing about it?
> 
> fuck this shit you're going down mio and wad


How could I have known?  Blame him not me.


Wait, you seriously negged me? >.>


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I dunno. We'd be skipping out on a chance to get mafia. But there is the possibility of getting a fellow townie/power role, you're right.



Its much better in the long run to kill with certainty rather than on a whim or random. That is reckless and would only hurt the vigilante's chances of having the town win.

I'm saying this from a rationale perspective. I've notice little to no vigilantes ever do this.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And I'll be your Queen, Light-kun?



I couldn't think of anybody better to be my queen.



BlackSmoke said:


> Am I the only one seeing LB and Sphyer acting deviously deviant...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]
> 
> *





SageMaster said:


> *[change vote lynch sphyer]*
> 
> hes clearly light



*Writes down in death note*


On sunday night at 8:00 PM, Blacksmoke and Sagemaster will be killed while engaging in sex in the middle of the street and get hit by a car.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this game already.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> L is here.




It's a pleasure to meet you. I'm a huge fan of yours. My name is Yagami Light.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Didi.

That is what we call justice for not inviting me to TTGL because "I'm not a good enough player".



You can get dibs on reserve after Hiruzen though . I am a kind God, the one that this world needs.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not a furfag.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I love this game already.



It never hurts to have a little fun here and there


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Its much better in the long run to kill with certainty rather than on a whim or random. That is reckless and would only hurt the vigilante's chances of having the town win.
> 
> I'm saying this from a rationale perspective. I've notice little to no vigilantes ever do this.



Fair enough. Let's just hope the vigilante doesn't get figured out too early, or we're going to be down one important role.

Edit: Everyone roleplay. It'll make the game that much more interesting.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyway, who are our current suspects (even if it's only day 1)


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely WAD


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

current suspect is Sphyer, Sphyer.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's be serious this game, guys. This game has the makings of immortal glory.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> current suspect is Sphyer, Sphyer.



I'd say the student would be even a larger suspect 


Hey Mio, are there clues in the write up?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It's a pleasure to meet you. I'm a huge fan of yours. My name is Yagami Light.


'Sup man. 

My real name is "Fuck You." 

Write that in your gay little diary, bitch.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Definitely WAD





EnterTheTao said:


> current suspect is Sphyer, Sphyer.


lol i'm not a suspect 
cubey and Tao are mafia


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

L, there are some people wanting to contact you on the line


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> 'Sup man.
> 
> My real name is "Fuck You."
> 
> Write that in your gay little diary, bitch.



Well if you insist.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'd say the student would be even a larger suspect
> 
> 
> Hey Mio, are there clues in the write up?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no, depends on my mood 

Write ups will only have successful kills and roleblocked ones though.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm Sidoh.

*COME AT ME BRO*


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Didi.
> 
> That is what we call justice for not inviting me to TTGL because "I'm not a good enough player".
> 
> ...




You've improved a little from what I saw in the Untouchables game. 
Your town play is decent.
You're still a way too obvious baddie though from what I saw the last time you were a baddie.

Anyways fuck you.

Hmm yeah maybe I should co-mod, but I probably don't have the time for it. 
Plus that would require work.

I think I'll just be reserve player or something.
I demand to be in front of Shitty McCrap though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Obligatory spite lynches always get us somewhere.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

I will _almost_ lead us to victory, men.

Then Light will best me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

It was sad when you died, L-kun. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]


*Will never make the same mistake.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]
> 
> 
> *Will never make the same mistake.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn Trolls making me reading through junks 

*[lynch ] *

your too obvious


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Mio I'm sure an extra role won't unbalance the game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Because wearing a set of my favourite character equates to me actually being that character. Not to mention roles were randomized (all except one), and the likelihood of it being mine is one in thirty. It'd also be much more likely for an important role, i.e. Light or L, to be role-assigned to someone who can handle it, as opposed to second-in-command for the baddies.

I'm not stupid enough to parade in front of town and not have them suspect a thing. I assure you I'm townie, but can't prove it until my use comes into play later on.

And seriously, I'm enjoying this game immensely so far. If I get killed super duper early for no reason, I am going to boycott mafia games forever. And then you'll all be forced to deal with nice LB. Don't bring this horrid fate upon us all. If town wants to lynch me, let them go ahead and lose a valuable role. If vigilante sees fit, I hope he feels absolutely idiotic for doing what he did. It'll only come back to bite you in the ass -- mark my words. This is not a threat, but a plead for you people to recognize innocence when it's proclaimed.

This is a TL;DR because I don't plan on defending myself intensely, as that always leads to spam, and people will complain. Let's save the integrity of the game with relevant posts/roleplaying.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

relevant posts?
about 20% of my posts are relevant
the rest just look relevant


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not a furfag.



*[Change vote lynch BlackSmoke]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because wearing a set of my favourite character equates to me actually being that character. Not to mention roles were randomized (all except one), and the likelihood of it being mine is one in thirty. It'd also be much more likely for an important role, i.e. Light or L, to be role-assigned to someone who can handle it, as opposed to second-in-command for the baddies.
> 
> I'm not stupid enough to parade in front of town and not have them suspect a thing. I assure you I'm townie, but can't prove it until my use comes into play later on.
> 
> ...



Honestly, you've convinced me you're Misa. I'll break down my reasoning based on what I think the subliminal messages behind your posts indicate.



> Because wearing a set of my favourite character equates to me actually being that character.



No, but the one person who was role assigned could have begged Mio to assign that role to them. It's terrible reasoning, but everything else makes me this is so.



> Not to mention roles were randomized (all except one), and the likelihood of it being mine is one in thirty.



The fact that you're considering it a possibility at all is suspicious. Even if you're speaking hypothetically. It should be 0 in 30.



> It'd also be much more likely for an important role, i.e. Light or L, to be role-assigned to someone who can handle it, as opposed to second-in-command for the baddies.



Very possible, but I think you're just deflecting the "You know, LB REALLY wanted Misa". Misa could have been role assigned. Even if it wasn't you. Hell, even Mello could have been role assigned 



> I'm not stupid enough to parade in front of town and not have them suspect a thing. I assure you I'm townie, but can't prove it until my use comes into play later on.
> 
> And seriously, I'm enjoying this game immensely so far. If I get killed super duper early for no reason, I am going to boycott mafia games forever. And then you'll all be forced to deal with nice LB. Don't bring this horrid fate upon us all. If town wants to lynch me, let them go ahead and lose a valuable role. If vigilante sees fit, I hope he feels absolutely idiotic for doing what he did. It'll only come back to bite you in the ass -- mark my words. This is not a threat, but a plead for you people to recognize innocence when it's proclaimed.
> 
> This is a TL;DR because I don't plan on defending myself intensely, as that always leads to spam, and people will complain. Let's save the integrity of the game with relevant posts/roleplaying



We'll see.

Anyways. I'm not asking for vigilantes to come after you, you might very well be telling the truth. But I'm asking for one of the basic cops to investigate you overnight under suspicion of being Misa. That surely won't hurt. I really hope you're not Misa, LB, because you've definitely made yourself a priority for investigation roles.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because wearing a set of my favourite character equates to me actually being that character. Not to mention roles were randomized (all except one), and the likelihood of it being mine is one in thirty. It'd also be much more likely for an important role, i.e. Light or L, to be role-assigned to someone who can handle it, as opposed to second-in-command for the baddies.
> 
> I'm not stupid enough to parade in front of town and not have them suspect a thing. I assure you I'm townie, but can't prove it until my use comes into play later on.
> 
> ...



*[CHANGE VOTE Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Reverse-psychology, backfired?


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Wez ★ -> *Megalith*
2. Sajin -> Bioness -> *BlackSmoke*
3. Blaze -> Cubey -> *Megalith*
4. LegendaryBeauty -> Noitora -> *Megalith*
5. Sphyer
6. BlackSmoke -> Sphyer -> *Megalith*
7. aiyanah -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Megalith*
8. Fear -> *James*
9. Wormodragon
10. Butō Renjin
11. Cubey -> WhatADrag -> No Lynch -> aiyanah -> *LegendaryBeauty*
12. Amrun -> *Tia Halibel*
13. Tia Halibel -> *Cubey*
14. WhatADrag -> Cubey -> No Lynch -> Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Megalith*
15. Bioness -> Blaze -> *Cubey*
16. VastoLorDae
17. Princess Ivy
18. Chibason
19. Megalith -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Cubey*
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> Cubey -> Sphyer -> *LegendaryBeauty*
22. R o f l c o p t e r -> *aiyanah*
23. St. Lucifer -> *Megalith*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Cubey*
25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Cubey*
26. Cadrien -> *Wez ★*
27. Noitora -> *BlackSmoke*
28. James
29. Hyper_Wolfy -> *LegendaryBeauty*
30. CloudKicker -> *Cubey

**Megalith*: 7
* Cubey*: 6
*LegendaryBeauty*: 3
*BlackSmoke*: 2
*aiyanah*: 1
*Wez ★*: 1
*James*: 1
*Tia Halibel*: 1


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Honestly, you've convinced me you're Misa. I'll break down my reasoning based on what I think the subliminal messages behind your posts indicate.



No mind games, at least yet. As I said, I'm being respectful.



> No, but the one person who was role assigned could have begged Mio to assign that role to them. It's terrible reasoning, but everything else makes me this is so.



And only Mio knows. I did ask for my role, but that would make this game incredibly plain/boring/obvious if I did get it. I'd like to credit Mio with being smarter than that.



> The fact that you're considering it a possibility at all is suspicious. Even if you're speaking hypothetically. It should be 0 in 30.



I'm laying all the cards down on the table. Had I said 0 in 30 chance, I'd be statistically incorrect and slanting things in my favour, which is obviously biased.



> Very possible, but I think you're just deflecting the "You know, LB REALLY wanted Misa". Misa could have been role assigned. Even if it wasn't you. Hell, even Mello could have been role assigned



Could've, yes. I agree it's a possibility. But I assure you this is not so.

Last line makes you seem like Mello, but you're a troll so I don't trust you.



> We'll see.



In time.



> Anyways. I'm not asking for vigilantes to come after you, you might very well be telling the truth. But I'm asking for one of the basic cops to investigate you overnight under suspicion of being Misa. That surely won't hurt. I really hope you're not Misa, LB, because you've definitely made yourself a priority for investigation roles.



By laying down all the cards on the table and telling it how it is? I've made myself suspicious?

Fine, so be it. Once my innocence is confirmed, I hope they do take a look at you as well -- I don't recall being completely honest and stating things point blank being a mafia trait.

Ultimately, it's up to the cop. Take me at face value, investigate me on suspicious beliefs, or whatever.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*

She always confuses the town with her talk. We don't need none of that here, misa misa.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Mio said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no, depends on my mood
> 
> Write ups will only have successful kills and roleblocked ones though.



Oh how convenient


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

I was gunna say what WAD gunna say , except i am too lazy to type all that


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *[change vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*
> 
> She always confuses the town with her talk. We don't need none of that here, misa misa.



I stated things as they were, and now that's confusing town? Seriously? Lord help us if you are town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

you guys :/
no one wants to vote megalith?
seriously?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

LB Is really serious,I am not used to seen it 
Shit just got serious


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah did megalith used you and throw you away


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Because I've been waiting for the next Death Note game since the last one, in which I was day one spite killed by a vengeful Nova.  If that really happens to me again, I'll be pissed as all hell.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you guys :/
> no one wants to vote megalith?
> seriously?



Who's Megalith?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you guys :/
> no one wants to vote megalith?
> seriously?


Why? Really bad player or something.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because I've been waiting for the next Death Note game since the last one, in which I was day one spite killed by a vengeful Nova.  If that really happens to me again, I'll be pissed as all hell.


Hehe, I remember that.


Misa found Light in the first phase as well.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 6, 2011)

I have no idea who to vote for so:

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because I've been waiting for the next Death Note game since the last one, in which I was day one spite killed by a vengeful Nova.  If that really happens to me again, I'll be pissed as all hell.



Now there's a good reason to lynch you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Omfg, i'm 9 fucking pages behind


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Who's Megalith?


he's mafia



Blaze said:


> Why? Really bad player or something.


nah, just mafia


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Who's Megalith?



He's becoming borderline HS to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Now there's a good reason to lynch you.



Seriously, Sage. Don't even bother.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually, knowing the role list (which no one should claim to say I have an advantage, go study it or something), I say we trust aiyanah on this.

*[Change Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

btw i have no evidence for megalith being mafia >.>
but he's mafia all the same


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

It's cool aiyanah, doctor's got your back.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to see what he's up to first, personally. And by that, I mean defend against these accusations.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Where dem day actions.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I want to see what he's up to first, personally. And by that, I mean defend against these accusations.


there are no accusations to defend against 
all i have said is that he is mafia
off a baseless assumption
i may or may not believe he's mafia
but i wanna push this wagon all the same


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Megalith]*

Fine by me.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Megalith]* I like the reasoning behind this choice.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Megalith]


*Let us see what this brings.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Wez ★ -> *Megalith*
2. Sajin -> Bioness -> BlackSmoke -> *Megalith*
3. Blaze -> Cubey -> *Megalith*
4. LegendaryBeauty -> Noitora -> *Megalith*
5. Sphyer -> *Megalith*
6. BlackSmoke -> Sphyer -> *Megalith*
7. aiyanah -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Megalith*
8. Fear -> *James*
9. Wormodragon
10. Butō Renjin -> *Megalith*
11. Cubey -> WhatADrag -> No Lynch -> aiyanah -> *LegendaryBeauty*
12. Amrun -> Tia Halibel -> *Megalith*
13. Tia Halibel -> *Cubey*
14. WhatADrag -> Cubey -> No Lynch -> Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Megalith*
15. Bioness -> Blaze -> Cubey -> *Megalith*
16. VastoLorDae
17. Princess Ivy
18. Chibason
19. Megalith -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Cubey*
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> Cubey -> Sphyer -> *LegendaryBeauty*
22. R o f l c o p t e r -> *aiyanah*
23. St. Lucifer -> *Megalith*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Cubey*
25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Cubey*
26. Cadrien -> Wez ★ -> *Megalith*
27. Noitora -> *BlackSmoke*
28. James
29. Hyper_Wolfy -> *LegendaryBeauty*
30. CloudKicker -> *Cubey

**Megalith*: 13
* Cubey*: 5
*LegendaryBeauty*: 3
*BlackSmoke*: 1
*aiyanah*: 1
*James*: 1


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Megalith] *


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Megalith]* Might as well make a serious vote then.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll roll with it I guess 

I don't really see any reason not to.

*[Change Vote: Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Guess I'll go with it also then

*[Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

One hell of a shock when he comes in.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch megalith]*

This could provide some interesting information.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

fastest wagon ever


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Tempted to switch this bitch on aiyanah to teach him some humility.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey sajin kun, are knights of Yammy wearing sets based on their superhero/villian?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hey sajin kun, are knights of Yammy wearing sets based on their superhero/villian?



Exacta. :33

You should wear one too  Only for a week, anyway, to celebrate our glorious FC's return.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty much BS

I'll be changing mine soon also once I get bored of Sphyering.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tempted to switch this bitch on aiyanah to teach him some humility.



switching wagons is an art 
i wonder if mafia are voting this because they think i'm mafia?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Exacta. :33
> 
> You should wear one too  Only for a week, anyway, to celebrate our glorious FC's return.



I got the coolest set.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote Megalith]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I got the coolest set.



Yeah, probably


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Deathstroke is still epic. 

Looks like the Megalith bandwagon won't be stopped.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope we get someone like Kiguchi 

He's not mafia by the way this wagon accelerated. Fuck.

aiyanah you


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

no more day one shenanigans 
this was gonna be an aimless phase without this lynch
i'm reading through the phase now
interest in this lynch is high among town 

lol btw


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I personally think mafia co-ordinated this. But it's far too early to back this up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Well you helped coordinate this lynch, LB. AKA Misa


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

To be honest, I wish I was Misa.  My favourite role and this impending cluster fuck of a game. But, as I said, I'm not.

But please, be sure to cross me, WAD. I'd love to make a thorough analysis on you like I did against pfft.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

> But please, be sure to cross me, WAD. I'd love to make a thorough analysis on you like I did against pfft.



I'm sure you would to scribble me down in your little diary 

Remember, I've roleclaimed Aiber and L, and hinted at Light and Mello.

Good luck.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

lol DEEP ANALysis


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm sure you would to scribble me down in your little diary
> 
> Remember, I've roleclaimed Aiber and L, and hinted at Light and Mello.
> 
> Good luck.



Which means that your word is superfluous and untrustworthy, isn't it, Aizen? I doubt a townie would claim so early, let alone multiple ones. You can't be trusted, and any suspicions you have may further fuel your own suspicious behaviour, as though you're trying to get a lynch through.

Surely you must know your own actions? I need not luck. I need posts.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm sure you would to scribble me down in your little diary
> 
> Remember, I've roleclaimed Aiber and L, and hinted at Light and Mello.
> 
> Good luck.


none of those are your role :/
but someone with a death note will still try them


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the outcome of Megalith's lynch.

In b4 he's Mello.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which means that your word is superfluous and untrustworthy, isn't it, Aizen? I doubt a townie would claim so early, let alone multiple ones. You can't be trusted, and any suspicions you have may further fuel your own suspicious behaviour, as though you're trying to get a lynch through.
> 
> Surely you must know your own actions? I need not luck. I need posts.



No one can be trusted. Never show your true face. 

Townies will operate better in this anonymity against mafia, I've designed this game - Mafia is in trouble if they can't figure someones role out. It's design, not unlike every mafia game, is for town to rip each other from the inside and have disinformation to be spread across the game. Role reveals will be crucial, as will fake reveals.

Like I said though, townie vigilantes should leave me be, if you feel I'm suspicious for a lynch at a later time, then I suggest you take that route instead. It will be splendid


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

Get a room you fuckin mafia.
Vigilante I hope you're marking down aiya as manipulative and dangerous. You guys better watch aiya.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> No one can be trusted. Never show your true face.
> 
> Townies will operate better in this anonymity against mafia, I've designed this game - Mafia is in trouble if they can't figure someones role out. It's design, not unlike every mafia game, is for town to rip each other from the inside and have disinformation to be spread across the game. Role reveals will be crucial, as will fake reveals.
> 
> Like I said though, townie vigilantes should leave me be, if you feel I'm suspicious for a lynch at a later time, then I suggest you take that route instead. It will be splendid



Anonymity doesn't require deception. It simply requires silence, in regards to your actual role. While you perceive littering your posts with role claims, others will perceive it as misleading and deceptive. You're not only confusing mafia, provided you're not one of them, you're confusing yoru side as well and this means dire consequences. All of which can be avoided if you never mention your role.

Hypocritical how you casually mention you don't necessarily want the vigilante to target me (which leaves open the option of actually attacking me), and insist on my getting inspected -- to which I graciously responded 'COME AT ME BRO', but you deem yourself above this and simply require trust.

Doesn't work like that, brah.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Get a room you fuckin mafia.
> Vigilante I hope your marking down aiya as manipulative and dangerous. You guys better watch aiya.


there's no need to cast suspicion on me this game 
if i was mafia i would never push for a lynch like this one
if we lynch L then lol shit happens
the phase is still young anyway
so the wagon can be switched ;3


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad we're killing Megalith. So glad. Thank god people listened to me and aiyanah. Mostly aiyanah :3


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

No response, WAD?

Concession accepted.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah is 120% mafia

Prove me wrong


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

you need more words
with a certain twist to them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeez LB! I'm not 24/7 lurking these forums, as high active as I am.

Let's just say that I have a reason for this. I always have a reason 

It's beneficial to certain roles for people to come after you on the assumption that you're one of those.

The one thing I will maintain true is that daytime vigilantes need to not come after me. I swear upon everything that is holy and sacred to me that I'm not playing mind games here, it will be disastrous.

And we need to have role reveals here, some of them should be genuine, especially certain roles that need not worry about being killed by mafia (Light's mom and sister, for example...his dad is a pro-mafia role while being town, he needs to die). You're right, some level of trust is required, it will prevent as many friendly fire incidents as we can.

Me? I'm just trying to make them waste Death Notes on me if they are believed by any of my claims, then when they don't believe me I will be safe 

If I really wanted to secure innocence, I'd roleclaim Light's sister since mafia can't kill me and no one would really have any reason to come after me other than assuming I'm lying about being his sister.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

ok aiya
you seem sincere?
good luck


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you need more words
> with a certain twist to them




My words have the power to make a certain twist on your bodies bones


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Derp        .


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

Ouch, I leave for a few hours and now there's a bandwagon. Well played Aiyanah. 

Lemme cut straight to the point, I am *Ill Rat*, it's not a particularly important town role so I'm not afraid to reveal it. *If you think I am lying, than please have the real Ill Rat step forward.*

I'm not exactly sure why Aiyanah and St Lucy are so intent on killing me off but *their collaboration and strong motivation to lynch me seems suspicious in my opinion*.

Feel free to vote for whoever you want, but personally *I think their actions make them a bigger mafia candidate than me*. I don't really care if I die or not since my role isn't that important, but for the sake of winning, please consider carefully and don't waste a lynch on a townie. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Good claim, but honestly, I'd rather take my chances and let you die.

It's not that you're an "unimportant town role", it's that you're a pro-independent town role. Now that you've revealed yourself, Mello can investigate you five phases later and get more town names to cross off his list in his race to kill Light.

We can't let Mello kill Light. Can't let Mello win even though he's my 3rd favorite DN character 

Although we can save you for now, I guess.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

By 2nd or 3rd day phase, let's have a day-time vigilante take him out. That is if someone with a Death Note doesn't get antsy. I'll let you play if you're Ill Ratt, but only if you don't change disguises. No names for Mello to acquire = good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch change no one]*

You did not specify in OP if it was allowed, therefore I will assume it is. I'm sparing Megalith from a townie fate because he actually listened when I asked for people to wear Death Note sets to commemorate this game.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Ouch, I leave for a few hours and now there's a bandwagon. Well played Aiyanah.
> 
> Lemme cut straight to the point, I am *Ill Rat*, it's not a particularly important town role so I'm not afraid to reveal it. *If you think I am lying, than please have the real Ill Rat step forward.*
> 
> ...



Alright

Answer me this

Pick a number between 1 or 2.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Good claim, but honestly, I'd rather take my chances and let you die.
> 
> It's not that you're an "unimportant town role", it's that you're a pro-independent town role. Now that you've revealed yourself, Mello can investigate you five phases later and get more town names to cross off his list in his race to kill Light.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like you can take him out any time you wish.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Alright
> 
> Answer me this
> 
> Pick a number between 1 or 2.



3 

Honestly people, I don't care that much. If you want to waste your lynch on a townie this round, than by all means, lynch me.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> My words have the power to make a certain twist on your bodies bones


you and i both know thats impossible
your ART is not up to scratch 



Megalith said:


> Ouch, I leave for a few hours and now there's a bandwagon. Well played Aiyanah.
> 
> Lemme cut straight to the point, I am *Ill Rat*, it's not a particularly important town role so I'm not afraid to reveal it. *If you think I am lying, than please have the real Ill Rat step forward.*
> 
> ...


town defense as expected 
lol btw i never said i had evidence against you
or at least i disclaimed it >.>
all the same this vote was useful
i wouldn't mind seeing you lynched to confirm this info


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Megalith said:


> 3
> 
> Honestly people, I don't care that much. If you want to waste your lynch on a townie this round, than by all means, lynch me.



I gave you specific rules

Pick 1 or 2. Your respond with the number 3 which is an illegal movie and breaks the rules of my question. 

Clearly you must be mafia. Only a mafia member would have no respect for the rules.

I refuse to change my vote.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Ouch, I leave for a few hours and now there's a bandwagon. Well played Aiyanah.
> 
> Lemme cut straight to the point, I am *Ill Rat*, it's not a particularly important town role so I'm not afraid to reveal it. *If you think I am lying, than please have the real Ill Rat step forward.*
> 
> ...



I just don't like you. If that makes me mafia, then so be it. I already told you. But to be honest, I made a list of people that I would lynch before you. To me, you're on the level of HS, Espionage, and Xerces.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sounds to me like you can take him out any time you wish.



Mayb I was rolehinting at Light's Dad, the governor? 

Seriously though, I will maintain despite all my mind games, I am town and doing it for town's sake.

By the way, I decided to join in on the set fun, to commemorate this game 

I really wish I was Matt, I almost asked Mio to role assign me. 4th favorite DN character


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm am I the only one really uneasy about letting WAD live right now?

And *[Change vote lynch WhatADrag]*

Talks way too much and is obviously hiding something.
Vig go for aiyanah or st.lucifer they reek of mafia playing dumb and innocent


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I just don't like you. If that makes me mafia, then so be it. I already told you. But to be honest, I made a list of people that I would lynch before you. To me, you're on the level of HS, Espionage, and Xerces.



Well thats good to know.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

So much deception taking place.

This is good, very good.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm staying with my vote you little bitch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mayb I was rolehinting at Light's Dad, the governor?
> 
> Seriously though, I will maintain despite all my mind games, I am town and doing it for town's sake.
> 
> ...



Matt's one of my favourite's as well, despite his fodder-level status.

You've got a point on the Soichiro mention. But I'm not nearly foolish to trust you enough to believe it, set-joining be damned.

Why is Megalith getting hated on? I've seen nothing to suggest it, really.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mayb I was rolehinting at Light's Dad, the governor?
> 
> Seriously though, I will maintain despite all my mind games, I am town and doing it for town's sake.
> 
> ...



But technically doesn't Matt have to die before Mello, he also has 3 lives, so killing Mello early is very much impossible. But yeah Mello can just win quite easily if he's lucky, which can't be good.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

Going in circles now.

*[Vote No Lynch]


*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm going to re-read the list in its entirety before contributing my thoughts on what the fuck should happen.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

See that is where WhatADrag has the advantage, list memorization and can quickly act as he knows exactly what is preferable for certain characters.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmmm am I the only one really uneasy about letting WAD live right now?
> 
> And *[Change vote lynch WhatADrag][\B]
> 
> ...


*yeah i think you are the only one uneasy about letting wad live 

mine and lucifer's reasons for voting megalith are very different
there's no way we could be allied or know that we're allied
all the same the spite lynch has given him cover for when votes are reviewed *


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2011)

wad is claiming tons of roles and is talking a lot
he has a guilty conscious and is trying to build trust


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

nah,
he's just giving the mafia many false leads >.>
he's made it so kira cant guess all the roles in one night either
one of them is said to be his real role
but only WAD knows which role is truly his, if any of those are it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch lb]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> By 2nd or 3rd day phase, let's have a day-time vigilante take him out. That is if someone with a Death Note doesn't get antsy. *I'll let you play if you're Ill Ratt, but only if you don't change disguises.* No names for Mello to acquire = good.



If you think you can trust me, than yes I would appreciate that. 

Than again, I don't think this bandwagon is gonna turn around.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm. I still don't trust him fully plus he's on Mello's side...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

A vote from VLD.

Bellatrix be mad.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change lynch vote St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

Cadrien said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I still don't trust him fully plus he's on Mello's side...



That's true, you shouldn't trust what I've said fully.

However, this lynch was based on nothing, and I think what I've presented beats that at least.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't trust WAD, plain and simple. Always appears pro-town, but knows how to play mind-games sufficiently well.

We'll see how this goes. Still hasn't responded to my post calling him out, so I'll assume he noted his error.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

I know I'm being suspicious. Cops come at me and keep your results secret. Vigilantes - NO.

Two things I will maintain as true this whole game and you'll see it is once it ends:

1. I am Town
2. Town Vigilantes coming to kill me will spell disaster as I am a valuable asset.

And calling me out on what post for what error now? Last thing you said to me of significance was:



> You've got a point on the Soichiro mention. But I'm not nearly foolish to trust you enough to believe it, set-joining be damned.



Which I thought didn't need to be addressed. At that to my repertoire of roles claimed.

By the way, I would like to insist I'm L.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh by the way Bioness, re-read Matt's role. If he takes a hit for Mello, he dies. His three lives only applies to attacks directly on him. The man took 24 bullets to kill.

Take that, 50.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting. Absolutely interesting.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

So you think you're L, eh?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

it'll be good to have wad on the town side but let's all be wary of what he's capable of  

for now i shall vote for whoever posted before me  *[vote lynch wez]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

I am L.

Problem?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> it'll be good to have wad on the town side but let's all be wary of what he's capable of
> 
> for now i shall vote for whoever posted before me  *[vote lynch wez]*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

I still think Megalith is foul
*
[Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

So who's getting lynched?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

You

Megalith, at this point.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely no one.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

So many bandwagons in just the first phase. 
Honestly, I don't think Megalith should be lynched. He already role-claimed. :/

Still, since there's no one else to go for, *[VOTE LYNCH MEGALITH]*

Btw, sorry if I'm a little inactive for the first 2 phases. I'm pretty busy right now, but after that, shit's gonna get real.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Wormo, you're pretty much yelling out that you are mafia.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Wormo, you're pretty much yelling out that you are mafia.




I am aware of that, but I am not stupid, so go figure. 

I am not Mafia, though Mafia can well come after me. They will without a doubt enjoy their results.


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

The cop should definitely investigate either WAD or LB tonight.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

I just re read the whole thread. Soo many posts.
We're lynching Megalith for no suspicious reason at all. 
I don't think he's a Mafia but anyway, we'll see how things progress but for now..

*[Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 7, 2011)

Lets brainstorm for a moment, if I cut my chances of survival by roleclaiming.... 

And no one has counter-claimed me yet... 

Than wouldn't my chances of being mafia be less than another random person?

If so than wouldn't we than have a greater chance of lynching someone whose mafia if we were to randomly bandwagon someone else? 

Would that be a sensible approach in this situation? 

If so, than I suggest we lynch someone else.

*[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the main problem here is that sticking with you is easier and most people are either too lazy or not online to change their votes at this point.

I haven't voted for you, so I can't do anything more about it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe the person that has the role you claimed just ain't on megalith? 

Just saying.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I don't know, i'd rather wait a nightphase to get some suspicion generated then lynch someone day 1 with no evidence.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait, Megalith is being voted despite claiming a townie role? One of which is not even being refuted?

That's some mafia shit there.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

That's what I also thought as well
*[Vote No lynch]*

I have more suspicious on other members than Megalith to be honest but seeing how a town desperately doesn't want to waste lynch, they'll have to follow this whole bandwagon here.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty much, it's waste of a lynch or a 50/50 chance of getting a mafia or townie. Megalith could just be claiming someone elses role and that person isn't active right now


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think he's lying. He role-revealed quite early, only a few hours into the phase. If he was truly bluffing, he would have likely role-revealed at crucial times when the dayphase is nearing it's end. Mafia members tend to generally use fake role reveals as a last resort. Which Megalith didn't do obviously, he role revealed early so that it infact gives us all the time to reconsider the votes, and even time for the real player of that role to come foward - in which they haven't. 

He is telling the truth, and for the sake of the townies, please change your votes.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Are there any users whom you people think more suspicious?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 7, 2011)

On the other hand, if he flips mafia and the vote goes through, I'll know who to vote next now. Hmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course Cadrien, that is obligatory, and I completely understand that notion. But for now, you can trust me on this. I know a mafia post when I see one, and Megalith's is certain not one.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 7, 2011)

And of course you would defend your team mate if you were mafia and they were important.

That said...who should we lynch then? I've not seen anything really suspicious per say.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think it was wish for Megalith to role reveal though, as Death Note users can now kill him if he is telling the truth as well as Mello finding him. We don't always have to lynch someone day one, it is after all day one and we don't know who's who.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

That's *if* Megalith is a Mafia member. What if he isn't? Does that then make it fair for me to lynch all those who voted for him? I'm not defending him as a player, but the towns chances. Do as you wish and keep your votes on him, but after that don't say I never warned you all if he doesn't turn out to be a mafia.

And who to vote right now? I'm not entirely positive, since nobody has any scum-smelling post. WaD seems quite ambiguous, but I guess that's how he normally is.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

role revealing means little in this game :/
WAD has claimed 2 roles and soft claimed another 2 
so i'd rather have this lynch go through
no one has to stick to their votes though


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

We should honestly be trying to avoid forcing role-reveals because in the end, it's detrimental to the town as the Mafia can easily narrow down their hitlist and seek important roles.

I am keeping my vote, but only temporarily (I have my rationale): meanwhile, everyone should change their votes away from Megalith. It's the first phase, how good can a Day 1 lynch be? :/

I may post again around 7 hours from now, but otherwise, I'll be MIA for the rest of the phase.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 7, 2011)

*sighs* I don't think that mafia would put themselves out a limb like that, though this may bite me in the ass later.

*[Change Vote: No Lynch]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Simple answers  and yet people vote for a very likely townie.

If someone claims a role and you get no one counter-claiming it.
It's on the first phase as well which means it's not someone who investigated and shit.
Most likely a townie until someone disputes later on.

Either your mafia or mentally challenged kid. I feel for you if your the latter.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 7, 2011)

Who are you refering to Blaze?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

No one in particular. It was a general comment. Last thing we need is stupidly lynching a townie who has role revaled without any counter claiming.


If someone gets angry it was for them then.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Townies gonna town. Lynch megalith!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Blaze. No one's claiming Megalith's role yet and he seemed to be confident with it so chances of him being a town if very likely so its better having no lynch than risking a town lynch


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

counter-claiming isn't always productive  there are times when keeping your trap shut is more advantageous. especially if it's the first damn phase.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> counter-claiming isn't always productive  there are times when keeping your trap shut is more advantageous. especially if it's the first damn phase.


That is why ignoring someone until counter-claims is the way that way we won't force someone out very early and if not at least we won't be stupid and lynch someone who was telling the truth in the first place.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze said:


> That is why ignoring someone until counter-claims is the way that way we won't force someone out very early and if not at least we won't be stupid and lynch someone who was telling the truth in the first place.



no one in their right mind should be forced to counter-claim this early anyway. my point was merely that anyone who reveals early should not be let off the hook. there are some people who like to imply that if one's claim hasn't been countered then it's safe to assume he isn't mafia. eventually mafia could use that to their advantage and even get away with it. 

oh and i forgot *[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

It's fairly obvious that Megalith is a townie. The posting style and circumstances of his role-reveal has made that exceedingly obvious.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

i wish the phase would just end so i can get a fresh start on the next phase.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

So we get to lynch no this phase, I would have preferred it anyway.
Also, no one's been acting suspicious, I suppose..


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

it was exceedingly obvious megalith was a townie before i pushed this wagon 
thank you mafia for voting in an orderly fashion <3
it seems we now have suspects


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

No lynching is the worst thing town can do in the first phase.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, so who are the suggested suspects then?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 7, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Okay, so who are the suggested suspects then?


I'm guessing everyone who wagon'd on?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, everyone who wagoned.

And the ones who didn't even vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Okay, so who are the suggested suspects then?



everyone who voted for megalith after blaze did
but exclude amrun from that list
those that voted megalith prior to me pushing the wagon will be looked at as the phase develops


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

> 1. Wez ★ -> Megalith
> 2. Sajin -> Bioness -> BlackSmoke -> Megalith
> 3. Blaze -> Cubey -> Megalith
> 4. LegendaryBeauty -> Noitora -> Megalith
> ...



This a post back at page 9. Almost everyone voted for Megalith.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

People jumped on that bandwagon like it was nothing.

Either townies gonna town or confirmed mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

@Ivy-I already voted no lynch a while ago.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of the Megalith bandwagoners are mafia mixed with towners.

We just gotta find who.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

@Blaze: Yes, I know that you cancelled your vote on around page 11. The post I posted was back from page 9. I just wanted to clarify everyone who voted.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

I see.


For me WAD stood out a bit then his usual self including his over the top style. James and Cadrien also but still little as of now. Still to early to make some proper suspects though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

WAD certainly stood out to me, but then again it's hard to trust anyone at this point. The trolling in this game will be maximum so i expect nothing to be true. Hence why i voted for Megalith, his claim is either the truth or an act of desperation by mafia. It certainly seemed opportunistic to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm pretty certain I switched to no lynch upon seeing him wear a DN set.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

It was an old vote count.

And I know this might look bad, but I still want to lynch Megalith.

I think he is telling the truth, but if so, we are handing mafia a kill on a silver platter. Do you realize that if they get a name/role wrong it seriously handicaps them?

And then there's the role itself. If Mello finds Ill Rat later, we're fucked. He needs to die sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got on and have found my first day phase action. Update coming soon.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

There's really no reason for us to lynch a confirmed townie IMO, so whoever has yet to change votes should change asap.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> There's really no reason for us to lynch a confirmed townie IMO, so whoever has yet to change votes should change asap.


 
You say that, but you still have your vote on Megalith.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

waiting for day phase update


----------



## Firaea (Mar 7, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You say that, but you still have your vote on Megalith.



I have my reasons. *rolehint*


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE 1*




Mogi was silently investigating every clue he has found so far regarding Kira, however he had no idea on who it could be. Getting fed up with all the work, he goes out for a little break. On his way, he's sucker punched suddenly by Aizawa.

*Mogi*: ...?!
 *Aizawa*: You're Kira!!
 *Mogi*: What're you talking about Aizawa?!
 *Aizawa*: Shut up and die!

Aizawa shoots Mogi straight in the head.

* - **Kanzo Mogi** [James] has been killed by Shuichi Aizawa -*



 *Aizawa*: Wait a moment...

*DAY PHASE CONTINUES*​


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

very random target :/


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Wez ★ -> *Megalith*
2. Sajin -> Bioness -> BlackSmoke -> *Megalith*
3. Blaze -> Cubey -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
4. LegendaryBeauty -> Noitora -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
5. Sphyer -> *Megalith*
6. BlackSmoke -> Sphyer -> Megalith -> *WhatADrag*
7. aiyanah -> R o f l c o p t e r -> *Megalith*
8. Fear -> James
9. Wormodragon -> *Megalith*
10. Butō Renjin -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
11. Cubey -> WhatADrag -> No Lynch -> aiyanah -> *LegendaryBeauty*
12. Amrun -> Tia Halibel -> *Megalith*
13. Tia Halibel -> *Cubey*
14. WhatADrag -> Cubey -> No Lynch -> Mangekyou SharingAL -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
15. Bioness -> Blaze -> Cubey -> Megalith -> *St. Lucifer*
16. VastoLorDae -> *LegendaryBeauty*
17. Princess Ivy -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
18. Chibason -> *Megalith*
19. Megalith -> R o f l c o p t e r -> Cubey -> *aiyanah*
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> Cubey -> Sphyer -> *LegendaryBeauty*
22. R o f l c o p t e r -> *aiyanah*
23. St. Lucifer -> *Megalith*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL -> *Cubey*
25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Cubey*
26. Cadrien -> Wez ★ -> Megalith -> *No Lynch*
27. Noitora -> *BlackSmoke*
29. Hyper_Wolfy -> *LegendaryBeauty*
30. CloudKicker -> *Cubey

**Megalith*: 8
*No Lynch*: 6
* Cubey*: 4
*LegendaryBeauty*: 4
*aiyanah*: 2
*BlackSmoke*: 1
*WhatADrag*: 1
*St. Lucifer*: 1

Updated vote count. Majority is not needed for a lynch.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Will end day phase early in like 1 hour if no one has any objections.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It was an old vote count.
> 
> And I know this might look bad, but I still want to lynch Megalith.
> 
> ...



Put together, wouldn't those two reasons be good for the town actually? 

Mafia wastes a kill on someone whose role isn't that helpful to town and town no longer has to worry about Mello finding me.

Besides, I only help Mello if I use my ability. And there's no reason for me to use it now that my identity is already revealed. If anything, kill me in turn 2 if you're that suspicious about me helping Mello (assuming mafia doesn't already). 

There are people who are more more likely to be mafia than me right now *and if we want to maximize our chances of winning, than I suggest we be objective about this. Anyone who isn't mafia should agree with me here regardless of what you think about me personally*.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Just die megalith.

Edit: I misunderstood your role.

Nonetheless, lynch him!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

all in all an interesting phase
let the lynch go through


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Megalith, sorry, but you're wrong.

They can write as many names as they want in their death note.

They don't have to "waste" anything.

All in all, I'd rather go for mafia but it's too late to get everyone to switch and in this scenario, your death is not bad for town.

It's unfortunate, but I'm keeping my vote on you, Megalith.

This is a controversial stance that people may try to call mafia, but it's not.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Hm, should I let this open for the full 24 hours guys so you can discuss it more or end the phase soon?


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

No, please end it. The kid needs to go.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually, you're wrong Amrun. Light can write up to three, and if he gets their roles wrong, it's a night of roleblocking per error. Misa can only do one, as far as the OP dictates.

In regards to the phase, I don't mind either way. Curious to see if he is who he says he is, but not so much on the clusterfuck of a first night phase that's bound to occur.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2011)

i dont mind the phase ending
its safer to wait for more opinions on it though


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Megalith, sorry, but you're wrong.
> 
> They can write as many names as they want in their death note.
> 
> They don't have to "waste" anything.



I'm under the impression that everyone but Light can only write one name at a time while Light can write three. Using one up on me will at least waste one of their potential guesses.



> All in all, I'd rather go for mafia but it's too late to get everyone to switch and in this scenario, your death is not bad for town.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but I'm keeping my vote on you, Megalith.
> 
> This is a controversial stance that people may try to call mafia, but it's not.


I don't think you're mafia, I think your analysis is a genuine attempt to help town find the best solution. Aiyanah and St Lucy on the other hand... ;3 Well that comes later.



			
				Mio said:
			
		

> Hm, should I let this open for the full 24 hours guys so you can discuss it more or end the phase soon?



Nahhh you can close it, I'm basically screwed by turn 2 even if I'm not lynched, I just wanted to see if I could draw out some more mafia before I died. *I would like to post one more thing though* if I can to try and help the townies.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

No, Megalith, it will not waste their potential guess. It will give them a kill.

If they guess wrong three times, they get roleblocked for three nights.  If they guess wrong two times, they get roleblocked two nights.

I want them to guess wrong three times, not two.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm rather interested in how Amrun, who is generally knowledgeable about the roles as she references them and has quick wit, could fail to notice what powers the opposition has. Almost as if it were an attempt to downplay their significance and make them seem less the threat than, say, Mello. Am I alone in this observation?


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't even try to correlate me with being mafia with my vote for you. I didn't expect people to bandwagon, but I voted for you for a special reason. And just as I said before, you were not first on my list to get voted on.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Nahhh you can close it, I'm basically screwed by turn 2 even if I'm not lynched, I just wanted to see if I could draw out some more mafia before I died. *I would like to post one more thing though* if I can to try and help the townies.


Sure thing


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I voted for Megalith because when everyone was throwing in their day one random votes he voted for Rofl after Aiya. To me, this looks like Mafia actually trying to push a lynch only to be like "Oh, it was a random vote I didn't think he'd get lynched."

Also, as far as I'm aware his role _helps_ Mello, of course Mello is going to want to stop him from getting lynched?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I personally hate how long night phases are. I'd like to push for half that span, 12 hours, but that may be an unrealistic goal; we'd have to factor in our mundane lives and their schedules. But what if people put in effort to get their night phase action as soon as possible? Would Mio be willing to help the night phase go faster by imposing a shorter time span?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

LB, what?

How was I downplaying mafia's powers?  I thought they had more power than they actually do. 

And I warned everyone before that I'm stuck to my phone this phase. I did not check the role list before posting as I normally would have as it's a pain in the ass. p ain


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I personally hate how long night phases are. I'd like to push for half that span, 12 hours, but that may be an unrealistic goal; we'd have to factor in our mundane lives and their schedules. But what if people put in effort to get their night phase action as soon as possible? Would Mio be willing to help the night phase go faster by imposing a shorter time span?


There's also time zones to factor too! But, I hate long night phases too. I will probably end it once all night actions are in. If someone doesn't want to use their action, just PMing me saying that helps to speed up the process too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Slip of the fingers. I was referring to your insistence on Mello as opposed to dealing with Kira, and mistakenly referenced the roles in that assertion. My apologies.

I'm on my phone too. My entire "Sexism in Naruto" thread? Typed entirely from here. It's not a pain in the ass more so it being an unwillingness to put in effort. This can easily transfer into an unwillingness to into not putting in the extra effort to help us.

I'm on to you, Amrun-chan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

No Lynches in this game are a good idea.

Mafia is counting on us murdering each other down to a reasonable number where they can start spamming Shinigami Eyes/Death Notes.

Aizawa didn't jump off to a good start


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

No, as I've asserted, Megalith dying helpss us fight the mafia, but due to his pro-Mello role, he'd have to die soon anyway.

And it is a pain in the ass, as even my phone is slow and faily right now, and the majority of my effort must go to my own game.

Am I going to wait ten minutes to re-load the front page 3 times until it actually loads, or am I going to air my suspicions/thoughts as they are relevant to the game, before three other posts get in before me and muddle my response?

The only way for me to get internet is to go outside and it's raining, so I. Can't.

And yet I'm still more active than most.

Try again, LB.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 7, 2011)

My dear townspeople, I will be lynched shortly and my role as a townie will be confirmed. Before I go however, I ask you all to turn your attention onto aiyanah's posts:

*When it seemed like the wagon might turn around, he posted this:*


			
				aiyanah said:
			
		

> it was exceedingly obvious megalith was a townie before i pushed this wagon
> *thank you mafia for voting in an orderly fashion <3*
> it seems we now have suspects



Which made it seem like he did this to draw out mafia, a sensible action or excuse. But which one was it? 

*I wasn't quite sure until he posted this afterwards:
*


			
				aiyanah said:
			
		

> all in all an interesting phase
> let the lynch go through


Why would someone lay out their intentions only to change them later for no obvious reason? *Because they were afraid to attract suspicion to themselves while the bandwagon was turning.* 

Mark my words, I think Aiyanah is mafia. The majority of his posts pushed for this lynch even after it became clear that there was a better course of action. Aiyanah is a intelligent and experienced player, and I highly doubt he would *push so hard for* wasting a lynch when there are better candidates if he was town. If what I've said this round turns out to be true, than you should know who to go after.

Thats all, at least we didn't end up lynching any important roles first round. Best of luck to the town.

*NOW LYNCH ME 
*


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice work, Aizawa.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I really do believe Megalith now.

This is what I propose we do, let's have our cops look into Aiyanah/LB this night phase. 

Vigilantes should kill Megalith in the third phase, if we can't catch any major hints. Megalith may say he won't assist Mello, but he wants to/has to win. Can't take the chance that he helps Mello find Light.

That being said, I think Mafia is quite confused on who we are, I doubt we'll see any Death Note kills tonight, most likely Light is gonna start it off by investigating us.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys, you're forgetting that Megalith responded to my question with a "3"

Breaking the rules of a question is a sign of scum.

Undeniable proof that this lynch must go through


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Such a serious response for such a care-free comment. Don't get worked up, Amrun; you'll only serve to frustrate yourself. I have no suspicions on you for the time being but that, like everything else, is subject to change. You're always beneficial when you're town, but a marvelous troll rivaling the likes of WAD and myself when you're not. So long as we three are of the town faction, I wouldn't be too worried about deception; collectively, we can see through them all.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I really do believe Megalith now.
> 
> This is what I propose we do, let's have our cops look into Aiyanah/LB this night phase.
> 
> ...



Buying time Mello?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish I was Mello 

He's quite the dangerous independent. Most of his design is Mio's, though. He was pretty basic when I gave him his roles, she expanded a lot on him and made him a huge threat to the game. He can potentially win on Night 1.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

I will find Mello._ Believe_ me.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Megalith makes a very good point.

I support his lynch today, but aiyanah deserves attention.

If his Megalith wagon was a gambit, he should have shared his suspicions.  Instead, by his own volition, he started a wagon on a townie and then was happy to see the townie die.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm curious, WAD, what even suggests I'm suspicious, aside from wearing a set of Misa and saying I'm not her. Statistically, the odds are astronomically against me having that role. Furthermore, I'm curious why I'm a worthy candidate for investigation, but you, who has acted infinitely more shady, isn't. Kind of subjective, isn't it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

Just my intuition. LB. I also know that one role was assigned, and it's probably because whoever it was pleaded with Mio, and being the sweet girl she is, she would have obliged.

You were the one most adamant pre-game about getting Misa. Also your behavior this game is nothing like the others. You're actually SERIOUS here. Of course it could mean it's because you genuinely enjoy this game and do not want to derail it, but I think it's because you don't want to draw attention to yourself for once, making me believe you're finally mafia. Statistics have to catch up too, you've had a rather long town streak IIRC.

A cop can investigate me too. Quite frankly, you me and aiyanah are the most suspicious three in this phase. I've got nothing to hide. Other than the fact I am L 

Shouldn't be a problem if you're innocent


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> being the sweet girl she is




Going to end Day Phase soon btw, doing the write up.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Worried about investigation, LB?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm curious, WAD, what even suggests I'm suspicious, aside from wearing a set of Misa and saying I'm not her. Statistically, *the odds are astronomically against me having that role.*



30 to 1 odds are not really considered 'astonomical', my friend.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

I for one, think it is completely absurd that LegendaryBeauty is even _a little_ suspicious due to her personal liking of character - that happends to be in the game. The chances of her being Misa, as already mentioned by herself, are 1 in 30. Now, if you are a cop, I suggest you strongly question whether or not it is worth investigating someone with by all means, the same likelihood of being a townie as anyone else.

Furthermore, she also stated that (not precise words) ''I have been waiting a long time for DN game, so I wouldn't want to die early.'' That alone, suffices as being fairly innocent. Why on earth would she purposely attract attention to herself (with aforementioned sig) if she was desperate ''to stay alive.'' While reading this, there is a high chance that you reckon I'm one of her allies who is defending her. It would be prudent to assume so, however - _I am not._

The reason why I am defending her is because as of now, I just witnessed some stupid shit from the townies. Lynching Megalith depsite him having immensely high chances of being a townie? If he does indeed turn out to be who he claimes he is, I will lose all hope for town. LB may_ or_ may not be a mafia member, but I'm sure not taking no fucking chances. Townies need to stick together by _all_ means, something none of us have achieved.

To conclude, Megalith, I am sorry for your departure. I tried my best in saving you, but I guess that wasn't enough for the townies. Hopefully, they will learn their lesson after your role is revealed.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 ENDS*

Ill Ratt's cover was found out. Knowing he soon will be figured out as Mello's spy, he decided taking his life was his best option, not wanting to leak any information regarding him.



*Ill Ratt*: Hasta la vista.

With that, brains blow out of his head.

* - Ill Ratt [Megalith] has been Lynched -

Night Phase 1 BEGINS

Please send in your actions, if you wish not to take any, PM me so.
NO TALKING

*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

We'll see, WAD. I already stated I wanted to stay alive and actually enjoy this game, as last time I was day one spite killed by that douche Nova: Blaze can confirm this for you, as he was the Game Mod.

Not at all, Amrun. Earlier I said "COME AT ME BRO." I just want to know why I'm more viable for an investigatio that WAD. Is that too scummy for you?

I know how not to draw attention to myself. I can and have displayed the ability on more than one occassion to talk my way out of being Day One'd. Role claiming may come later, but it's ultimately at town's own risk for lynching/killing a beneficial power role. If you want to, give me a reason -- I refuse ro be Town'd, as anyone sensible should.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE 1 ENDS*



Matt managed to track one strange individual moving in a trench coat under Mello's orders. The guy goes into some building. Matt decides to wait for him outside in his van. After a while, he comes out. Matt gets off the van and quickly fills him with bullets. To his surprise, it was his old friend Wattari. L however knew exactly what was going to happened.



- *Wattari* [*Wez **★*] has been killed by *Matt *-
 ​


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Meanwhile a young lady is watching the TV, an important announcement was made... a guy was claiming to be L.

 *Misa*: So this must be the one that woman advised me to look out for? Kira will be pleased by his death.

 L suddenly has a heart attack and dies.



 - *Lind L. Tailor* [*WhatADrag*] has been killed by the *Mafia* -​


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

At the same time, a man lies in wait in his office.

*Takeshi*: Where's the guy I sent to perform my kill...? Did he fail?

*Fodder*: He didn't return back... according to our sources he was taken out by some woman before he reached his target.

*Takeshi*: ...
*
DAY PHASE 2 STARTS NOW*

You may now post.​


----------



## Scar (Mar 8, 2011)

Damnit WAD
Why did u have to go get killed like that man.


----------



## Scar (Mar 8, 2011)

Why didn't his role work? It says he kills whoever kills him but that parts not in the write up?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Why didn't his role work? It says he kills whoever kills him but that parts not in the write up?


That's for you to figure, there's obviously a reason for it 

Wez


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Ouch on the first night in his own game .  . .

Anyway isn't the person who kills Lind L. Tailor suppose to die as well or does that not count with Death Note kills?

Hmm the town is falling left and right, this can't be good L where are you!


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Ouch on the first night in his own game .  . .
> 
> Anyway isn't the person who kills Lind L. Tailor suppose to die as well or does that not count with Death Note kills?
> 
> Hmm the town is falling left and right, this can't be good L where are you!





> Kiyomi Takada - Kira's Accomplice
> [Passive - Nexus] - Takada hired Bodyguards which protect her against all actions and while also reflecting them randomly until investigated by Mello. Once he does that, she will lose her Nexus ability. This cannot stop Death Note kills or Shinigami Eyes.
> [Active - One Shot Death Note] - Kira has given her a piece of paper for a one-time use of Death Note. Night only.


This is my guess from the sounds of it.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

The bomb will work on all attacks unless met with protection


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> This is my guess from the sounds of it.



but then we would of had someone else die . . .unless it hit Matt (he has 3 lives)

Edit: ah so that's what happened Mio


----------



## MSAL (Mar 8, 2011)

We need L on this case pronto.

You could be right Cadrien.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 8, 2011)

Bad night phase


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

wad got night 1'd
thats a shame


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

He will be pissed, went as far as actually playing in the game he made then gets randomed to a not so important role and finally night 1'd with his ability failing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Victory will be L's. 

The tyrant known as Kira will be defeated.

Now I get to be kami submod to Mio 

Also, screw you to the person whose night action kept me from being MVP as the bomb.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, I got things figured out for once actually. The female is refering to Misa. This is what happened.

Misa kills WAD -> WAD's ability activates -> Rem protects Misa from dying -> Rem can't kill WAD because WAD is already dead, so Rem remains alive.



> Rem - Shinigami
> [Passive - Shinigami] - As a Shinigami, *Rem is immune to death,* including lynches, and will only die once prompted to sacrifice herself for Misa.
> [Passive - Existence of Shinigami] The first time L discovers Rem, L falls out of his chair in fear at the thought of soul reapers existing. He will then be roleblocked the next night and incapable of investigating or receiving updates that night on his past cases. Anyone else will be silenced during the following day and roleblocked during the night.
> [Active - Death Note] - She can kill anyone with her Death Note anytime without having to know their role. Dies after it for messing with mortal's affairs.
> [Conditional Passive/Active - Misa's Angel of Death] - *Will prevent Misa from dying and kill whoever attempts to attack her,* but at the expense of dying. If Misa’s lynched, she will kill the first person who voted her. If Misa gets the Shinigami Eyes and 3 phases pass, she can sacrifice herself to increase the duration by 3 additional phases.



This is my theory.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

And I wanted to win this game D: Townies, c'mon!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Okay, I got things figured out for once actually. The female is refering to Misa. This is what happened.
> 
> Misa kills WAD -> WAD's ability activates -> Rem protects Misa from dying -> Rem can't kill WAD because WAD is already dead, so Rem remains alive.
> 
> ...


yeah i was thinking the same thing

that explains wad's death


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

WAD got night 1 killed in his own game . We will revenge you ,L will anyways , We need to look back into what WAD was saying.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder who Takeshi targeted.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Are all roleblocks in the write ups?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Wez  I really wanted to have a companion in this game.

A strong blow against us. Keep an eye out for clues and activity.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

activity is hard to come by this time of night/day (whatever the time is in your part of the world )


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

WAD died night 1...I thought he wouldn't be targeted...not

I guess Mello didn't find the ones he's looking for...so thats good.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Over-acting a little, LB?


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like we kinda got massacred in the night phase. Nevertheless, it'd be wise to pick up the pace and decide on a proper lynch target. I still think it wasn't that wise to lynch Megalith, even though the role he held was not particularly useful to town.

Right now, gut feeling tells me Chibason, but well, it's just a random feeling.

I'll have to leave my vote soon since I won't be posting for at least the next 20 or so hours.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

We deserved to be butchered. I mean, what kind of people lynch their own allies? I'm still pretty annoyed that Megalith died, but seeing more townies falling just topped it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 8, 2011)

I still don't know who to suspect anymore. I knew that Megalith was a town before since I was so convinced by the turn of it.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 8, 2011)

I've to leave and I won't be around for a long time. I'm sorry about not being active for these few phases, but I'll post more often come Thursday. 

For now, I am going to leave my instinctive vote:
*[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Instincts with no reasons,anyone got anything better ?


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Looks like we kinda got massacred in the night phase. Nevertheless, it'd be wise to pick up the pace and decide on a proper lynch target. I still think it wasn't that wise to lynch Megalith, even though the role he held was not particularly useful to town.
> 
> Right now, gut feeling tells me Chibason, but well, it's just a random feeling.
> 
> I'll have to leave my vote soon since *I won't be posting* for at least the *next 20 or so hours*.


 


Wormodragon said:


> I've to leave and I won't be around for a long time. I'm sorry about not being active for these few phases, but I'll post more often come Thursday.
> 
> For now, I am going to leave my instinctive vote:
> *[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*


 

Mafia trying to stay low yet justifying a random vote.

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*
justice will prevail in due time.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah to be honest, I don't buy that ''I'm going to be busy IRL, so I will be inactive'' shit. When people say that, they're either lurking or watching porn. 

I'm onto you, Wormofag.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, absolutely, Amrun. An emoticon mourning over an active player who jumped instantly on the set wearing bandwagon and I personally like ensures my guilt. You've caught me, you're too good.

Looks more like you're intent on having me dead, which isn't beneficial to town. Judging by your questioning of roleblocks, it seems you were expecting something.  I'd wager you're a roleblocker role. The question is for what side. Confirm/Deny? I'd understand if you don't want to, as you'd be setting yourself up for mafia/independents. What say you to this? I'm thinking we need to have the doctor make you a priority thus far if you are, as you are able to render them useless and the vigilante has yet to make a move.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I've to leave and I won't be around for a long time. I'm sorry about not being active for these few phases, but I'll post more often come Thursday.
> 
> For now, I am going to leave my instinctive vote:
> *[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*



Your instincts stink, man. 

You "wont be around for a long time" eh?

 Well, you might be dead by the time you "return" 

*
[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

You probably already sent your mafia your action then?

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

LB, I can neither confirm nor deny.

I just wanted to clarify what's in the write ups.

And guys, Wormo is legit busy.  If he's mafia, it's unrelated.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

How odd. Protection wasn't displayed either, but you see fit only to question for roleblocks? Forgive me if I don't trust you entirely, though I do for the time being.

Role-revealing is allowed at your own risk, as is fake role-revealing. I can understand your point, however.

Anyone have anything they think to be a lead?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

interesting things happen all the time 
the only two that were on the megalith wagon that i'm sus of are bioness and buto renjin
i would say look into blaze too... 
because blaze <.<

someone with a guaranteed investigative ability should look into them
otherwise everyone that wasn't on it is a suspect


*[vote lynch cloudkicker]*
cubey wagoner
easy first day vote for a mafia member ;3



Fear said:


> We deserved to be butchered. I mean, what kind of people lynch their own allies? I'm still pretty annoyed that Megalith died, but seeing more townies falling just topped it.


townies get lynched all the time
why you mad?
the only high-ish profile role we lost was Wattari


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't buy the "laying low= mafia". They could be just as much town. Simply wanting to observe isn't an end-all be-all. He at the very least gave us the courtesy of notifying us, and drawing attention to it, as opposed to laying down without a word.

Doesn't negate the possibility, however.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

mafia are always active
the inactive ones get modkilled 
or they get investigated when they decide to be active again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone wishes to use a day action.

Write-up incoming.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

inb4 i get killed

edit: will check after the game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

This ought to be good. Reps to everyone says that town is gonna town once more.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

Bet it's a town getting killed. Lets so who it is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase Two Update One*



*WhatADrag[Ryuk]* eats an apple. It was delicious.​


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

Really? Pfffftttttbbbbb


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice, Drag.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Let hope it's poisoned


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Shit. Mafia killed the apple; we're down one important and nutritious member.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

At least it wasn't the Apple of Eden


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

I was the apple. 

Bye, town.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive been at work all day, and there is shit loads of posts...Could someone please kindly update me.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

FOR FUCKS SAKE ALL THESE APPLES KEEP DYING AND WE CANT DO NOTHING ABOUT IT

PLEASE STOP THIS MADNESS


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Being inactive doesn't mean you're mafia, but mafia members indeed tend to be more observant instead of active.

I was active in the TTGL game and had to be inactive due to sickness. That's when people suspected me from being mafia and that's bullshit.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

And then I got you killed accidentally


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

I was the apple pip.

Therfore left unscathed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Ryuk eats the whole apple, including the core/pit. This was shown when Light told him to avoid leaving it as the cameras in his room would notice how odd it was if the apple was floating in air.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Ryuk eats the whole apple, including the core/pit. This was shown when Light told him to avoid leaving it as the cameras in his room would notice how odd it was if the apple was floating in air.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



Play nice.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

With that southern quack of a doctor? I don't think so.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

lol color fail


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

lol sig fail


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

really wad?
i'm glad i didn't stay for that update 

apparently no one has any suspicions of their own


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> lol color fail





SageMaster said:


> lol sig fail



Countered!

I wanted to rep Sage, but I'm 24'd.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

But really, what roles have day abilities? No one wants to use them?


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Vigilante should go after Buto Renjin if possible.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*

Wormodragon could be cop.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Has Buto had a single post in the thread? Lol.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

An _actual_ update is coming up


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

lol kh
wormo said it was a gut vote 

roles with a day ability. town


Mio said:


> *Aiber* - A Professional
> [Passive - False Identity] - His     real name is Thierry Morrello. Investigations have a 25% chance to    fail  on him except from the Shinigami eyes and the current L.
> [Active - Seduction] - Aiber     will seduce a player, which has a 50% success rate. If it works, he     will get intimate and learn their role. If it fails, he will get  abused    and roleblocked for the next phase. This is not considered an     ?investigation?, merely a form of seduction.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Aizawa is a day-time vigilante too, aiyanah


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally, a real write-up. :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Aizawa is a day-time vigilante too, aiyanah


i didn't see that 
interesting
is it aizawa making the action now?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 2 UPDATE 2*



Two bastards cross roads.

One drenched in Wattari's blood, the other in his own friend Mogi's blood.

Seeking redemption, Aizawa quickly takes out the gun first... however Matt even though he moves a split second later, gets the first shot in.

*Matt*: I even waited for you... what a scrub.

- *Shuichi Aizawa* [*Princess Ivy*] has been killed by *Matt* -

*DAY PHASE 2 CONTINUES*
​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

A scrub is a guy that thinks he's fly
And is also known as a hustler
Always talkin' bout what he wants 
And just sits on his broke ass

So no, I don't want your number
And no, I don't wanna give you mine
And no, I ain't gonna meet you nowhere
No, I don't want none of your time


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

in after edit 
day time vigil gone :/


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

No I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hangin' out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Tryin' to holla at me

Those were the days.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Town's fucked


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously you guys have time to be poetic


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Scrub's checkin' me and his game is kinda weak
So I _know_ that he cannot approach me
Cause I'm lookin' like class, and he's lookin' like trash
Can't get with a dead-beat ass


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, at the very least, Matt is making up for his lack of luck in the actual story 

This is bad though, for us. Let's try and pool our resources.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

can someone tell me why is matt so popular?

i remember looking in the internet about the series after i finished watching it, and i saw a lot of matt fanart and stuff

and i went: who the fuck was that guy?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

It's just his swag. Even if he was near fodder status, he was a likeable character that got killed.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, but this guy only appeared in like 10 panels.

At least Komamura does something.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> can someone tell me why is matt so popular?
> 
> i remember looking in the internet about the series after i finished watching it, and i saw a lot of matt fanart and stuff
> 
> and i went: who the fuck was that guy?


The reason is pretty simple.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt was there for more than 10 panels. He's not that popular to get such a fan base off such a short amount of screen time.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

> Matt's appearance was a total of 18 panels in the manga (spread out over chapters 83-87 and 98-99) and two episodes in the anime, though only for a few minutes, in a non-speaking cameo in episode 32 and a speaking role in episode 35 (where the events of Takada's kidnapping and his death was depicted).



From the death note wiki


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt is fan girl material enough said.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh look. You said ten. I said more than ten. Wiki said 18.

Guess who was right?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so lost!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh look. You said ten. I said more than ten. Wiki said 18.
> 
> Guess who was right?



I said like 10 panels.

You're just grasping at straws to say you were right.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a DN Chat thread,Mio get me coffee.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I said like 10 panels.
> 
> You're just grasping at straws to say you were right.



Because, technically, I am correct. You're grasping at straws to make it seem like I'm not.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Shit is getting real in this biznasty


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because, technically, I am correct. You're grasping at straws to make it seem like I'm not.



You said he's not that popular to get such a fanbase off such amount of screen time.

18 panels is a short amount of screentime.

Technically, I was right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> You said he's not that popular to get such a fanbase off such amount of screen time.
> 
> 18 panels is a short amount of screentime.
> 
> Technically, I was right.



It depends on my definition of small screen time. You said ten, and I believe that to be too little. The actual one was 18, and that's nearly double ten -- so it's more likely that I would consider that sufficient screen time, especially when spread throughout the manga to keep his relevance alive. 

Factoring in technicalities, I was right, whereas you were wrong on one front.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Rose needs more panel time


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

LB, you're changing the point that was being discussed to fit your needs.

We weren't discussing if Matt had exactly 10 panels of screentime. We were discussing how Matt could be so popular with so little screentime. 

You said Matt couldn't be so popular with so little screentime, and I posted he appeared in 18 panels. That is objectively a little amount of screentime.

You're just changing the point so you "win" a petty discussion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

The reason I find Matt to be such an enthralling character, despite his lack of panel time, is because in a storyline where everyone is backstabbing, deceiving, or manipulating others, he did not possess any of these qualities. Him and Watari were hardcore loyal to Mello and L respectively, and did anything for them even if they did not receive acknowledgment for their service. That is why characters like Watari, Matt, Matsuda, and Misa, all of which had loyalty in spades. Only the previous two were obviously somewhat corrupted and jaded by their choice of occupations, while the latter two were obtuse and naive.

That and he had a killer sense of fashion and had an epic death scene. Also Mello is fucking badass in and out of himself so being his right hand man means you're pretty boss.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> LB, you're changing the point that was being discussed to fit your needs.
> 
> We weren't discussing if Matt had exactly 10 panels of screentime. We were discussing how Matt could be so popular with so little screentime.
> 
> ...



You claim it petty yet continue so intently as though you aim to win it, despite stating it's essentially ultimately irrelevant. 

You said you didn't get why he was so popular in such little screen time. I said because he had swag. You said he appeared in about ten panels. I said I thought it was more than ten. You got the Wiki, and it showed 18.

More than 10 > 10.

 You really want to continue?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

WHO THE HELL IS THE DAY VIG!? YOU SUCK STOP KILLING TOWN!


*[vote lynch LB]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Typical Bellatrix spite lynch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not spite I truly believe you to be evil this time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

As you do each and every time.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The reason I find Matt to be such an enthralling character, despite his lack of panel time, is because in a storyline where everyone is backstabbing, deceiving, or manipulating others, he did not possess any of these qualities. Him and Watari were hardcore loyal to Mello and L respectively, and did anything for them even if they did not receive acknowledgment for their service.
> 
> That and he had a killer sense of fashion and had an epic death scene. Also Mello is fucking badass in and out of himself so being his right hand man means you're pretty boss.



Well, he didn't have enough screentime to show any of those qualities lol



LegendaryBeauty said:


> You claim it petty yet continue so intently as though you aim to win it, despite stating it's essentially ultimately irrelevant.
> 
> You said you didn't get why he was so popular in such little screen time. I said because he had swag. You said he appeared in about ten panels. I said I thought it was more than ten. You got the Wiki, and it showed 18.
> 
> ...



I'm the one who's insisting on winning? 

We were talking about why Matt was popular and I posted a quote to show that Matt had little screentime. Then, you posted "hey guess who was right?" just to win an argument we weren't even having.

We were not even discussing how many panels Matt had, but why he was popular. Claiming you're right about something we weren't even discussing is funny.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

SageMaster, to save myself the trouble, I concede the argument and your wits are superior to mine. I apologize.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

> Sage wins
> Fucking VLD
> Derp Vigilante

Does this sum up what I'm reading?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

We weren't even discussing anything, but thanks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

What               .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As you do each and every time.



 This time I am sure of it.



Cubey said:


> > Sage wins
> > Fucking VLD
> > Derp Vigilante
> 
> Does this sum up what I'm reading?



 Cubey still lives...


*[change vote lynch Cubey]*

 obvious mafia if he still lives.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Vote Count
*
2. Sajin -> *LegendaryBeauty*
3. Blaze
4. LegendaryBeauty -> EnterTheTao -> VastoLorDae -> *Amrun*
5. Sphyer
6. BlackSmoke -> *Wormodragon*
7. aiyanah -> *CloudKicker*
8. Fear
9. Wormodragon -> *Chibason*
10. Butō Renjin
11. Cubey -> *Amrun*
12. Amrun
13. Tia Halibel
15. Bioness
16. VastoLorDae -> LegendaryBeauty -> *Cubey*
18. Chibason -> *Wormodragon*
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster
22. R o f l c o p t e r
23. St. Lucifer -> Wormodragon -> *Amrun*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL
25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Chibason*
26. Cadrien -> *Amrun*
27. Noitora
29. Hyper_Wolfy
30. CloudKicker

*Amrun*: 4
*Chibason*: 2
*Wormodragon*: 2
*Cubey*: 1*
CloudKicker*: 1
*LegendaryBeauty*: 1


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

VLD when are you getting over your mancrush for me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

few votes have actually been cast this phase
what are you lot waiting on?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> few votes have actually been cast this phase
> what are you lot waiting on?



They're waiting for you to vote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> VLD when are you getting over your mancrush for me



 when you die. LB change your vote to Cubey or face my wrath.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*

I have a hunch...


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

I honestly have no idea who to vote for 

One thing I don't understand is that aiyanah made us all lynch Megalith iirc and he wasn't mafia... Why is nobody suspecting him, I must have missed something?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

For having the audacity to threaten me with an order.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> when you die. LB change your vote to Cubey or face my wrath.



You must really be into masochism 

You will henceforth be referred to as VastoWhoreDae.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

So he can have the majority and begin writing paragraphs.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch for the second time this phase Amrun]*

Majority get.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

Chibason said:


> They're waiting for you to vote





Sajin said:


> I honestly have no idea who to vote for
> 
> One thing I don't understand is that aiyanah made us all lynch Megalith iirc and he wasn't mafia... Why is nobody suspecting him, I must have missed something?



my posts are boss tier invisible
they cant be seen <.<
i cast my vote early in the phase 

but mio 

lol if mio had counted my vote would you guys have followed it without looking for the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking Cubey...fucking LB...assholes.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my posts are boss tier invisible
> they cant be seen <.<
> i cast my vote early in the phase
> 
> ...


haha, saw a TL;DR and skipped it, sorry


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my posts are boss tier invisible
> they cant be seen <.<
> i cast my vote early in the phase
> 
> ...



I'm a bit lost as to what you're trying to say. I followed your vote because you made it seem it has some substance behind it (an investigation or w/e).

Regardless, *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]* because I don't want to random lynch Amrun, she's a really good player.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Implication of last sentence.

Ouch.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'm a bit lost as to what you're trying to say. I followed your vote because you made it seem it has some substance behind it (an investigation or w/e).
> 
> Regardless, *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]* because I don't want to random lynch Amrun, she's a really good player.


unfortunately some things dont go as planned


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my posts are boss tier invisible



Well Played...Damn incompetent vote counters


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

lol none of you guys read back


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Only *6 hours* left in this day phase.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you guys voting Amrun? And reluctance to vote wormo is confirming for me he is a big shot mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

For blatantly drawing attention to the fact he'd be away?

Wormo's been in games before. That's not something a mafia member would do.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, we're towning hard here lol

i jave no idea who to vote for, so i'm voting for aiyanah for causing the megalith wagon

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio and WAD]*

Still butthurt


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

[*lynch ]

I won't be here for 12 hours.*
*so i might aswell vote whoever,since no one have any leads,and this became a chat thread.** *


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

wolfy, do you have any suspicions? >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel a day phase update coming on~


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

spare the apples


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase 2 Update 4*



*WhatADrag [Ryuk]* eats another apple.​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

lol  I approve


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

If only eating an apple a day kept the doctor away.

IF ONLY. FUCKING DOCTORS.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*VastoLorDae* has been modkilled by request and shall be replaced by *Didi* from now on


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Lulz :galacticryoma


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> *VastoLorDae* has been modkilled by request and shall be replaced by *Didi* from now on



...What the?

I actually really suspect Didi now because I doubt Vasto would quit as town.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Whining is the answer to all my problems

oh no wait that's alcohol


it's funny because it's true


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

On a more serious note, someone give me a fucking summary because whilst I always read everything, I'm not gonna read 500 posts in which I didn't participate yet


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer my bro


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Let me ask you something, Didi.

Depending on the answer, I can trust you.

Pick either the number 1 or 2.

The answer you give will tell me the truth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't say I never did nothing for you, Didi


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Let me ask you something, Didi.
> 
> Depending on the answer, I can trust you.
> 
> ...



0


----------



## Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

^That was a good answer.

*
[Vote Lynch Kakashin hatake]*
/random

Time to eat and you guys sure spam a lot.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Didi said:


> 0



Normally picking a number besides 1 or 2 would be breaking the rules and thus mafia-like but...

To pick 0 shows me the sign of a true brother who would go through any troubles to save my ass if I needed it. I cannot lynch you. Even if you were mafia, I could not live with myself. That is what it means to be a man.

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer 

So I see there's still no summary

What happened
What phase is it
Who's suspicious

GIVE ME INFORMATION


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Vote Count
*
 2. Sajin -> *LegendaryBeauty*
 3. Blaze -> *Kakashi Hatake*
 4. LegendaryBeauty -> EnterTheTao -> Didi -> *Amrun*
 5. Sphyer -> Didi -> *No Lynch*
 6. BlackSmoke -> *Wormodragon*
 7. aiyanah -> *CloudKicker*
 8. Fear
 9. Wormodragon -> *Chibason*
 10. Butō Renjin
 11. Cubey -> *Amrun*
 12. Amrun
 13. Tia Halibel
 15. Bioness
 16. Didi -> LegendaryBeauty -> *Cubey*
 18. Chibason -> *Wormodragon*
 20. EnterTheTao
 21. SageMaster -> *aiyanah*
 22. R o f l c o p t e r
 23. St. Lucifer -> Wormodragon -> *Amrun*
 24. Mangekyou SharingAL
 25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Chibason*
 26. Cadrien -> *Amrun*
 27. Noitora
 29. Hyper_Wolfy -> *Didi*
 30. CloudKicker

*Amrun*: 4
*Chibason*: 2
*Wormodragon*: 2*
CloudKicker*: 1
*Cubey*: 1
*Didi*: 1
*Kakashi Hatake*: 1
*aiyanah*: 1
*LegendaryBeauty*: 1
*No Lynch*: 1

Day Phase will end in around *5 hours*.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing interesting happened.

I'll tell you what happened.

A guy said he would be less active and people voted for him

Amrun's being amrun so people voted for her

People have no clue what they're doing as usual

Town has quite the case of Town's syndrome as usual

Town lost their vigi and other roles already.

So basically, the usual.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

What phase is it, who died (and most importantly, why/in what way)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I was the bomb and I blew up and Town can't seemingly find an acceptable answer for why I didn't kill the person who killed me

I am disappointed with the deductive skills of a game full of invite only.

Or did someone figure it out but not want to reveal why because it's counter-productive to their faction?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

This is day phase 2

I honestly remember only loosing the vigi this phase. We did lynch IIl Rat the first phase though and someone died during a day kill. During the night phase, whoever was Matt killed someone (I forgot also) and I believe mafia killed Wattari who was WAD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> ...What the?
> 
> I actually really suspect Didi now because I doubt Vasto would quit as town.



 No I totally quit on town.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh, if someone could give me links to all updates/write-ups it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Didi said:


> Ugh, if someone could give me links to all updates/write-ups it would be greatly appreciated.


I will get right on it myself~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> I will get right on it myself~



 Didi does not deserve it for being a crappy GM. Punish him by making him read all that spam.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio, put this shit in the OP will you


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm the fucking best GM there is you bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Asshole negged! I am pissed off now!


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 1 START*: 
*DAY PHASE 1 UPDATE 1*: 
*DAY PHASE 1 END / NIGHT PHASE 1 START*: 
*NIGHT PHASE 1 END / DAY PHASE 2 START*: 
*DAY PHASE 2 UPDATE 1*: 
*DAY PHASE 2 UPDATE 2*: 

EDIT: fucking cubey 

<3


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey you're a bro, but thank you for the effort as well, Mio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio's list is canon.

Cubey forgot one of the other Day 2 Updates


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked the theory Wez came up with, about Rem protecting Misa which kept the bomb from going off. If that's the case, then L should definitely investigate either LB or Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

That's not how it happened.

It's not "Misa kills Bomb, so since bomb is on the way to die, Rem doesn't have to die intervening herself". Rem would have HAD to intervene and die to save Misa since Misa would have been killed by the bomb.

Only reason I'm telling you this is because I'm elaborating on role mechanics, and why it's a logical fallacy to assume that this scenario is probable.

Basically it's not the bomb that would have killed Rem (since Rem is death immune), it's the fact that Rem would have to intervene at all that causes her death.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> That's not how it happened.
> 
> It's not "Misa kills Bomb, so since bomb is on the way to die, Rem doesn't have to die intervening herself". Rem would have HAD to intervene and die to save Misa since Misa would have been killed by the bomb.
> 
> Only reason I'm telling you this is because I'm elaborating on role mechanics, and why it's a logical fallacy to assume that this scenario is probable.


Well then there is a flaw in either the write up or in the role mechanics.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well then there is a flaw in either the write up or in the role mechanics.



I assure you there's a much more plausible scenario that no one seems to have theorized


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 8, 2011)

"Some girl" = Mio?


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Mello investigated you, which roleblocked you and then sent Matt to kill you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys are confused as fuck.

Let me clarify some things in this game.

Roleblocks do not disable passive roles, just prevent active roles from being completed.
Doctor protection prevents you from being attacked, roleblocked, and investigated.
I wasn't Watari you fucking tards. I was Fake L

Anything else?

/apple


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe "That Girl" refers to Takada, actually.

And why exactly is L looking for me again?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag, leave the townies to town in peace


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, what goes in the write ups?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Yes, what goes in the write ups?


Successful kills and failed ones. I will hint on the roleblock/protect that made the kill fail.

I _may_ hint regarding anything else although very unlikely, like an investigation for example. I only did it once so far.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

lol did the doc protect misa?
that would be lulzy
townies towning on wad till the end


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Omg, if that happened... Townies towned hard then.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

 . .. for now


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

the doc should reveal so that we can lynch who they protected 
this must be tested 
inb4 anti-town


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*

Because apparently he also voted for me, I still have not the best idea of what's going on, and he types in an annoying way without proper punctuation.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Vote Count
*
 2. Sajin -> *LegendaryBeauty*
 3. Blaze -> *Kakashi Hatake*
 4. LegendaryBeauty -> EnterTheTao -> VastoLorDae/Didi -> *Amrun*
 5. Sphyer -> VastoLorDae/Didi -> *No Lynch*
 6. BlackSmoke -> *Wormodragon*
 7. aiyanah -> *CloudKicker*
 8. Fear
 9. Wormodragon -> *Chibason*
 10. Butō Renjin
 11. Cubey -> *Amrun*
 12. Amrun
 13. Tia Halibel
 15. Bioness -> *No Lynch*
 16. VastoLorDae/Didi -> LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey -> *Hyper_Wolfy*
 18. Chibason -> *Wormodragon*
 20. EnterTheTao
 21. SageMaster -> *aiyanah*
 22. R o f l c o p t e r
 23. St. Lucifer -> Wormodragon -> *Amrun*
 24. Mangekyou SharingAL
 25. Kakashi Hatake -> *Chibason*
 26. Cadrien -> *Amrun*
 27. Noitora
 29. Hyper_Wolfy -> *VastoLorDae/Didi*
 30. CloudKicker

*Amrun*: 4
*Chibason*: 2
*Wormodragon*: 2*
No Lynch*: 2
* CloudKicker*: 1
*VastoLorDae/Didi*: 1
*Kakashi Hatake*: 1
*aiyanah*: 1
*LegendaryBeauty*: 1
*Hyper_Wolfy*: 1

Around *3 hours* left. Remember that majority is not needed, meaning Amrun will be lynched unless someone exceeds her in vote count.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I am disappointed in this game's activity.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

11,000+ posts get.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Uhm, gonna do the Day End write up if no one has any objections, have to go soon and gave enough time to those who didn't vote yet or for the rest to reconsider.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Have it up within the next 15 minutes, please. I'd rather see it before I die of exhaustion.

Only if you can.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Didi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Hyper_Wolfy]*
> 
> Because apparently he also voted for me, I still have not the best idea of what's going on, and he types in an annoying way without proper punctuation.



Wait, I thought you weren't playing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

VLD requested to be mod-killed, so Didi took his place.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase 2 ENDS*



Naomi was going up the stairs but slipped on a sock left around by Ray, falling down, dying.

 * - Naomi Misora [Amrun] has been Lynched -*

* Night Phase 2 BEGINS*

* Please send in your actions, if you wish not to take any, PM me so.*
* NO TALKING*​


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry but had no idea on how to kill her off at the moment 



Also, town.....


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

What the fuck, look what happened while I was sleeping...

I hope mafia win, you retarded fucks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll take a sock...and SLIP ON IT!


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> What the fuck, look what happened while I was sleeping...
> 
> I hope mafia win, you retarded fucks.



Hiruzen level butthurt 

Seriously it's a game.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm only butthurt because it wasn't even a wagon...

It was like an accidental fucking lynch because the entire town was retarded.

Part of that is my blame, too, but I had no internet.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

What did you expect, it's town 

*night phase*


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE 2 ENDS*




Ray has returned home and found Naomi dead. He was enraged about this. He started to think on who could have killed her, first guy that came to his mind was Aiber, the one he just investigated about just moments ago.

He quickly grabbed his coat and his gun, rushing outside. As soon as he opens the door, his head is blown off by a shotgun.

*Hitman*: *Takeshi* sends his regards, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

- *Ray Penber* [*Cubey*] has been killed by *Takeshi* -​


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2011)

Gevanni has entered a room. It was the room of whom he suspects to be Kira. He sees some strange book on a bed, "Death Note" was written on it. As soon as he grabbed it, a Shinigami appeared before him. He trembled in fear. It was Rem. Taking the Death Note from his hands, Rem slowly writes his name as Gevanni is paralyzed in fear. He then suddenly gets up, goes outside, and gets in the middle on the road, getting ran over by a car.



- *Stephen Gevanni* [*Didi*] has been killed by *Mafia* -

*DAY PHASE 3 STARTS NOW*

You may now talk​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Penber and Gevanni's dead.

Townies towned once. Mafia got the other time.

What now?


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Town 

Did you have to call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  Talk about insult to injury.


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Town
> 
> Did you have to call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  Talk about insult to injury.


It was to add suspense! Sorry xD


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't fuck with me bro, my cat is fucked up right now 

/permadead

Good game Mio and WAD


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

I demand Cubey stay about as Game Commentator.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

i am starved of info :/
*[vote lynch bioness]*
info get


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

At this point, bandwagons just have to happen to get things done. It's rather sad.

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

i advocate wagons this game
as long as town isn't towning
due to some unforseen circumstances i find myself having to lynch bioness to get the info i need
support me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm beautiful, witty, and influential. If you wish to be saved, join me in my cause. If you wish to die, follow aiyanah; he will lead you to disaster.

Here is your chance to salvation.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 9, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm beautiful, witty, and influential. If you wish to be saved, join me in my cause. If you wish to die, follow aiyanah; he will lead you to disaster.
> 
> Here is your chance to salvation.





Nah, I'll just town.
*[Vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

Didi who is misa?  rep me the answer no one has to know....


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Don't fuck with me bro, my cat is fucked up right now



^ I love you for that quote. 

I'm going the way of information 

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

That was rape.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lb is a possible lynch too
but we'll wait for evidence before doing that


----------



## Sajin (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lb is a possible lynch too
> but we'll wait for evidence before doing that



We don't need to wait


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

indeed
waiting is just a suggestion


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]
*no one wanted to lynch him yesterday, he isnt any cop. they are all dead. I'm betting he is a big time mafia leader.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> *[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]
> *no one wanted to lynch him yesterday, he isnt any cop. they are all dead. I'm betting he is a big time mafia leader.



How can you say all cops are dead? 

Considering L is the PERFECT cop.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys need to get over it already.  You don't see me lynching you for failing to save Roshi, do you?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

no one wanted to lynch couldkicker either :/
and the day vigil is dead


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> *[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*
> no one wanted to lynch him yesterday, he isnt any cop. they are all dead. I'm betting he is a big time mafia leader.


 
Wormodragon already hinted at his role....



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You say that, but you still have your vote on Megalith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah bandwagon is the way to go.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lb being lb
btw those that are expecting me to change my vote
its not happening unless bioness gives me a good reason to


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

I do not see why you are voting for me in the first place.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Speak of the homosexual.
And he shall arrive. 

Edit:  He got here first.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been lurking, but she said she wanted to find out something, why would lynching me be good?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

That's up to him to say. Join the aiyanah bandwagon; lynch him.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I've been lurking, but she said she wanted to find out something, why would lynching me be good?


information, information, information
wad's role mechanics are making it hard for me to get info :/
so yours is the lynch that will give me the info i need ;3
plus i reckon mello would have joined the megalith wagon to blend in
at least its what i would have done had i been mafia


----------



## Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't be a pussy.

*[VOTE LYNCH Bioness]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a pussy,but ok if information is provided 

*LYNCH Bioness
*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

A lot of people changed their vote, so any one of them would be Mafia. Unless you want the town to town even more go ahead and lynch otherwise play smart, instead of hoping to get lucky.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Lynching Bioness is a mistake.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> plus i reckon mello would have joined the megalith wagon to blend in
> *at least its what i would have done had i been mafia*


 
Is that why you never changed your vote away from Megalith ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone wishes to use a day ability.

Write-up incoming.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Is that why you never changed your vote away from Megalith ?



this would be true, she was hard strung going after Megalith, even after he was revealed to be a townie. . .that sounds like what a Mafia person *would* do

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

*Day Phase Three Update One*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSgvGZ9xkaA&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

*Ryuk* x *Apple* is now canon!​


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> A lot of people changed their vote, so any one of them would be Mafia. Unless you want the town to town even more go ahead and lynch otherwise play smart, instead of hoping to get lucky.


so who do you think is mafia at this point?



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Is that why you never changed your vote away from Megalith ?


i was fine with that lynch going through
one vote does not make a lynch


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone wishes to use a day ability.
> 
> Write-up incoming.


 
Another apple bites the dust. 



Bioness said:


> this would be true, she was hard strung going after Megalith, even after he was revealed to be a townie. . .that sounds like what a Mafia person *would* do


 
aiyanah should know better than to do that.

Btw.. aiyanah is a guy.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

mindfuck get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

> Another apple bites the dust.



In Soviet Russia, apple bites Ryuk


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

people still may be overly ambitious


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

I really want to ask really Aiyanah is a guy :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

No. Aiyanah is a trap.

That is lynch worthy.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lb is just mad cause she got trapped


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i was fine with that lynch going through
> one vote does not make a lynch


 
True, but it can be the difference between a townie getting lynched, or not.



Just curious, but do you keep track of the voting history for each phase ?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

i can get the voting history for each phase
i've felt no need to keep track because vote counts have been coming from other people :33
there's also little to read into these phases due to the slow voting


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

is this actual informations your giving us or just some made up scribbish :33


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2011)

SURE WAS FUN PLAYING FOR HALF A PHASE 



Seems I know either Misa or Kira's role though (can't quite figure the write-up + role-list out on this one though)


But hey I can't say the name now that I'm dead, this'll be hard for me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Didi said:


> *SURE WAS FUN PLAYING FOR HALF A PHASE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I feel sorry for Didi. Would've been fun with you and Wez, but shit happens. Wez gets Independent'd, and you get killed.

:/


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> is this actual informations your giving us or just some made up scribbish :33


this is info that i need
not all people will interpret the results of a lynch the same way 
how much info do you have?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i can get the voting history for each phase
> i've felt no need to keep track because vote counts have been coming from other people :33
> there's also little to read into these phases due to the slow voting


 
I was just wondering how many people voted/kept their votes on Megalith and how many people had their vote on no lynch at the end of the phase.
Cause, as far as I can tell, both had 7 votes at the end of the phase.
I don't recall reading the votes were tied tho.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks.
It seems I forgot to ignore James's vote... and misinterpreted St. Lucifer's vote. >.>


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

Not lynching Bioness.

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

S/he is always something sneaky.


----------



## Scar (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm suspicious as to why noone has brought up amruns lynch. 
I'll have my vote after i decide who looks guilty for starting/supporting that 
lynch


----------



## Olivia (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know who I should lynch, so for right now *[No Vote]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> I'm suspicious as to why noone has brought up amruns lynch.
> I'll have my vote after i decide who looks guilty for starting/supporting that
> lynch



We have, its with all the statements "townies gonna town" cause they are.




WhatADrag said:


> I'll take a sock...and SLIP ON IT!





Amrun said:


> What the fuck, look what happened while I was sleeping...
> 
> I hope mafia win, you retarded fucks.


----------



## Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

Only 4 people went for that lynch, me being one of them, I said my reason haha. Turns out he didn't come back and Mio ended the phase too fast.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Not lynching Bioness.
> 
> *[Vote lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> S/he is always something sneaky.


most times this would be a good idea
but not this time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Town gonna town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

if town doesn't want to town they should vote for cloudkicker


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 9, 2011)

And then when he flips town and we lynch you, you get saved from being lynched and ensure your win Light-kun?


----------



## Scar (Mar 9, 2011)

Aiyanah if town lynches me i'm taking u with me, I thought it may be coincidence when you first mentioned my name but after 3 sneaky attempts on me Im convinced that ur mafia. The actions between us have gone unknown from what I can tell but I will reveal what I have if needed. My lead on you wouldnt have caused me to call you out but now I know you learned my role when I targeted you.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to test my theory, just without the loss of Cloud.

*[Change Vote: Lynch Aiyanah]*

Can you hear the bells tolling?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Aiyanah if town lynches me i'm taking u with me, I thought it may be coincidence when you first mentioned my name but after 3 sneaky attempts on me Im convinced that ur mafia. The actions between us have gone unknown from what I can tell but I will reveal what I have if needed. My lead on you wouldnt have caused me to call you out but now I know you learned my role when I targeted you.


if you've targeted me then you should know that i am town 
this is just more reason to lynch you


----------



## Scar (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*
If im killed for some reason it wont affect town that much anyway, at least some leads should open up if she dies. Or he? I forget


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

Hes a naughty boy :33,Aiyanah is probaly trowning us


----------



## Scar (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatever action i used failed how would I know what faction ur in from that? After it failed you tried getting me lynch/killed 3 times thats why I say ur mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Lynching aiyanah will lead to our salvation. I'm certain he's anti-town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

classic town
towning like they do :/
offer them names and no one bites because mafia wont bite their own
give them a townie and their happy to vote seeing mafia members hiking the wagon

btw, how would i learn your role if your action failed?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

There's a reason aiyanah must go. I have no spite against aiyanah, nor any grudge. What does that leave?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

a townie towning


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

No. I means no chance of my claim failing.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

what claim?
that i'm mafia?
seriously :/

cloudkicker says his actions failed
he could have been much more subtle saying that
my actions failed, twice, on the same person
so i'd rather have them lynched and see what results it brings


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe because your ability either has a 25/50/75% chance of success. Mine has 100%.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

your surely not L then


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

I never claimed I was.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

how many roles have a 100% success rate on their actions?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

All, according to me.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lb ignoring role mechanics
nothing out of the ordinary here 

2 nights of failed actions
right now i need info
so i say lynch bioness


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

You're obvious mafia if you're trying to reveal L.

Derp.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

L should reveal and tell us who he's investigated
i'm sure i already have been :/


----------



## MSAL (Mar 9, 2011)

Town really are getting raped.



aiyanah said:


> if town doesn't want to town they should vote for cloudkicker



Im torn on you. Half of me wants to lynch you for all of a sudden coming to the fray and being suddenly active, with your "need information" role. 

Another part of me wants to keep you alive for reasons that could benefit the town.

Im going to trust my hunch here and go for the you, but i am also "information gathering" here.

*[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

If L reveals then any of the death note holders can kill him, so yeah not a good idea


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> L should reveal and tell us who he's investigated
> i'm sure i already have been :/





Bioness said:


> If L reveals then any of the death note holders can kill him, so yeah not a good idea



Do we really need any more reason to lynch aiyanah? Obvious mafia is obvious.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

because mafia would say L should reveal itt


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

And kill him off just then.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> If L reveals then any of the death note holders can kill him, so yeah not a good idea


lol i do this as mafia all the time 
telling town what they already know :/
no one can label you as mafia after such a pro town statement


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

why are you running around in circles, you're the only one hostile to others here.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my God


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah, you're trying to get L to reveal himself.

That is the most anti-town behaviour you could do.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

whatevs
lynch me
*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*
i'll just watch the towning from outside the game


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2011)

*Vote Count*

1. Sajin -> *Bioness*
2. Blaze
3. LegendaryBeauty -> *aiyanah*
4. Sphyer
5. BlackSmoke -> *Wormodragon*
6. aiyanah -> Bioness -> *aiyanah*
7. Fear
8. Wormodragon
9. Butō Renjin
 10. Tia Halibel -> *No Lynch*
11. Bioness -> *aiyanah*
12. Chibason -> *Bioness*
13. EnterTheTao
14. SageMaster
15. R o f l c o p t e r
16. St. Lucifer -> *Bioness*
17. Mangekyou SharingAL -> *aiyanah*
18. Kakashi Hatake
19. Cadrien -> Chibason -> *aiyanah*
20. Noitora -> *aiyanah*
21. Hyper_Wolfy -> *Bioness*
22. CloudKicker -> *aiyanah*

*aiyanah*: 7
*Bioness*: 4
*Wormodragon*: 1
*No Lynch*: 1


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

We're making progress, people.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*

I say if he doesn't flip, we trust aiyanah's CloudKicker idea (unless new evidence presents itself).


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 9, 2011)

You're next if Aiya actually flips town, LB


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

facepalm real hard when you do lynch me
then realize you lost a role that cant be harmed by the kira faction

good job town


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're going to bandwagon and say I'm the only one to be held responsible, don't bandwagon. You're just as liable of being lynched next phase as I am if this fails.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

lol lb
you definitely getting lynched next phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Fine by me. Bring it on, mafia scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

what proof do you have that i'm mafia?
going by my posts is a bad way to determine such things


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Why exactly is your behaviour a bad way to determine you're mafia?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 9, 2011)

because my behavior is always scummy
regardless of me being town or mafia
anyway my role is useful to town in case they town again
and i cant be touched by the kira faction
so you lot digest that while i sleep

btw bioness is more than likely to be mello


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 9, 2011)

My reaction to this whole game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

If what you say is true, you're either Soichiro, Sachiko, or Sayu. Two of which are ultimately irrelevant, and (assuming a negative vote is a bad thing; not sure on the mechanics behind that) one is even detrimental.

Forgive me if I think a two in three chance of killing someone who's useless is more beneficial to town than exposing L as you wish to do.


----------



## Scar (Mar 9, 2011)

Just watch out for Aiyah's followers. Hyper Wolfey, St. Lucifer, Chibason, and Sajin. These are tho ones who voted Bioness right after Aiyah. As far as iv seen Bioness hasnt stuck out enough to attract votes like that


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

He hasn't stuck out. I was just trusting that Aiy had some information..still not sure if he really does. 

-considering changing my vote 

If Bioness is Mello then lynching him takes out one way of killing Light. 

Then again, If Mello found Lidner he could potentially win the game just by finding Light


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> because my behavior is always scummy
> regardless of me being town or mafia
> anyway my role is useful to town in case they town again
> and i cant be touched by the kira faction
> ...



I don't think we should vote for aiyanah, unless anyone counter-claims him. I'm guessing that he's the Governor dude, and I again re-emphasise that there is completely no reason to lynch a townie - even if it's not a very useful town role - when we really ought to be trying to get rid of the mafia. As if Megalith wasn't bad enough, Amrun got lynched for completely no reason. It was totally cringeworthy.

I'm suspicious of Blacksmoke for jumping on me, but I guess everyone jumps on others randomly so I'll leave that be for the time being. 

For now, *[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*. And again, that's a role-hint.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

We're doing it, we're making it happen.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 10, 2011)

Applestuck, coming to the internet this summer.


----------



## Fear (Mar 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 10, 2011)

Cadrien, St. Lucifer, LegendaryBeauty and Cubey.

As far as I know, these were the four who ended up killing Amrun - an extremely important town role - last phase. It doesn't necessarily mean they're Mafia, but I strongly think it's worth noting them.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 10, 2011)

I voted Amrun because she wasn't playing like she normally does (aka active).


----------



## Firaea (Mar 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I voted Amrun because she wasn't playing like she normally does (aka active).



Be that as it may, it doesn't automatically acquit you. It doesn't confirm you as guilty either. I can vote for someone and give the best reasons ever, but if the solid truth is that that person ended up innocent, I'm still suspicious.

Townies towning is common, but four people? That makes a list so small that it's actually worth looking into IMO.



Btw, she's active even if she's Mafia, actually. I played with her in the Comics game and Transformers game, and she's Mafia in both and still scumhunting like she always does.

This time, it's only because of her phone or something.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

There should be a difference between townies towning and people just making a mistake. It was either you or Amrun, Wormo. I changed my vote to make Amrun the majority solely because he can be a dangerous mafia. On the other hand, it's just 4 votes.

I read what you said again and it's just absurd. I don't doubt that maybe one of the other 3 could be mafia, but really, just because it's 4 people doesn't mean you have to look into it. There were lots of stray votes. It's ridiculous. The last lynch doesn't look like it pulled any clues at all honestly. It was all just a random lynch. People make mistakes. You're towning right now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*
Not to sure about this tho.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Just watch out for Aiyah's followers. Hyper Wolfey, St. Lucifer, Chibason, and Sajin. These are tho ones who voted Bioness right after Aiyah. As far as iv seen Bioness hasnt stuck out enough to attract votes like that


 

Its Wolfy,not Wolfie,Wolfey,Wolfei ,Good thing Name change is coming 

If you put it that way,we should look back the first four people who voted for the people who has been lynched so far.People who doesnt stuck out much.It doesn't mean they are not mafia either,they might just try to let the town keep towning,which is probaly what we are doing now.So there's alot of ways to look at it.

Now Aiyanah seems acting like mafia,after I read the last posts,but really I don't think Aiyanah is that stupid  to do that and attract attention to himself,he probaly is town with roles that probaly can't die from Kira faction,so he want them to focus on him,and lure them out.So that's another way to look at it.But if he flips mafia,also wouldn't be a suprise,but he look stupid for taking himself out of this  

We count on ourselves pretty much to get things out of people's mouth in day phrases,not much informations so far  I plan to with instinct this time, Since Fear troll me so hard in the end in DBZ


----------



## Firaea (Mar 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> There should be a difference between townies towning and people just making a mistake. It was either you or Amrun, Wormo. I changed my vote to make Amrun the majority solely because he can be a dangerous mafia. On the other hand, it's just 4 votes.
> 
> I read what you said again and it's just absurd. I don't doubt that maybe one of the other 3 could be mafia, but really, just because it's 4 people doesn't mean you have to look into it. There were lots of stray votes. It's ridiculous. The last lynch doesn't look like it pulled any clues at all honestly. It was all just a random lynch. People make mistakes. You're towning right now.



Well, it seems we're fated to cross paths in all LD games. 

I town as much as others were towning when they lynched Amrun. Sure, people make mistakes, but how am I to know if they're mere mistakes, and not a deliberate bandwagon pushed to lynch an innocent?

The reason why it's worth looking into four people is simply because it's much easier to work with a small frame of suspects, than if the entire town towned and lynched Amrun, for example. I don't deny it, people make mistakes, but when people make mistakes, they've to pay for their mistakes - and perhaps that warrants this suspicion. 

Otherwise, it's pretty damn easy for Mafia to start a bandwagon and say, "Ohh I made a mistake~" and get away with it scot-free. This clearly doesn't happen.

Heck, I myself may be making a big mistake - for all I know, all four may be innocent. Nevertheless, I'm just pointing out a possible reference to take note of for town. Accurate or not, I dare not say. 


I'd have rather got lynched myself since I don't deny that my actions past few phases were irregular, and since I have a fodder role anyway. Still, there ain't no use crying over spilled milk, so what we really need to do now is to seek out the Mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Curious about aiyanah now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> Vote Count
> 
> 1. Sajin -> Bioness
> *2. Blaze*
> ...



I believe the bolded haven't even posted in this phase yet, once they do/vote and we have majority. We can move on to the night phase. 

Majority is 12 votes as there is 22 players remaining.


----------



## Fear (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*

Almost forgot. Die ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]

*That was coming...


----------



## Firaea (Mar 10, 2011)

He already hinted at a town role.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm beginning to get suspicious of LB. Her behaviour has been anti-town with her playing to be Misa for a while and voting Amrun.

It doesnt mean she has to be Misa, but I have a hunch about her this time.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

The aiyanah wagon will probably go through. I hope he ends as mafia so our towning streak stops.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess aiy is leaning more towards being mafia. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> Vote Count
> 
> 1. Sajin -> Bioness
> 2. Blaze -> aiyanah
> ...



Updated vote count


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*

I suspected aiyanah from the moment Megalith for lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. Once Buto Renjin checks in, unless there's a vote change and aiyanah loses majority, the phase should end.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Day phase update incoming


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 3 UPDATE 2

*

On her way back home, Sayu was kidnapped by one of Mello's men, Matt. He had reasons to believe that she was Kira's sister and with taking her hostage would bring him out. However she resisted and bit Matt's arm, running away with desperation in tears. She started screaming.

*Sayu*: HELP! Someone... brother!

*Matt*: Looks like I have no choice...

He shot her in the back, dying a few seconds later as the light slowly started fading away, along her life.

- *Sayu Yagami* [*Wormodragon*] has been killed by *Matt* -​


----------



## Fear (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt is goddamn cleaning up.

Oh I so hope aiyanah is Matt.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2011)

I've played with mafia-ayanah quite a lot and I doubt he would rally people to lynch a random townie on day one saying he has his reasons if he was one.

I hope I'm wrong since it looks like he's getting lynched but I don't think he is likely to be mafia at all. Also he seems to have hinted at Soichiro Yagami so even less reason to lynch him.

I also find LB very suspicious and that doesn't even have anything to do with spite, believe it or not.

Also suspicious of Chibason.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, aiya said to vote Bioness and I did so. NOBODY joined and people even began to suspect aiya. 

If Bioness is Mello, like some have said, he should be lynched..

why pick me?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2011)

Your omgus vote on Wormodragon, and you generally are very passive about things and going with the flow and different wagons.

There's also some info I got from the mod which could very well mean nothing but makes me even more suspicious. Can't really elaborate without role revealing.

Also why did you switch your vote to aiyanah then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Since there's now 21 people alive, 11 is the new majority.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 10, 2011)

town is being played
gg mafia


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Your omgus vote on Wormodragon, and you generally are very passive about things and going with the flow and different wagons.
> 
> There's also some info I got from the mod which could very well mean nothing but makes me even more suspicious. Can't really elaborate without role revealing.
> 
> Also why did you switch your vote to aiyanah then?



B/c I'm 50/50 on if he's mafia or not. I don't have the privilege of gaining secret info like you do. 

I'm a townie with potential purpose. Don't draw too much attention me though.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm not mafia
i've spent two nights investigating bioness
both investigations failed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Please point out these posts of mine that exhibited anti-town behaviour. I'd love to read them.

aiyanah's story is seeming more and more credible. It certainly is suspicious if Bioness was protected from an investigation twice in a night; it may also means that he has a role with a 25/50/75% chance of having it successfully investigated, and the odds were against you.

Sayu's dead, so there's only 2 people with the abilities you claimed to have. One infinitely more useful than the other; if you die and turn up that role, it would be extremely detrimental to us, so I'm not going to gamble on this 50/50 chance. It just may come back to bite us in the ass. :/ We need you to prevent us from Towning even harder.

*[Vote lynch change Bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Just a reminder, it may or may not have any bearing on the current situation whatsoever - Protection abilities in this game not only stop kills from going through, but roleblocks, investigations, etc - It grants immunity.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 10, 2011)

Either Aiya's bluffing really good, is Independent, or is Town. 

*[Change Vote: Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll give this Bioness vote a shot.

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> Vote Count
> 
> 1. Sajin -> Bioness
> 2. Blaze -> aiyanah
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Just a reminder, it may or may not have any bearing on the current situation whatsoever - Protection abilities in this game not only stop kills from going through, but roleblocks, investigations, etc - It grants immunity.


they stop investigations too? 
maybe if the doc protected bioness at some stage this might have happened
75% chance of success
2 failed actions
i need info

*[change vote lynch bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah. I never liked how protection abilities only customarily stopped kills from going through, so in every game that I create/operate, protection abilities will grant immunity to all actions. I think it's disproportionate for how effective an offensive role like say, a cop is, compared to a townie doctor role who has to first determine whether or not he's protecting someone from his faction, and then hope and operate under the belief someone is going to attack them.

10-7 aiyanah/Bioness by the way


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Save aiyanah and vote for Bioness. Too suspicious to be saved twice in a row, assuming that it's a very powerful anti-town role: Matt?


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*

Back to the pussy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

9-8 it is.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys I think I will _stick_ to my Ayi vote.


I think it's _very_ likely he might be mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

What happens in case of a tie at the end of the phase, WAD? No one gets lynched, or RNG/coin flip?


----------



## Scar (Mar 10, 2011)

My votes staying on Aiyanah as well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Guys I think I will _stick_ to my Ayi vote.
> 
> 
> I think it's _very_ likely he might be mafia.



Very well Blaze.

*[Change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2011)

Just because aiya couldn't scan bioness doesent mean he is guilty

He could be our friend L, N or anthony lester or really bad things like independent or something like mafia.
Would be a huge gamble trying to lynch him, I'm not sure how to go about this.

I'm going to assume aiyanah is a townie


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm gonna go for Bioness. Vigilante/Cop, please do something about aiyanah

*[change vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> Vote Count
> 
> 1. Sajin -> Bioness -> aiyanah
> 2. Blaze -> aiyanah
> ...



Still waiting on Butthole Rimjob to post.

If he doesn't, phase will end in 90 minutes anyways since it will be 24 hours.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Still waiting on Butthole Rimjob to post.
> 
> If he doesn't, phase will end in 90 minutes anyways since it will be 24 hours.


 
I made it home in time then.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh god damn it 

WAD got banned it looks like.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

WAD...


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

There's still Mio, I'm nice so I don't get banned 

Except in the past, totally different person


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> There's still Mio, I'm nice so I don't get banned
> 
> Except in the past, totally different person



But Mio you're all sweet and shit. pek

I can't see you getting banned.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh fuck, now I gotta start sending the PM's myself again, HATE THAT


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> But Mio you're all sweet and shit. pek
> 
> I can't see you getting banned.


You must never seen an Uchihatard defending the Uchiha then


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

why was wad banned


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> why was wad banned


He was saying how awesome Sasuke is in Konoha TV, mentioned one of his godlike feats in the Manga before they appeared in the Anime, so he got banned for a day for spoilerz.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Irony Sasuke got him banned 24hours


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

LIES

HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HOW AWESOME LORD ZETSU IS


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyway phase ends in a few minutes, write up incoming


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Amrun said:


> LIES
> 
> HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HOW AWESOME LORD ZETSU IS


NO HE WAS NOT HE SAID SASUKE SAMA


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

NO HE WASN'T

SOMEONE SAID WHITE ZETSU DIED AND HE SAID "1 DOWN, 99,000 TO GO"


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Amrun said:


> NO HE WASN'T
> 
> SOMEONE SAID WHITE ZETSU DIED AND HE SAID "1 DOWN, 99,000 TO GO"



you serious?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

Totally serious.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

LONG LIVE LORD ZETSU, ANIMEFAGS SHALL SUFFER A THOUSAND PAINFUL DEATHS FOR THEIR HERESY.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Are the write-ups happening soon?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 3 ENDS*



Many innocent were dying and Soichiro Yagami was doing nothing about it. Instead, he stood by his son Light, who some even suspect to be Kira himself. Tired of this, everyone got up against Soichiro ready to kill him but were stopped by his wife Sachiko, already heartbroken by the death of her daughter, couldn't take the death of her husband. Feeling pity for the poor woman, they tried to listen to what they had to say.

Soichiro gave them the location of Mello.

They quickly headed towards the location. Matt noticed them approaching from afar. He told Mello to get in the van and get away while he buys time. Reluctant, he does as he says.

*Matt*: Everything was going so smoothly... good game I guess.

Matt gets shot repeatedly with no mercy, for all the murders he had committed. With his last breath, he smokes his last cigarette.



- *Mello* was getting lynched by town but *Matt* [*Blaze*] sacrificed himself in his place -

Meanwhile, in a place far away, *Zet**su* is fodderized by *Uchiha Sasuke*.

*NIGHT PHASE 3 STARTS*
Please send in your actions.​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> Meanwhile, in a place far away, *Zet**su* is fodderized by *Uchiha Sasuke*.



Nice writ-

Mio.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

MIO IS A NON-BELIEVER

SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER

SHUUUN


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

zetsu would own sasuke


----------



## Firaea (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm dead.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2011)

In my defense, Matt didn't listen to me , I honestly didn't want to kill you townies


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE 3 ENDS*



Tonight was Aiber's lucky day. He managed to board a chick with his excellente seduction, spending the night with her after getting rejected last time. That brought a smile on his face, considering the last time he was successful he only managed to get laid by L Tailor. However, his luck doesn't stop there. It turns out the girl's name is Misa, the second Kira. Excited by this revelation, he quickly leaves the place.

Misa however, was soon contacted by Light. He instructed her to kill Aiber and also another guy. She takes out the Death Note and does so without any remorse. 



Mello had just finished investigating some guy called Mikami, when suddenly he felt a huge pain in his chest.

*Mello*: Ugh... damn it... they got me..

- *Aiber* [*EnterTheTao*] was killed by the *Mafia* -
- *Mello* [*Bioness*] was killed by *Misa Amane* -

After that, before Light hung up, he told Misa to acquire the Shinigami Eyes from Rem. She said it was just what she was thinking.

- *Misa Amane* has acquired the [Shinigami Eyes] -


 ​


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Meanwhile, Kyousuke makes his first move on one of his targets. After earlier today, he had no doubts who Soichiro was. He picked up his Death Note and with a sadistic smile wrote his name with a hilarious death planned in his mind.

Soichiro was currently destroyed by his daughters death, however a thing made him go on as he has finally found a lead on who could be Kira after many failed attempts. Suddenly, he started bursting out in laugher. So much that he rolled on the floor laughing. 

He died with a smile on his face. 



- *Soichiro Yagami* [*aiyanah*] was killed by *Kyousuke* -​


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

A woman was trying to contact Mello. However, he didn't respond. She left her place and planned to meet him in face, believing that Near had no hope to defeat Kira currently and her only choice is allying herself with Mello.

However... someone suddenly stopped her.

*Lidner*: ...!

She got shot three times in the chest.

*Takeshi*: If you want the job done these days, you gotta do it yourself. Should have known better than messing with my work and killing my own man, bitch.

- *Halle Lidner* [*Chibason*] has been killed by *Takeshi* -

​


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Matsuda got sick of this bullshit. After seeing all his comrades dying one by one while all he did was messing up by protecting both Kira's twice, he wanted to end this once and for all.

He grabbed his gun and stormed Misa's place. She was jsut infront of him. Just as he was about to pull the trigger, he felt death approaching upon him. A Shinigami intervened.

*Misa*: Rem...!

*Rem*: Misa... live on, stay away from Light.

*Matsuda*: Fucking shit...



- *Matsuda* [*Sajin*] tried to kill *Misa* but was killed before he could by *Rem* [*Fear*], resulting in both dying -
*
DAY PHASE 4 BEGINS*
You may now post​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

What in the hell just happened.

 So much shit.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

Rem and Matsuda died?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

And Lidner, and Soichiro, and Aiber, and Mello.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 11, 2011)

DAAAAAAYYYYYYUUUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!

Lol, good game, Mio. Thankies 


btw- Bioness, I tried to let on that I was Lidner so you would pick me and gain 100% ability to kill Light. 

...I guess it didn't work 

I also protected you last night but I guess it was over rided' somehow 

Anyway, good luck Town.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

Well i knew that Trish, just was talking about that night-phase write up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

I was too?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 11, 2011)

aw man 
gg you made wad 
too bad i cant share my last piece of info

good luck town, your gonna need it


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was too?



oh SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!

I only read the last post of mio..totally missed the others


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol fail. 

We need to get cracking, guys. Shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLACKSMOKE]*

Im suspicious of him tbh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

On what grounds?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

The way hes played has just made me suspicious. Call it a hunch.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

On the grounds that he is usually active in the games and that I've seen very few posts from him this game.

Also, we are at 15 people. 4 of which are mafia and 1 of which is Kyouske.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Day phase update incoming


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought I would last at least until today  Well I honestly did not want to cause so much harm to the town, despite me trying to win, an over-ambitious Matt failed to listen to me.

I wish you all the best of luck getting the Mafia.



Chibason said:


> DAAAAAAYYYYYYUUUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!
> 
> Lol, good game, Mio. Thankies
> 
> ...



You can't protect through deathnote kills, also when did you hint at this? I've kinda been in a day the past 2 days so was it before then?

Anyway farwell guys and kill that Mafia!


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 4 UPDATE 1*



Near made his first move. With Mello dead and several other events occuring, he had someone in mind. He sent Rester himself to deal with him.

Mikami had just managed to evade Mello, who prevented him to fulfill Kira-sama's orders earlier. He suddenly was caught off guard by Rester, who easily took him down with his greater fighting skills. He pulled his gun out as Mikami was begging Kira to save him. 

 *Mikami*: BANZAI KIRA-SAMA, BANZAI!

 *Rester*: ........

He shot him straight in the mouth, suffocating with his own blood. 



- Teru Mikami [BlackSmoke] has been killed by Rester -​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Two mafia down in a single phase.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome!

I was right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

By the way, Light-kun can now be lynched since his dad's dead. That pesky pig


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

L
Near
Anthony Rester
Sachiko Yagami
Hirokazu Ukita
Weddy
Namikawa Reiji
Ooi Takeshi
Hitoshi Demegawa

Yagami Light
Misa Amane
Kiyomi Takada

Higuchi Kyouske

13 Players remain.

Town has to kill the remaining three members of Kira Faction
Kira Faction has killed Mello and still needs to defeat L and Near
Kyouske has killed Soichiro Yagami and still needs to defeat Ooi Takeshi, Namikawa Reiji, Hitoshi Demegawa, and Kiyomi Takada


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Kyosuke's got it the hardest.  I feel sorry for the guy. Then again, he got Soichiro, so off with his head.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

If only it weren't this week, then I'd be way more active! 

I have no idea what's going on so *[No Vote]* again!


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like we might still win this


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

It's about time the towning stopped.

On another note (since nobody seems to be purposing a lynch right now), I'll go on a hunch as well.

*[Vote Lynch St.Lucifer]*

I have nothing big to go on other than a guess honestly. If anybody else has any better leads, I'm all ears.


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, I'm scared this might turn into a bandwagon


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd prefer if people actually thought out their vote rather than going "DURR I'M JST GUNNA FOLLOW DA CROWED AND NOT THINK". The town has hope now and I'd rather not see it get wasted because of stupid decisions.


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'd prefer if people actually thought out their vote rather than going "DURR I'M JST GUNNA FOLLOW DA CROWED AND NOT THINK". The town has hope now and I'd rather not see it get wasted because of stupid decisions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Sphyer has been laying (I'd have put "lying", but it looks...odd) a bit too low for my tastes. He doesn't contribute much, nor does he have any good points when he is active.

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

Right, I've been reading through the write ups and I have a few suspects



> Rem: Misa... live on, stay away from Light.


• Noitora's avatar: 

"Lightning lord"
• Tia Harribel has Ulquiorra as their set, Ulquiorra's theme is a bat. Bats are nocturnal

Those are my only two guess for who Misa is. As to Kyosuke...I have my thoughts on who he is.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sphyer has been laying (I'd have put "lying", but it looks...odd) a bit too low for my tastes. He doesn't contribute much, nor does he have any good points when he is active.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Sphyer]*




Maybe you haven't played enough games with me but I always "lie low" (as you call it) out of all the games I play during most 90% if them usually. The only time I take things remotely serious is when I'm interested in something and that's usually for two things. The first is I feel like trolling hard and the second is when I feel like I have a chance at winning. I think I've done enough to show I'm innocent also in this game (believe me *I have*)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

It's better than what we've got so far. Anyone else had any other theories?

Edit: I don't recall you doing anything nearly as useful for you to proclaim your own innocence. What exactly have you contributed?


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

I buy it.

*[VOTE LYNCH TIA HARRIBEL]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Right, I've been reading through the write ups and I have a few suspects
> 
> 
> ? Noitora's avatar:
> ...



I'm not sure about the Tia Harribel clues. She changes her set daily from each Espada so I have doubts Mio would set up a clue like that for her. The Noitora one seems okish but I honestly don't know how long he's had that set for and "lightning" seems a little iffy. It's at least a better vote than my previous one though.

*[Change Vote Lynch Noitora]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Where are the updates? Not in the OP?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Edit: I don't recall you doing anything nearly as useful for you to proclaim your own innocence. What exactly have you contributed?



How about the fact that I'm still alive and nobody has ever went out and said "Oh guys vote for Sphyer! Oh hey guys, Sphyer's really suspicious~!". There's a reason why I wear a Yagami Light set and it isn't for shits and giggles (despite what some may think). It's to draw attention to investigations because while wearing a set for someone doesn't automatically mean I'm that person, at least someone throughout all these phases is going to inspect me somewhere along the way. People have to follow whatever leads they can. There are a shit load of cops also. At the very least, if I was guilty for something, someone would know at this point.

Now the fact that I have yet to be called out for being mafia this whole time while trying to draw attention to myself as Light (with so many cops) should be enough to show that I'm legit. Honestly, I'd say you might be doing the same thing I tried to do as well, LB. That's the only reason I can think of for you still being alive.


----------



## Fear (Mar 11, 2011)

Pft, my fellow mafia will take you all out. I almost feel sorry for you townies. 

Good game.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, don't even get me started with Mello. Even he probably attempted to kill me along the way (thinking I was Light) and failed. There's no way he would ignore me.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit, I was actually useful  

Good luck town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> How about the fact that I'm still alive and nobody has ever went out and said "Oh guys vote for Sphyer! Oh hey guys, Sphyer's really suspicious~!". There's a reason why I wear a Yagami Light set and it isn't for shits and giggles (despite what some may think). It's to draw attention to investigations because while wearing a set for someone doesn't automatically mean I'm that person, at least someone throughout all these phases is going to inspect me somewhere along the way. People have to follow whatever leads they can. There are a shit load of cops also. At the very least, if I was guilty for something, someone would know at this point.
> 
> Now the fact that I have yet to be called out for being mafia this whole time while trying to draw attention to myself as Light (with so many cops) should be enough to show that I'm legit. Honestly, I'd say you might be doing the same thing I tried to do as well, LB. That's the only reason I can think of for you still being alive.



Holy shit.

Clever trolls really do think alike.  That's why I did it, as well as her being my favourite. I knew someone would be bound to investigate me, with such a blatant set that could potentially show my role, and not a single person went after me, or tried to start a bandwagon. I see where you're coming from, so I'll concede to this argument.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> *Clever trolls really do think alike*.  That's why I did it, as well as her being my favourite. I knew someone would be bound to investigate me, with such a blatant set that could potentially show my role, and not a single person went after me, or tried to start a bandwagon. I see where you're coming from, so I'll concede to this argument.




Lol @ bolded. You're a little to early to be calling yourself a clever troll, feeble woman . At the very least, your academy level.

Also, I made LB back down in defeat

Feels good man


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

You'll regret those words in the Avatar game, when you're reduced to my coffee-bitch.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'm not sure about the Tia Harribel clues. She changes her set daily from each Espada so I have doubts Mio would set up a clue like that for her. The Noitora one seems okish but I honestly don't know how long he's had that set for and "lightning" seems a little iffy. It's at least a better vote than my previous one though.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Noitora]*



Seems a bit overthough to really be a clue. I'm a townie, but recently made useless. 

I'm not a mafia. I can also tell you who to keep alive, LB. She is either L, N or townie fodder. Unsure which, but do not lynch her either. She is townie none the less.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch LB be Light and Sphyer be Near


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

If only.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

Actually, she could be a death note user... that actually makes that reveal rather useless.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe she's Higuchi then.

I recall her earlier saying something about how Higuchi has it tough and mocked his efforts or something and said how he must pay for killing Soichiro. It could just be some acting but going after Higuchi means nothing right now IMO.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not trusting that "reveal", Noitora. You took it back way too quickly, and seem to be pretending to have not thought it through in its entirety. Which I don't think you're stupid enough to do.

I've worn a Misa set, with who knows how many cops, and not a single person came forward trying to lynch me. I think it's safe to say, just like Sphyer said, that I'm town.

There's always one cop who goes for the obvious. There are those who don't. My set is obvious. They would've tried to see if I really was Misa, as people accused me of being earlier. The fact that I'm breathing (as in alive still for this game) seems to indicate that I'm not.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Seems a bit overthough to really be a clue. I'm a townie, but recently made useless.



That gives me the impression you were one of those roles that could pull of an action only once (if I'm understanding this correctly and according to what you're saying).


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't take it back. I notice it also doesn't work on death note users, and I asked, and seemnigly it didn't work on someone whom has an ability.

So it means, LB is 
L
N
or a death note user.

And not a fodder.

And just because someone misreads, doesn't mean they are stupid. It simply means they misread or misunderstood. My role is over and useless now, if you lynch me its fine, and you'll see that my reveal is on good authority.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd guess she's Higuchi if what you're saying is true. He's not really a threat right now and would do more good for the town atm IMO. That could explain why she's been fine for so long.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

I said I don't believe you're stupid enough to make such a mistake. Thus, I have faith in your intelligence.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

Even I, Noitora, slip up from time to time after just waking up for a good long nap and still making myself epic cups of tea.

I don't mind if you lynch me, we have enough townies to still win with one less town this day phase, and it'll simply confirm my reveal after you see my role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'd guess she's Higuchi if what you're saying is true. He's not really a threat right now and would do more good for the town atm IMO. That could explain why she's been fine for so long.



I'll admit it's a possibility. But I'm denying it as of now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Day One Update One

 "Aizawa's Mistake"

Day One End

 "Compromised"

Night One End (Update 1)

 "Matt and Watari's Reunion"

Night One End (Update 2)

 "L?"

Night One End (Update 3)

 "Hitman Return?"


Day Two Update One

 "That Juicy..."

Day Two Update Two

 "Clash of the Killers"

Day Two End

 "A deadly slip-up"

Night Two End (Update 1)

 "Heartbreak Syndrome"

Night Two End (Update 2)

 "Go play in traffic"


Day Three Update One

 "...Red apple!"

Day Three Update Two

 "Family Matters"

Day Three End

 "Buying time, price is death"


Night Three End (Update 1)

 "Killing for Kira"

Night Three End (Update 2)

 "Hail to the Chief"

Night Three End (Update 3)

 "That's for that night"

Night Three End (Update 4)

 "Matsuda's Maneuver"


Day Four Update One

 "Near is not far from the truth"



This is for Mio's update list in the OP


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot, WAD.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Mio said:


> Gevanni has entered a room. It was the room of whom he suspects to be Kira. He sees some strange book on a bed, "Death Note" was written on it. As soon as he grabbed it, a Shinigami appeared before him. He trembled in *fear.* It was Rem. Taking the Death Note from his hands, Rem slowly writes his name as Gevanni is paralyzed in *fear*. He then suddenly gets up, goes outside, and gets in the middle on the road, getting ran over by a car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....In hindsight, I feel like the world's biggest dumbass. 

Can anyone draw clues as to Misa's identity from this write-up? Or any others? How about Light, or Takada's?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Going to withdraw my vote on Noitora for now. 

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2011)

Did I just die am I dead?

thanks for the game...gotta retire from mafia seems i keep dieing for the dumbest reasons peace


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm trying to look things over. Also, keep in mind that Buto Renjin hasn't posted at all to my knowledge.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

The people who voted for BS before his death should be townies. I also think LB and Noi are townies, based on what Noi said. (Could be a lie, though)

This narrows down our list. I'll read the write ups for some clues.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Not going to vote Buto, as he'll be mod-killed.

*[Vote lynch Tia Halibel]* it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

> 1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel
> 2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch
> 3. Buto Renjin
> 4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch
> ...



*Tia Halibel*: 2 Votes
*No Lynch*: 2 Votes
*BlackSmoke(invalid)*: 1 vote

Majority is 7 votes. Of course phase won't be ended till all players have checked in/voted or 24 hours has been reached.

Buto Renjin will be modkilled if he does not post in this day phase.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

4. LegendaryBeauty
5. Sphyer
10. Butō Renjin
13. Tia Halibel
21. SageMaster
22. R o f l c o p t e r
23. St. Lucifer
24. Mangekyou SharingAL
25. Kakashi Hatake
26. Cadrien
27. Noitora
29. Hyper_Wolfy
30. CloudKicker

This is the list of the remaining players. I crossed out the people I think should be townies.

Kakashi Hatake, Buto Renjin and Tia Harrible have barely posted. Cloudkicker seemed determined to lynch aiyanah, too. These are my suspects for the moment.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tia Halibel]*

because I'm taking a leap of faith and saying LB is townie, and a good role at that, I'll go with her vote.


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> 4. LegendaryBeauty
> 5. Sphyer
> 10. Butō Renjin
> 13. Tia Halibel
> ...



I'm afraid you should cross me out too.

Kakashi Hatake is probably mafia. He is quiet when he is. I was mafia with him once.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure about Tia but I'll vote for her if we're set on it. Also, Roflcopter actually seems to be suspicious somewhat in my eyes also. It say sound hypocritical coming from me but I don't see him really putting input at all despite seeing him lurk this topic earlier. I'm not sure what to think about him. Kakashi could be also.

For now...

*[Vote Lynch Tia Harribel]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I'm afraid you should cross me out too.
> 
> Kakashi Hatake is probably mafia. He is quiet when he is. I was mafia with him once.



I kinda feel Kakashi Hatake is mafia too.

Should we change this phase's wagon to him?

If we end up lynching Tia Harribel, L should investigate Kakashi Hatake.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*

I'm only fairly certain on one person that if I live till the next day phase will be clear (hopefully). I have one shot at this and I'm placing it all on it tonight.

EDIT: Perhaps we should do things in reverse? Vote KH and investigate Tia?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind switching to KH. Both of them are basically on the same level of suspicion for me. Either one will do so long as we have the votes for it.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to change to KH I think. Also Takeshi, stop killing townies! 

Save it for people who you are certain on! I don't think you've killed a single mafia yet!

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hitake]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'll go with Kakashi Hatake. Tia seems like a clueless townie to me. Of course, I could be wrong, but I'll go with my gut.

*[vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Sage

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Crunch time ,we are getting closer to who the remaining mafias.
I am going to look back,and trying to narrow down a lists of people who we can trust and cant trust. Before I vote.Also Sage I am not happy been on that list. Just to let you know.But I don't trusts what most people says at the moment,I hope your not one of them,but I am assume your not.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Right, I've been reading through the write ups and I have a few suspects
> 
> 
> ? Noitora's avatar:
> ...



Like Sphyer said I've been changing my set every day to a different Espada, tomorrow will be Nel.



SageMaster said:


> 4. LegendaryBeauty
> 5. Sphyer
> 10. Butō Renjin
> 13. Tia Halibel
> ...



Like I stated earlier, I've barley posted because RL has been a pain in the ass for me this entire week, and I've barley had any free time to myself. Hell, just yesterday I was at a school from 5:30 in the morning till 11:00 at night, and after that I was tired.



Noitora said:


> *[Vote lynch Tia Halibel]*
> 
> because I'm taking a leap of faith and saying LB is townie, and a good role at that, I'll go with her vote.





Sphyer said:


> I'm not sure about Tia but I'll vote for her if we're set on it. Also, Roflcopter actually seems to be suspicious somewhat in my eyes also. It say sound hypocritical coming from me but I don't see him really putting input at all despite seeing him lurk this topic earlier. I'm not sure what to think about him. Kakashi could be also.
> 
> For now...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Tia Harribel]*



I really don't know why I'm being lynched but I'm actually far to busy to really "participate" in this game right now, so I wouldn't be bother by it in the least, but don't be angry when you kill someone you didn't mean to kill.



SageMaster said:


> Yeah, I'll go with Kakashi Hatake. *Tia seems like a clueless townie to me.* Of course, I could be wrong, but I'll go with my gut.
> 
> *[vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*



Pretty much this, I've been way to busy to see what's even going on.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

It's possible SageMaster is a cohort of hers.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

4. LegendaryBeauty Your sounds important L Near or Misa Light
5. Sphyer I don't know about you,but I wouldnt be surpised you turn out mafia
10. Butō Renjin getting Mod killed? 
 13. Tia Halibel Shes votes no lynch,shes like cluess or acting cluless
 21. SageMaster Town,I hope,but I am too trusting in  instincts sometimes
22. R o f l c o p t e r Doesnt say much, could flip either way.
23. St. Lucifer seems to know Mello's role,but I did vote him aswell,beause of what Aiyanah said.So Can't go against you.town?
24. Mangekyou SharingAL  I think I can guess,
25. Kakashi Hatake he doesnt say much. Flips either way
26. Cadrien Town had to be.
27. Noitora Town,But not sure
30. CloudKicker Town I think, he said something ' If you take me down,your coming with me to Aiyanah?

Hyper Wolfy 'Your beautiful,your smart,Your wonderful,Your the best' :33

My best deduction yet on hyper wolfy :Zaru


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

As I stated I am clueless about what's going on.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Lynch mafia get.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

Qua?        .


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Tia if you dont have a clue get a clue.
round up your own suspects,and give us something.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 4. LegendaryBeauty Your sounds important L Near or Misa Light
> 5. Sphyer I don't know about you,but I wouldnt be surpised you turn out mafia
> 10. Butō Renjin getting Mod killed?
> 13. Tia Halibel Shes votes no lynch,shes like cluess or acting cluless
> ...



Elaborate on the bolded.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Tia if you dont have a clue get a clue.
> round up your own suspects,and give us something.



Why do you think I'm here now? I'm trying to do that now, but give me some time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

> 1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel
> 2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> **3. Buto Renjin**
> 4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch
> ...



*Kakashi Hatake*: 3 Votes
*Tia Halibel*: 3 Votes

Bolded need to post/vote.

*BUTO RENJIN*:



Your time is dangerously close to being up.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't we just modkill him already?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

In b4 he's L.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm tempted to change my vote to Kakashi so I won't get lynched, but then obviously people will lynch me back for that, so I'm still undecided on what to do.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'm tempted to change my vote to Kakashi so I won't get lynched, but then obviously people will lynch me back for that, so I'm still undecided on what to do.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, I know I'm Bi.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

You're missing the point. Just do it!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Fine: *[Change Lynch Vote Kakashi Hatake]* and I'll keep it like this till further notice.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG TIA HARRIBEL IS MAFIA OMGO MOGMOMGOMGO MOMGOMOGM SPAZZZ HOLY SHIT SHIT SHIT OMFG

OMG7921341y9783y2


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Why is Legendary? Remember I'm not to fond with the suspicions so I really have no idea who people think is who. I just voted for Kakashi so I wouldn't be lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Your first question makes zero sense.

In b4 language barrier.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn, LB getting snarky with every female mafia player known to existence in the last 24 hours


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

You have to establish who the head bitch in charge is. 

Amrun thought it was her, but I've got her number. See how the lynches swayed from ovewhelming majority to mine being second with half the leading votes?

She'll regret that, dearly. And no, not because I'm mafia.

But because I'm a vengeful bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Uchiha way pek


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

That's not the Uchiha way. They imitated the LB way, because they recognize, for once, something truly beautiful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gjW9RmkpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright alright LB, if you're gonna continue to flirt with me, do so in the Mafia FC


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Sent nudes in a neg.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, I meant is Legendary a Mafia. Also sorry about my grammar right now, I'm in a rush and am currently doing stuff as I post, so I can't really focus on things like that right now.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

Nudes that aren't hers I'm betting


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

No, I'm not a mafia member. If I were, as blatant as it is, I'd've been dead loooong ago.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*

I hope you guys think about your lynch on me for a second.  

If I get lynched I promise all of you townie's are going to regret it.

Seriously L investigate my role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Mafia threat.

Obvious slip up is obvious.  Am I doing it right, Amrun?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2011)

@Kakashi: What would be your reasoning for lynching me? Besides the fact that I'm lynching you?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 11, 2011)

Of what Blaze?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Besides the fact I have been inactive. Although I have been keeping track of this game from day phase 1.  

*[Change Vote Lynch LB]*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Day 1 Votes*​2. Sajin -> Bioness -> BlackSmoke -> Megalith
3. Blaze -> Cubey -> Megalith -> No Lynch
4. LegendaryBeauty -> Noitora -> Megalith -> No Lynch
5. Sphyer -> Megalith
6. BlackSmoke -> Sphyer -> Megalith -> WhatADrag
7. aiyanah -> R o f l c o p t e r -> Megalith
8. Fear -> James
10. Butō Renjin -> Megalith -> No Lynch
13. Tia Halibel -> Cubey
15. Bioness -> Blaze -> Cubey -> Megalith -> St. Lucifer
18. Chibason -> Megalith
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> Cubey -> Sphyer -> LegendaryBeauty
22. R o f l c o p t e r -> aiyanah
23. St. Lucifer -> Megalith
24. Mangekyou SharingAL -> Cubey
25. Kakashi Hatake -> Cubey
26. Cadrien -> Wez ★ -> Megalith -> No Lynch
27. Noitora -> BlackSmoke
29. Hyper_Wolfy -> LegendaryBeauty
30. CloudKicker -> Cubey

*Alive Players who voted for the town in Day Phase 1.* 
Sajin
Blaze
LB
Sypher
BS
Buto Renjin
Bioness
Chibason
ST.Lucifer
Cadrien​
*I only counted the players who voted for Megalith. Since this is day phase 1, towns are likely to vote for anyone.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Day Phase 2 Votes*​2. Sajin -> LegendaryBeauty
3. Blaze -> Kakashi Hatake
4. LegendaryBeauty -> EnterTheTao -> VastoLorDae/Didi -> Amrun
5. Sphyer -> VastoLorDae/Didi -> No Lynch
6. BlackSmoke -> Wormodragon
7. aiyanah -> CloudKicker
8. Fear
10. Butō Renjin
13. Tia Halibel
15. Bioness -> No Lynch
18. Chibason -> Wormodragon
20. EnterTheTao
21. SageMaster -> aiyanah
22. R o f l c o p t e r
23. St. Lucifer -> Wormodragon -> Amrun
24. Mangekyou SharingAL
25. Kakashi Hatake -> Chibason
26. Cadrien -> Amrun
27. Noitora
29. Hyper_Wolfy -> VastoLorDae/Didi
30. CloudKicker

*Alive Players who voted for the town in Day Phase 2.*
Blaze
LB
Sypher
BS
Chibason
ST. Lucifer
Cadrien
Hyper_Wolfy​
*Here I counted all the players who voted for town.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Day 3 Votes*​1. Sajin -> Bioness
2. Blaze -> aiyanah 
3. LegendaryBeauty -> aiyanah -> [Bioness]
4. Sphyer
5. BlackSmoke -> Wormodragon
7. Fear -> aiyanah 
9. Butō Renjin
10. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch
11. Bioness -> aiyanah 
12. Chibason -> Bioness -> aiyanah 
13. EnterTheTao -> aiyanah 
14. SageMaster -> LB
15. R o f l c o p t e r -> aiyanah 
16. St. Lucifer -> Bioness -> aiyanah
17. Mangekyou SharingAL -> aiyanah 
18. Kakashi Hatake
19. Cadrien -> Chibason -> aiyanah -> Bioness
20. Noitora -> aiyanah 
21. Hyper_Wolfy -> Bioness
22. CloudKicker -> aiyanah 

*Alive Players who voted for the town in Day Phase 3.*
Blaze
LB
BS
Fear
Bioness
Chibason
EnterTheTao
ROFL
MSAL
Cadrien
Noitora
CloudKicker
St.Lucifer​


------------------------------------------
*Players who Voted for town in Day Phase 1 and 2.*

*Blaze
LegendaryBeauty
Chibason*
Sypher
*St.Lucifer
Cadrien
BlackSmoke*

---------------------------------------------
*Players who Voted for town in Day Phase 1, 2 and 3.*

*Blaze - Turned out to be mafia.
LegendaryBeauty
Chibason - Turned out to be town.
St. Lucifer
Cadrien
BlackSmoke - Turned out to be Mafia.*

*^These players are definitely mafia's. Lynch all of them which are currently alive instead of towning. Start with LB!!!*

*LB Voting History from Day Phase 1*

*LegendaryBeauty* -> Noitora -> Megalith -> EnterTheTao -> VastoLorDae/Didi -> Amrun -> aiyanah

Every player *LegendaryBeauty* voted for were townies. (Not sure of Noitora or EnterTheTao role! They are most likely townies. She voted for Bioness who was independant mafia. )

I might get killed night phase, so do whatever you townies think is the best.  
I hope you guys make the right decision. ​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

So wait, instead of targeting each other who else are mafia suspects?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LB is number 1 mafia suspect. 

Out of the list I provided, 2 of them turned out mafia and one of them turned out townie. The likely for LB turning out mafia is very high. So lynch her.

I'm going to get killed by the mafia anyways.  Don't waste your lynch on me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Because I'm supposed to have extensive knowledge of who is and isn't mafia.  You're totally right, I should've just lynched the mafia I knew.

_Too bad I didn't know any._ I believe that a "Derp" is in order. 

Oh look. This supposed analysis comes the moment I say he has a mafia slip. Coincidence? Until then, he was all fine voting someone else.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not going to bother replying back to LB. I suggest everyone else  ignore her, or get fooled.  

Don't let her fool you guys.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

So you pull an elaborate stunt, but don't even bother defending it?

 Credibility lost. Assuming there was any left over after this obvious spite vote.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

It wasn't a spite vote LB. I'm just playing the game.  

Town just need to look at the post I provided and decide themselve. I just suggested that they ignore LB or get fooled by her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

No. What you're doing is 100% spite, because the moment I bring up a point against you, you suddenly have this conviction I'm mafia. Furthermore, you're encouraging town to ignore me and not hear me should I have anything to say (which I don't; nothing to hide, nothing to prove) and go through with a lynch anyways. Any fair person would let the other side speak their turn. And by fair person, I mean townie.

You're essentially just wanting to get a lynch to go through before you yourself die.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I'll keep my vote right here. And if you do turn up town KH, which I doubt, I'll gladly vote LB.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, not buying it and the fact that you're ignoring the fact that she's survived this long with multitude of cops saying nothing just makes me feel like lynching you is more justified Kakashi.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*

Sphyer you should get on this


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No. What you're doing is 100% spite, because the moment I bring up a point against you, you suddenly have this conviction I'm mafia. Furthermore, you're encouraging town to ignore me and not hear me should I have anything to say (which I don't; nothing to hide, nothing to prove) and go through with a lynch anyways. Any fair person would let the other side speak their turn. And by fair person, I mean townie.
> 
> You're essentially just wanting to get a lynch to go through before you yourself die.



 

Your not very smart are you. I brought it up because I had the most votes against me.  

I don't spite vote, if you think I do then put me on ignore list. I hate people who take things to seriously. This is a game, I seen you turn a bandwagon around and fool people in mafia games that is why I asked people to ignore you. It really is just that simple.

It has nothing to do with spite.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Your not very smart are you. *I brought it up because I had the most votes against me.  *
> 
> I don't spite vote, if you think I do then put me on ignore list. I hate people who take things to seriously. This is a game, I seen you turn a bandwagon around and fool people in mafia games that is why I asked people to ignore you. It really is just that simple.



Oh, so you randomly target someone who hasn't even voted for you yet to bandwagon? Trying to make yourself seem innocent by going for a random person? 

Ignoring people is not the answer. They need to hear both sides and formulate their own opinions -- what you're doing is encouraging towning, in the stupidity sense. "OH HEY LISTEN TO ME I'M THE GOOD GUY JUST FOLLOW MY ORDERS IGNORE THE OTHER PERSON LISTEN TO ME SEE WHAT HAPPENS TROLOLOL" is what you're advocating.

Excuse me if I don't buy it.

*[Vote lynch change Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh, so you randomly target someone who hasn't even voted for you yet to bandwagon? Trying to make yourself seem innocent by going for a random person?
> 
> Ignoring people is not the answer. They need to hear both sides and formulate their own opinions -- what you're doing is encouraging towning, in the stupidity sense. "OH HEY LISTEN TO ME I'M THE GOOD GUY JUST FOLLOW MY ORDERS IGNORE THE OTHER PERSON LISTEN TO ME SEE WHAT HAPPENS TROLOLOL" is what you're advocating.
> 
> ...



It wasn't random.  

I voted for you because I found you most suspicious out of these three players.  

LegendaryBeauty
St. Lucifer
Cadrien

^Based on the voting history you three are mafia's. I found you most suspicious that is why I voted for you. 

So it wasn't spite or a random vote.  
Seriously, I can't make it anymore simplier than that. I know you never voted for me, I'm only voting for you because I think your mafia, I'm playing the game. This isn't a spite nor a random vote which you think it is...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Your spite neg says otherwise.  Bye-bye, mafia-kun.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

I negged you because you think its a spite vote.  

Like I said, I hate people who take games to seriously.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Says the one who negged over it.

 The irony.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol @ negging someone in a debate in a mafia game.

Also, you know the same case can be said about you Kakashi.

Every vote you made was before LB was all against townies as well. You are barley active and then show up saying "Oh yeah, I'm inactive but I was watching things from the shadows " when your ass was on the line. Not only does it make you look useless but the argument you have is extremely poor and I already don't trust you. My lynch remains the same. You're just looking like a hypocrite (and negging her implies to me that you're angry because she's making more sense than you)


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Now I lost you.  

At the end of the game, Town will discover I'm right.  

I wouldn't be surprised if Sypher and LB in the same mafia faction.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

The fact that you're saying that proves you aren't even paying good attention.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lol @ negging someone in a debate in a mafia game.
> 
> Also, you know the same case can be said about you Kakashi.
> 
> Every vote you made was before LB was all against townies as well. You are barley active and then show up saying "Oh yeah, I'm inactive but I was watching things from the shadows " when your ass was on the line. Not only does it make you look useless but the argument you have is extremely poor and I already don't trust you. My lynch remains the same. You're just looking like a hypocrite (and negging her implies to me that you're angry because she's making more sense than you)



How do you know Cubey is townie?  

I voted for him.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> How do you know Cubey is townie?
> 
> I voted for him.



Aside from the fact that Cubey is *dead* and we already know he's a townie, that's about it.

Goes to show how much you paid attention.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there any more reason to lynch Kakashi Hatake?

He's supposedly super attentive to my posting/voting history, but unknowledgeable in everything else?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Vote Count

1. Mangekyou SharingAL (TOWN): Blacksmoke (MAFIA) -> 
2. Cadrien: I didn't vote for Blacksmoke. Maybe for a good reason. Maybe because I simply forgot to add it on. Either way, I furthered the case against him -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hitake
3. Tia Halibel: No Lynch -> Kakashi Hitake
4. Sphyer: St. Lucifer -> Noitora -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hitake
5. Legendary Beauty: Sphyer -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hitake
6. St. Lucifer: Tia Halibel
7. Noitora: Tia Halibel
8. Sagemaster: Kakashi Hitake
9. Kakashi Hitake: Tia Halibel -> Legendary Beauty

We have 14 people. 3/13 of them are mafia. 1/13 of them is Kyosuke. 

Now I'm wondering. If Kakashi does flip town...hmmm...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mind you, I was perfectly fine not voting him until he started trying to get me lynched with ridiculous reasoning. Half-assed reasoning at that, which was also hypocritical. If he flips townie, sorry to say, but it's no big loss, especially if he's going to lurk and only defend himself when brought up.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

If he's trying to look town then he's doing a terrible job at it. At least Tia Harribel has some reason to look convincing while accepting she's clueless in general. Then we have Kakashi who posted like 4 times before this phase throughout the whole game and randomly shows up when he neck is on the line to give some poor reason why we shouldn't lynch him and he starts negging people and posting hypocritical posts while clearly embarrassing himself and his credibility with his lack of knowledge. I'm getting the most mafia vibe from him right now and if I'm wrong then blame is terrible playing tactics. I recall him playing a similar way in that last game with WAD also when he was Kizaru. Basically laying low the whole time and only showing up rarely for important things. I say this is the best choice for now.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> If he's trying to look town then he's doing a terrible job at it. *At least Tia Harribel has some reason to look convincing while accepting she's clueless in general.* Then we have Kakashi who posted like 4 times before this phase throughout the whole game and randomly shows up when he neck is on the line to give some poor reason why we shouldn't lynch him and he starts negging people and posting hypocritical posts while clearly embarrassing himself and his credibility with his lack of knowledge. I'm getting the most mafia vibe from him right now and if I'm wrong then blame is terrible playing tactics. I recall him playing a similar way in that last game with WAD also when he was Kizaru. Basically laying low the whole time and only showing up rarely for important things. I say this is the best choice for now.



Do keep in mind I'm re-reading this whole thread and have already started to move.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah holy shit, sorry everyone. I know i became an inactifag, i shouldn't have signed up for so many games. I didn't know i was gonna be that busy this week. Weekend though is free and clear so i should get back to it.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Ah holy shit, sorry everyone. I know i became an inactifag, i shouldn't have signed up for so many games. I didn't know i was gonna be that busy this week. Weekend though is free and clear so i should get back to it.



That's exactly how I feel, well except for the weekend part, I'm busy tomorrow from 1:30 to 11:30, but that doesn't really concern this matter.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Buto and Tia are both inactive players 

COINCIDENCE  ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course not, I'm Light


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Buto and Tia are both inactive players
> 
> COINCIDENCE  ?



Of course. 

Anyways I've been sending in my votes and I've sent in an action, so I wouldn't call myself a inactive player, just a lurking player.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

What's the current vote count anyway?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Besides the fact I have been inactive. Although I have been keeping track of this game from day phase 1.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch LB]*
> 
> ...



This actually was a point i was going to make, but we shall see how things go here ofc. Lets see who slips up first, mafia or town 
*
[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH KAKASHI HATAKE]*

Its quite simple, and ill tell my thoughts. If LB follows the same pattern she has been doing all game, then we can nail her as mafia next round. If you're guilty, then we can clear LB's name. At least for now.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

Right when I had come back from failure and nailed that bitch (pun intended ) I died. Sorry town. Don't think there's any revivers in this game, so I hope you can solve the puzzle on your own.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

It all will come down to this.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks obvious why should we lynch KH.

Should he flip town, we'll simply use his list to find more scum.

L step your game up and find some mafias. There are only few left.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

Well if you guys really don't trust me then just have L (whoever he is) role check me, I'm all fine with it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

In my last two posts I hinted at my role. You're so silly to think I'm mafia, Kakashi Hatake.

*[VOTE LYNCH KAKASHI HATAKE]*

Sorry OP mafia bro, but you're going down.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly, no one can hide from L at this point. If anyone has suspicion, L can investigate me as well. I don't mind as long as it clears my name despite my inactivity.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Honestly, no one can hide from L at this point. If anyone has suspicion, L can investigate me as well. I don't mind as long as it clears my name despite my inactivity.



Strangely again, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KAKASHI HATAKE]*.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Feel free to investigate me as well L. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

guys L should investigate suspicious fellows, not likely townies


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> guys L should investigate suspicious fellows, not likely townies



But people (apparently) think I'm a mafia. I mainly just want to get my name cleared, I mean, L doesn't have to do it, but if people keep thinking I am then L go right ahead and check me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> guys L should investigate suspicious fellows, not likely townies


Tia (again) more or less stated what i think of it. I know some probably suspect me. So i'm just saying, if L wishes to, i'm game.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Day phase update incoming


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Well guys, don't have time to do it all nice and dandy. My computer also went out like a bitch yesterday and I'm currently on my old even more shitty one, who crashed a few minutes ago 

Anyway, update is *Higuchi Kyouske* has gained the *Shinigami Eyes*.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

oh i thought the update was the end of the phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

*Attention to all players*

From now on, please send in all your actions to me as Mio's laptop took a shit and she is not guaranteed internet activity with her current computer.

I'll remind everyone again at the end of the phase and send out PMs so that people can redirect everything to me.

Thank you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> 1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 3. Buto Renjin
> 4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch -> Kakashi Hatake
> ...



*Kakashi Hatake:*8 Votes
*Tia Halibel:*1 Vote
*LegendaryBeauty*: 1 Vote


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

LB is a good role, I can garuntee it. But that role is either L, N or a Death Note user. Could be one of our greatest weapons or worst nightmates.

Kakashi actually did a good analysis, however it is common in mafia games for townies to vote for other townies the whole way through, thats the whole plot of the mafia group, to make that happen. Also notice there are two more players whom have done the same thing.

We should have a townie killer target one of those in the list but I don't see the vote going off course now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Phase will end in six hours or when all players have casted their votes~


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

*[lynch Kakashi]*

better be right decision


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

This is so funny, when this game ends I will have to rep LB for fooling you guys from day phase 1.  

I'm not going to bother replying to Sypher and LB as they are trying their best to save each other.

LB and Sypher are in the same mafia faction. LB is Misa and Sypher is Light.  

Everyone who got DN use it on them, you guys will not be disapointed.  

But you guys won't believe me as usual.  

Lynch LB and you will see I'm right. I promise you guys won't be disappointed. You can lynch me right after if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This is so funny, when this game ends I will have to rep LB for fooling you guys from day phase 1.
> 
> LB and Sypher are in the same mafia faction. LB is Misa and Sypher is Light.
> 
> ...



Maybe if you actually read the topic, you would understand that's already unlikely. What's you're excuse for us being alive this whole time with so many cops? You've never been able to give me a logical reason as to why we suddenly must be mafia. The only thing that points us to those characters is our set and that's already been explained to ensure our trust. Frankly, all you've done is made a generally flawed analysis (town voting for town when you do the same thing), come up with bad counter arguments while negging (in what I perceive as an act of frustration) and the more I see you post the more I'm starting to think you're Misa or someone else in the Kira faction (for my own specific reason) and are trying to make good of your life while you can. Not to mention you never bothered to contribute or post really until now.

You're either a desperate mafia or a terrible townie. You may even be Higuchi. All I know is there isn't a single person this phase that I can think off that needs to be lynched more than you right now after the show you put on and I can't trust you after all that.

LB appears to be an important role but I think she could be Higuchi. Either way, I trust her alot more than you.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not asking you to trust me Sypher. I *KNOW* you and LB are mafia. 

I just hope L does the right thing in the coming phase. When LB gets killed as Misa your dead Sypher. 

Also you don't even know anything so I suggest you stop commenting on the neg business. I negged LB because she thought it was a spite vote. This happened in the last mafia game I played with her.  Me and LB don't get along from Konoha Library to Konoha Battledome where we have way different views on Tsunade beating Minato and stuff like that. And she negged me hundreds of times in mafia games and in KL/BD. I don't bring it up like she does because I simply don't care. If you want proof ask a mod.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I'm not asking you to trust me Sypher. I *KNOW* you and LB are mafia.
> 
> I just hope L does the right thing in the coming phase. When LB gets killed as Misa your dead Sypher.
> 
> Also you don't even know anything so I suggest you stop commenting on the neg business. I negged LB because she thought it was a spite vote. This happened in the last mafia game I played with her.  Me and LB don't get along from Konoha Library to Konoha Battledome where we have way different views on Tsunade beating Minato and stuff like that. And she negged me hundreds of times in mafia games and in KL/BD. I don't bring it up like she does because I simply don't care. If you want proof ask a mod.



The funny thing about what you're saying is that you keep speaking with certainty on about how you know mine and LB's roles but you decide to keep your mouth shut only until your about to get lynched and then start spouting all this stuff. It seems more like you'd rather just kill us off no matter what for whatever reason you have (maybe out of spite for us opposing you).

As for the neg business, it still sounds stupid to me (plus it just sounds like childish revenge negging but whatever). I'm not a big fan of people negging others in mafia games because of a dispute in discussion (hence why I negged you soon after because of it). Regardless, you may just want payback against me also even if you die in the end and you certainly have explained a history where you feel like dealing payback for those who attack you when I go by your story.

Like I said, you're either a desperate mafia or a terrible (and probably spiteful) townie. There's no reason for you to sound trustworthy in my eyes. I'd hope the townies don't town and see that as well.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The funny thing about what you're saying is that you keep speaking with certainty on about how you know mine and LB's roles but you decide to keep your mouth shut only until your about to get lynched and then start spouting all this stuff. It seems more like you'd rather just kill us off no matter what for whatever reason you have (maybe out of spite for us opposing you).
> 
> As for the neg business, it still sounds stupid to me (plus it just sounds like childish revenge negging but whatever). I'm not a big fan of people negging others in mafia games because of a dispute in discussion (hence why I negged you soon after because of it). Regardless, you may just want payback against me also even if you die in the end and you certainly have explained a history where you feel like dealing payback for those who attack you when I go by your story.
> 
> Like I said, you're either a desperate mafia or a terrible (and probably spiteful) townie. There's no reason for you to sound trustworthy in my eyes. I'd hope the townies don't town and see that as well.



Don't right to long posts, because I can't be bothered to reply back. 

Firstly I don't even know you, I only remember you from the recent WAD game. So I don't know where the payback came from. Also I never post that much in all of the mafia games I've been into. I only post when I have the time to, like I did in MSAL and the first mafia game I played. 

Again your talking about the neg when you don't know anything about it. LB negs me all the time, in mafia and in KL/BD. I neg her sometimes in KL/BD, this is actually the first time I negged her in mafia game. I negged her because she thinks everytime I vote for her its spiteful. I didn't neg her because she negs me. Thats stupid. You can ask a mod for proof since you seem to be very interested in this negging business which has nothing to do with you. If you don't, then please mind your own business like everyone else. 

Secondly, when I get killed you will know why I didn't reveal your or LB role. Since I'm going to get lynched this phase I decided to reveal both of your role because I don't want mafia to win.  

It really is that simple.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I know i don't trust LB, for my own reasons. Somehow i don't feel like lynching Kakashi is right, of course if he flips mafia i'm gonna look very foolish for defending him, if he flips town i'm casting in my vote with a few mafia desperate to survive and increasing what should already be volumes of suspicion on me.

For that i do what i believe is necessary.

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Can any night actions effect Light and Misa, if we have any townies, use it on LB and Sypher, and we'll simply find out.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Even if you are Kyosuke, KH, you would need to fall eventually.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Don't right to long posts, because I can't be bothered to reply back.
> 
> Firstly I don't even know you, I only remember you from the recent WAD game. So I don't know where the payback came from. Also I never post that much in all of the mafia games I've been into. I only post when I have the time to, like I did in MSAL and the first mafia game I played.
> 
> ...



You think my posts are long? Oh, you have no idea when I really write long posts  . I only write as much to explain things very clearly. It's so people don't miss important details.

I was talking about my negging you in this topic in terms of your spite against me. I don't doubt you and her have your inane disputes over nonsense but when I see your actions in this topic and then see you swing the blame on me after admitting you only negged her here because of spite because you go at it back and forth (despite this being the first mafia you did it in by your own admission), I find it hard to see why you can be trusted. You basically admitted to negging her here out of spite and then I who negged you also for doing something immature suddenly get thrown into the mix of being mafia also while your reasoning isn't making much sense. 

We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This is so funny, when this game ends I will have to rep LB for fooling you guys from day phase 1.
> 
> I'm not going to bother replying to Sypher and LB as they are trying their best to save each other.
> 
> ...



You just keep losing more and more credibility.

Aside from Takada and Mikami (who are on their team) and Higuchi (independent), Misa and Light are the only ones with a Death Note. Yet you want everyone with a Death Note to kill us, despite saying that we are Misa and Light? 

This is your second slip that I care to point out. Your first was not knowing Cubey was dead, and assuming he wasn't a townie. You're making the picture look worse for yourself, to be honest. If you're going to spit out accusations, at least be consistent about it.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Can any night actions effect Light and Misa, if we have any townies, use it on LB and Sypher, and we'll simply find out.



I'm fine with this. I'm pretty sure if L investigates someone, he learns their identity no matter what.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> You think my posts are long? Oh, you have no idea when I really write long posts  . I only write as much to explain things very clearly. It's so people don't miss important details.
> 
> I was talking about my negging you in this topic in terms of your spite against me. I don't doubt you and her have your inane disputes over nonsense but when I see your actions in this topic and then see you swing the blame on me after admitting you only negged her here because of spite because you go at it back and forth (despite this being the first mafia you did it in by your own admission), I find it hard to see why you can be trusted. You basically admitted to negging her here out of spite and then I who negged you also for doing something immature suddenly get thrown into the mix of being mafia also while your reasoning isn't making much sense.
> 
> We'll see what happens from here.



Sypher, I only noticed your neg when you mentioned it.  

There is no spite, I actually know some players role and I'm simply revealing it. 

LB played this game very well, she fooled the town even though she's wearing Misa set.  Thats what I find really funny.

I just don't want you guys to win.  

My role is pretty obvious if no one guessed it by now.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sypher, I only noticed your neg when you mentioned it.
> 
> There is no spite, I actually know some players role and I'm simply revealing it.
> 
> ...


Takada?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Takada?



No, if I was Takeda I would be in same faction as LB. And I wouldn't reveal my team role.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

But you said you didn't want them to win 

In all seriousness though, I pointed out my suspicions about who you are claiming to be earlier on the last page. Which completely offsets my original thoughts based off the clues.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

Then its settled, L, do your thing night phase.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Its not very hard to figure out my role. I am independant mafia *Higuchi Kyouske*.

I found this game very hard for me to win.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sypher, I only noticed your neg when you mentioned it.
> 
> There is no spite, I actually know some players role and I'm simply revealing it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, excuse me if I don't buy it.

So where were you most of the game? You had only 4 posts until this phase and you only stepped up to say things right when you were getting lynched. Look to me like it's the opposite (especially when you factor in everything I said earlier).

Believe me, I know you don't want us to win 

I think you're either Higuchi or a mafia member at this point. Either way, neither is needed in my opinion.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, excuse me if I don't buy it.
> 
> So where were you most of the game? You had only 4 posts until this phase and you only stepped up to say things right when you were getting lynched. Look to me like it's the opposite (especially when you factor in everything I said earlier).
> 
> ...



You think,  

Read the post above yours.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah, so you admitted it while I was posting.

If it's true then all the more reason to get rid of you. I'm not interested in letting you buy time to get lucky and get the kills you need.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Then it's settled. You're a crazy old coot trying to spite kill us with contradictory points and a complete unawareness of who's been killed and what's going on.

And yet you think by revealing your status as Higuchi, a deadly independent, I would've been confirmed mafia? Why not provide concrete evidnence? Your posts are babbling, and contradict points within mere sentences. I'm not buying it, and if you do turn up Higuchi, you've just sealed your own fate and made it a lot easier for us in town to win this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Its not very hard to figure out my role. I am independant mafia *Higuchi Kyouske*.
> 
> I found this game very hard for me to win.



I thought it would be kinda easy, all he needed were a few townies and one mafia to kill.

RNG has been a hilarious factor in this game, though.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

I expect the town to lynch me now.  

Demegawa hide behind Sypher.
Takeshi kill LB.

You both won't be disapointed.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Ah, so you admitted it while I was posting.
> 
> If it's true then all the more reason to get rid of you. I'm not interested in letting you buy time to get lucky and get the kills you need.


 
KH only has 2 nightphases left before he dies tho. 

So, I'm willing to lynch LB instead of him, but only on 1 condition.
That would be that KH changes his vote from LB to someone else and then change back.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

If that's true, which is quite possible, then what the hell was Mio up to with this write up



> Meanwhile, Kyousuke makes his first move on one of his targets. After earlier today, he had no doubts who Soichiro was. He picked up his Death Note and with a sadistic smile wrote his name with a hilarious death planned in his mind.
> 
> Soichiro was currently destroyed by his daughters death, however a thing made him go on as he has finally found a lead on who could be Kira after many failed attempts. Suddenly, he started bursting out in laugher. So much that he rolled on the floor laughing.
> 
> He died with a smile on his face.


I was thinking that ROFL was Kyosuke due to all the clues about laughing...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> If that's true, which is quite possible, then what the hell was Mio up to with this write up
> 
> 
> I was thinking that ROFL was Kyosuke due to all the clues about laughing...



I set that up. ROFL is townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Something that should be noted publicly about successful Death Note kills (not the mafia faction one):

People with Death Notes have been given a special privilege in this game to orchestrate the deaths of their targets however you please.

Say I knew Mio was Naomi, and I write in my Death Note "Mio is Naomi", I am also allowed to input exactly how she will die in the write-up:

"Mio is Naomi, and she will suddenly drown in a pool of cum".

It'll make the write-up


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought it would be kinda easy, all he needed were a few townies and one mafia to kill.
> 
> RNG has been a hilarious factor in this game, though.



Easy, are you serious. 

I had to kill 4 townie and 1 mafia. So far I only killed Soichiro. 

At this stage when there are fewer players left, I will need 4 night phase. If I get one wrong I get role blocked the next night phase. 

Mello only had to kill Light. 
I would say I had the hardest condition to win.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

I wasn't aware that you could effect the updates.... EDIT: WhatADrag 

In either case, *[Vote Change: Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

You expect us to believe you had Mio purposely put fake suspicion on someone else in the write up just to protect you  ?


Edit: Just read the newer posts. Why wasn't this ever stated before? I never heard of this before nor do I recall reading this on the front page. It's an unfair advantage for mafia in my opinion if nobody even knew of this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Easy, are you serious.
> 
> I had to kill 4 townie and 1 mafia. So far I only killed Soichiro.
> 
> ...



But KYOUSKE didn't have to kill them. They could have been towned off or faction killed or independent killed by others.

It was just circumstance that so many of his objectives are still alive, heh.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

I used my eyes this phase on LB just to be sure. And guess what, she is indeed Misa. She has been fooling the town all this time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I set that up. ROFL is townie.



Or mafia cohort. Just as possible.

But are you guys really lynching me on the word of a deadly independent? You're going to take the word of a confirmed anti-town over a living and breathing townie?

I'm waiting for townies to town. Holy shit, this ought to be good.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> You expect us to believe you had Mio purposely put fake suspicion on someone else in the write up just to protect you  ?


Read WhatADrag's post, sphyer


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Btw, you're right, I am a super role. But not the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Read WhatADrag's post, sphyer



I just read it now.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Btw, you're right, I am a super role. But not the one you're thinking of.


That wouldn't matter to Shinigami eyes.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Btw, you're right, I am a super role. But not the one you're thinking of.



I used Shinigami eyes on you, I know your Misa.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Just to repeat what I said about this Death Note write up thing 9since some people may miss it)

"Just read the newer posts. Why wasn't this ever stated before? I never heard of this before nor do I recall reading this on the front page. It's an unfair advantage for mafia in my opinion if nobody even knew of this."


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I used Shinigami eyes on you, I know your Misa.


 
Change your vote to someone else and then change it back to LB. 

I'm all for lynching LB, but not at the expense of you getting another Death Note.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Just to repeat what I said about this Death Note write up thing 9since some people may miss it)
> 
> "Just read the newer posts. Why wasn't this ever stated before? I never heard of this before nor do I recall reading this on the front page. It's an unfair advantage for mafia in my opinion if nobody even knew of this."



I knew about it because I thought it was obvious. Everyone who watched Death Note should know you can choose the outcome of their death.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sypher]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I do believe it was mentioned earlier by me somewhere. I don't think I'd be the type to leave out information like that, and if I did...my bad.

But it's obviously not an unfair advantage to mafia, it's actually a massive advantage to mafia - to be capable of framing people by alluding to their usernames or sets in the write-up to be falsified as hints is a MAJOR advantage.

I really do feel like I mentioned this before and it was just reiterated now, I'm not one to coach the game


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be able to confirm if KH is Kyosuke once I get a response from WAD. This should offer a pretty clear idea of who I am


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I do believe it was mentioned earlier by me somewhere. I don't think I'd be the type to leave out information like that, and if I did...my bad.
> 
> But it's obviously not an unfair advantage to mafia, it's actually a massive advantage to mafia - to be capable of framing people by alluding to their usernames or sets in the write-up to be falsified as hints is a MAJOR advantage.
> 
> I really do feel like I mentioned this before and it was just reiterated now, I'm not one to coach the game



I meant that if nobody knew about it. I honestly don't remember it being stated.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I knew about it because I thought it was obvious. Everyone who watched Death Note should know you can choose the outcome of their death.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Sypher]*


 
Good.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*



WhatADrag said:


> I do believe it was mentioned earlier by me somewhere. I don't think I'd be the type to leave out information like that, and if I did...my bad.
> 
> But it's obviously not an unfair advantage to mafia, it's actually a massive advantage to mafia - to be capable of framing people by alluding to their usernames or sets in the write-up to be falsified as hints is a MAJOR advantage.
> 
> I really do feel like I mentioned this before and it was just reiterated now, I'm not one to coach the game


 
As someone who has read every post, I can say that I'm pretty sure it was never mentioned before.
Not that it needed to, but it would have been nice if it had been...


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

So um.. who is still suspicious? I don't want to hide behind someone that's gonna get killed.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I knew about it because I thought it was obvious. Everyone who watched Death Note should know you can choose the outcome of their death.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Sypher]*



It sound doable but if it's never stated, I have no reason to assume it can alter write ups before.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> That wouldn't matter to Shinigami eyes.





Let's take a look at the facts.


Kakashi is the leading majority for lynch votes
He votes for Tia Halibel (IIRC)
I make joking reference to Amrun's claiming (in another game) that I had a certifiable scum slip, hence why I said "Am I doing it right, Amrun? "
Kakashi suddenly whirls around and votes me
He lacks knowledge of even the most basic deaths that have occurred, i.e. Cubey being Raye Penber (he questions how Sphyer knew Cubey was town)
He says he won't bother arguing with me and Sphyer, who points out that every single person Kakashi voted for was Town as well
He then says that everyone who has a death note should kill us, despite him later reveal to be the only one. This shows he doesn't know the mechanics of the game: if I were Misa and Sphyer were Light (as Kakashi says), we obviously wouldn't kill ourselves. And Takada and Mikami (the latter dead) would be on our side. This does not add up, and is another slip-up on his part.
He then reveals as Higuchi, a confirmed anti-town role, and then seemingly (assuming it IS him) gets the Shinigami Eyes. Judging from how recently it occured, I do believe he is Higuchi.
He claims to investigate me, when cops have sure to have done so before early on in the game, if not multiple ones. Not a single word was said. He does it, and suddenly I'm confirmed mafia. 
Prior to this, he was content with lynching Tia Halibel, because I didn't mention him at all.

Isn't that a bit too odd and convenient? Knowing his spite history with me, and his blatant claim he wants me to lose, it's not hard to lie abut my role.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright. I have confirmation. You're dead LB. 

Also, for those who were too lazy to figure it out, I am *Namikawa Reiji*.

Also, I'll be blocking you tonight KH


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the choose the method of death thing was never mentioned in the OP but I planned to mention it in the write up when it actually happened.

Infact, It only happened on Kyouske's kill, the rofl one, which I did say in the write up that he himself chose the method of death.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Alright. I have confirmation. You're dead LB.
> 
> Also, for those who were too lazy to figure it out, I am *Namikawa Reiji*.



Thank you Cadrien,  

Bye LB. You still think its spite.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. You guys are being bamboozled so easily by an anti-town role who wants to win.

Is town really going to town this hard? Really? I've provided my evidence against him. Let the outcome be what it may.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Wow. You guys are being bamboozled so easily by an anti-town role who wants to win.
> 
> Is town really going to town this hard? Really? I've provided my evidence against him. Let the outcome be what it may.


And I've provided my evidence to the contrary.

Regardless of who you are, Shinigami Eyes DO NOT LIE! I have confirmation from WAD that he did indeed investigate you. Accept your death with ART and grace.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

The eyes do not lie, but he can _lie about the result._

What in the hell is stopping him from saying I'm Misa? I didn't deny that he investigated me. I was certain of it. The point is he has every right and deceptive capability to say I am who I'm not, so he can kill me like he so blatantly stated.

If this was true, if he was so convinced even _before_ the eyes, why did he go with Tia Halibel? Did he want me to stick around and kill more townies? Become more easy to frame? It doesn't add up.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm, a fair point. WAD, if you could message me the results of the investigation instead of just confirming?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

People should change their votes to LB...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright, I'll play you're game. Let's say I'm Misa, despite there being no concrete evidence aside from KH's (spitefilled, by his own admission) word and an investigation (whose results he could easily lie about) that I'm Misa.

Kakashi role-revealed. He's confirmed anti-town. I'm merely suspected. As mafia-ish as this seems, go for him this phase before he can go for anyone else, and send someone to kill me in the night phase. I'll graciously accept death (and expose my role as a townie) so long as this vengeful bastard dies first.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

^ I'm already role blocked.

In Night Phase 1, I used my death note on BlackSmoke. I thought he was Takeshi, I was wrong and therefore I was roleblocked in night phase 2. Then in night phase 3 I killed aiyanah and framed ROFL because I thought he was Demegawa. This phase I used my eye to confirm LB role. I knew she was mafia just by her posting styles. She used Misa set so you guys don't suspect her. Very clever.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

So let me get this straight.

You, out of all people, could claim I was mafia because of how I posted? I'm pretty sure there are much better players than you. Not a single person questioned me. And now I'm on the chopping block because you could "tell from my posts"?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> and send someone to kill me in the night phase.


 
I'd rather lynch you and have someone take out Sphyer during the night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'd rather lynch you and have someone take out Sphyer during the night.



You make it sound like I'm some huge threat. I never would've thought you'd've fallen for such easy manipulation, Rofl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

As for Reji's passive awareness of Kyouske's moves (particularly Shinigami eyes), all he is aware of is the target of his investigation, not the results of it.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

You're making me suspicious a bit ROFL  Why so eager for LB to die? Ah well, once I get my results, things will fall into place.

EDIT: FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Which means you as well, Cadrien, cannot confirm my role. Meaning Kakashi is in a prime position to lie.

Now which is more beneficial to kill? Confirmed anti-town or suspected anti-town, as supplied by an anti-town member with a grudge?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Well let's hear your thoughts on who is mafia then LB.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> As for Reji's passive awareness of Kyouske's moves (particularly Shinigami eyes), all he is aware of is the target of his investigation, not the results of it.





Cadrien said:


> You're making me suspicious a bit ROFL  Why so eager for LB to die? Ah well, once I get my results, things will fall into place.
> 
> EDIT: FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU



So we're basically going on nothing again and Cadrien just tried to use Higuchi/Kakashi's investigation excuse to get LB lynched when he doesn't know what the result is and gets foiled by WAD explaining it despite acting like he did know and get confirmation aka LYING.

This lynch on LB is the stupidest thing I've ever seen the whole game. Believe me, I can see why some may be iffy around her but after everything that was argued against Kakashi, it seems like people would rather stick their heads in the ground and town as usual.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You make it sound like I'm some huge threat. I never would've thought you'd've fallen for such easy manipulation, Rofl.


 
You call it falling for his manipulation, I call it doing the logical thing to do.

KH needs to kill 4 people, but he only has 2 nightphases left to do it in. Or, to get mafia to do it for him.
You guys only need 2 people dead and have 2 Death Notes to do it with.
Light can write 3 names in his and you can do 1.

Logically, taking out the bigger problem would take priority.
Ergo, Light and his team.


Cadrien said:


> You're making me suspicious a bit ROFL  Why so eager for LB to die? Ah well, once I get my results, things will fall into place.


 
LB is a bigger threat than KH.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got suspicions on Hyper_Wolfy, and to a lesser extent, CloudKicker. CloudKicker because he sticks to the shadows and he's generally one to be very active. This could be an entirely adaptable style of play for when he's mafia or town. Hyper_Wolfy because she's a sly one that does something similar to CloudKicker's current style of play. I should know; I've played a game with her as a mafia teammate before.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> So we're basically going on nothing again and Cadrien just tried to use Higuchi/Kakashi's investigation excuse to get LB lynched when he doesn't know what the result is and gets foiled by WAD explaining it despite acting like he did.


I go with what seems to be the most viable option. I'm awaiting what others think. Let's hear your thoughts while we're all sitting around here, yeah?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You call it falling for his manipulation, I call it doing the logical thing to do.
> 
> KH needs to kill 4 people, but he only has 2 nightphases left to do it in. Or, to get mafia to do it for him.
> You guys only need 2 people dead and have 2 Death Notes to do it with.
> ...



And yet, aside from an investigation with which the results he can lie about, there's nothing to point against me.

Tell me, then, Rofl. There were god-knows-how-many cops this game. I'm always suspicious. I even have a Misa set, solely because she's my favourite and to invite cop-investigations, as someone always goes for the obvious role.

Why did no one try to get me killed? Why was no band-wagoned formed? Why was no kill sent my way? Why does it happen now that I mention Kakashi Hatake, who was all too happy to vote for Tia Halibel before this?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I go with what seems to be the most viable option. I'm awaiting what others think. Let's hear your thoughts while we're all sitting around here, yeah?




Despite basically lying to the whole town and choosing your gut while trying to trick others to follow it. You already know how Kakashi is. This is made very clear. All you're doing is falling for his prey and the fact that you lied about it in order to trick everybody to lynch LB is a horrible move for a townie.

Honestly, I'm stunned at this.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And yet, aside from an investigation with which the results he can lie about, there's nothing to point against me.
> 
> Tell me, then, Rofl. There were god-knows-how-many cops this game. I'm always suspicious. I even have a Misa set, solely because she's my favourite and to invite cop-investigations, as someone always goes for the obvious role.
> 
> Why did no one try to get me killed? Why was no band-wagoned formed? Why was no kill sent my way? Why does it happen now that I mention Kakashi Hatake, who was all too happy to vote for Tia Halibel before this?


 
You mean other than the fact that most cops have a shitty succes rate ?
Or the fact that most of them have died along the way ?
Or the fact that you being protected would, also result in failure ?

The fact that there were soo many cops in this game means nothing when half of them (a rough guess) have 50% change of succes.
Them dying didn't help them out either.
Who knows if they investigated you or not. Maybe they did, but it failed. Maybe it suceeded and they were waiting for the right time to get you lynched.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And yet, aside from an investigation with which the results he can lie about, there's nothing to point against me.
> 
> Tell me, then, Rofl. There were god-knows-how-many cops this game. I'm always suspicious. I even have a Misa set, solely because she's my favourite and to invite cop-investigations, as someone always goes for the obvious role.
> 
> Why did no one try to get me killed? Why was no band-wagoned formed? *Why was no kill sent my way?* Why does it happen now that I mention Kakashi Hatake, who was all too happy to vote for Tia Halibel before this?


Well whether or not anyone believes me i feel i must say this if it helps at all. I targeted you for a kill Night Phase one but was unsuccessful. Anyone can use this info to their advantage at this point. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> So we're basically going on nothing again and Cadrien just tried to use Higuchi/Kakashi's investigation excuse to get LB lynched when he doesn't know what the result is and gets foiled by WAD explaining it despite acting like he did know and get confirmation aka LYING.
> 
> This lynch on LB is the stupidest thing I've ever seen the whole game. Believe me, I can see why some may be iffy around her but after everything that was argued against Kakashi, it seems like people would rather stick their heads in the ground and town as usual.



Light defending Misa.  

You guys are just making it obvious now. Townies, Sypher knows if LB gets lynched, he'll be lynched next so thats why he will try his best to save LB.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> And yet, aside from an investigation with which the results he can lie about, there's nothing to point against me.
> 
> Tell me, then, Rofl. There were god-knows-how-many cops this game. I'm always suspicious. I even have a Misa set, solely because she's my favourite and to invite cop-investigations, as someone always goes for the obvious role.




The cops isn't going to reveal their role and claim your mafia and then get killed. Everyone is in it to win after all.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why did no one try to get me killed? Why was no band-wagoned formed? Why was no kill sent my way? Why does it happen now that I mention Kakashi Hatake, who was all too happy to vote for Tia Halibel before this?



It happens now because I revealed your role. I voted for Tia Halibel to save myself from lynch. Then I realized I would still get lynched because I would have the majority vote. That is when I decided to reveal your role because I didn't want mafia's to win. 

You can keep trying to save yourself.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

For my part of analysis, the remaining roles are

*Spoiler*: _Mafia_ 




Light Yagami - Kira 
*Light hasn't done much this game, leading me to believe that he is a semi-active player, though that could just be his gambit to fool us*


Misa Amane - Second Kira
*Misa is an active player as she has done things every single night*

Kiyomi Takada - Kira's Accomplice
*If we're going by the write-ups, she hasn't been targeted at all. Which means the player is possibly flying under the radar.*




I think I know who Noi is, if he is a townie. MS-AL started the BlackSmoke vote. I'm Reiji...

Takeshi is someone who is active, as they have also done a kill every night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *You mean other than the fact that most cops have a shitty succes rate ?
> Or the fact that most of them have died along the way ?
> Or the fact that you being protected would, also result in failure ?*
> 
> ...



Just as applicable to everyone, and tells us nothing.

That doesn't mean not a single one of them would be unable to find it out. So many cops, some with varying degrees of success; I find it hard to believe a single one would be unable to do anything about it.

If ever is the right time to expoes me for being investigated, assuming they're alive, now's the time. Kakashi excluded, for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> 1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 3. Buto Renjin -> LB
> 4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch -> Kakashi Hatake
> ...



*Kakashi Hatake*:  7 Votes
*LegendaryBeauty*: 4 Votes
*Tia Halibel*: 1 Vote

Majority is 7 votes, Cloudkicker needs to post/vote, although since he posted last day phase he's not in danger of being modkilled yet. 

Two and a half hours until end of day phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I also find it interesting that as soon as Kakashi mentions something, people bandwagon with a confirmed anti-town. Who has a grudge. And can lie about the results, as no one but him know.

But if town wants to town, feel free. I've said what I had to say, and when you facepalm so hard your skull shatters once you see what you've done, do not say I did not warn you.

Have fun towning.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Well whether or not anyone believes me i feel i must say this if it helps at all. I targeted you for a kill Night Phase one but was unsuccessful. Anyone can use this info to their advantage at this point. Let the chips fall where they may.



If this is true then that means the following

She's L

She's Near

She's Kira

She was protected by a doctor

This is what I can tell.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I also find it interesting that as soon as Kakashi mentions something, people bandwagon with a confirmed anti-town. Who has a grudge. And can lie about the results, as no one but him know.
> 
> But if town wants to town, feel free. I've said what I had to say, and when you facepalm so hard your skull shatters once you see what you've done, do not say I did not warn you.
> 
> Have fun towning.



And what is this grudge. Tell me.  

While your at it, why don't you reveal or hint your role as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I already said it was a powerful role, though not what they thought.

But I'll be unable to continue gathering information if I'm killed because town believed an anti-town's member.

Has it ever occured to you that I may be L? Perhaps Near? Wouldn't it be conveniently beneficial for Higuchi to get rid of someone who could find out who he was early on? Not that there's any point, now, given he's already role-revealed? What if I were to expose the person he wants to kill and got them lynched, however? Wouldn't that essentially screw Higuchi over? But that can't happen if I'm dead, now can it?

Though, as I said, this is my final post in the subject. I dare say this game will be referenced many times in the future, for the incredible amount of gullibility and susceptibility to lies (which can't be proven, i.e. Higuchi's investigation result) from anti-town.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone Lynch LB. I promise you guys won't be disapointed with the result.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Said the anti-town member, rallying up unsuspecting townies.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Said the anti-town member, rallying up unsuspecting townies.



Thats, Anti town and Anti Mafia faction member.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Said the anti-town player, in an attempt to justify his position.


----------



## Scar (Mar 12, 2011)

Iv been reading this for ab an hour now
*[Vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*
Reiji you should roleblock KH (as its already been stated)
Ukita should roleblock sphyer
and town should lynch LB


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 12, 2011)

@LB: I just can't believe how long you fooled the town even though you had Misa set.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Change: Legendary Beauty]*

Being Misa atually fits in with my own reveal. You were a super role, which at first you acted as if I was wrong, and recently admitted it.

She is either a really powerful mafia role, or a really powerful townie role. This lynch could make or break us.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

We can cross off some suspects due to the vote list from 

Noi is in the clear at least. If you are town LB, I think I know who are and why Sphyer is defending you. That's a big if though. You could just as easily be mafia.

Here's what I propose, if LB flips out to be town, Sphyer is in the clear and we look at Cloudkicker and R O F L.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't deny it. I wanted to get around it, as I didn't want to reveal so quickly. But if town's going to kill me, I'm going to hint.

Marvelous play, Kakashi. You're managing to turn an almost sure lynch on a confirmed bad-guy onto someone not confirmed. I'm impressed.

Cadrien, if you really do know, would you want me offed now? Especially by him?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Legendary Beauty]

I said your obvious first phrase,but seriously? roles not assigned to RNG rigged.!
*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

I did not say you denied it, you acted as if I was wrong, i.e. could say getting around it.

Kakashi is next, by the way.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Lynching him won't undo the damage town is about to do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> 1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake
> 3. Buto Renjin -> LB
> 4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch -> Kakashi Hatake
> ...


*LegendaryBeauty*: 7 Votes
*Kakashi Hatake*: 6 Votes

Please remember this may not represent the true count as Sachiro Yagami is alive and provides 2 votes!


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

So we're lynching LB now?

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Sachiro is Soichiro's wife.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

rofl Cadrien, just rofl


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm only defending her because her reasons match my own and I fear it could be an important role to the town. Call it what you will but I'd rather not hastily get her lynched at least until someone can investigate her and confirm things 100% for sure if necessary right now. If she's L or Near then it's already a huge loss for the town. They are killable by only Death Note and Lynch.At the very least, someone should investigate or finish her off tonight (because if she's L or Near then at least it should be proof she's innocent). Considering the reasons used to try and get her lynched, I'm having a hard time pretending this sounds like a reasonable idea when there are so many holes in the the intention of the lynch. It all comes back down to KH's apparent spite lynch and Cadrien trying to willingly trick the town into following him with lies.

It's really that simple.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Change: Legendary Beauty]*

I'm iffy on this but from what I can read it makes sense for the most part.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Cadrien trying to willingly trick the town into following him with lies.


I tell only the truth. I am Reiji. I will role block KH tonight regardless of the outcome of the lynch. If you are who I think you are if you are town, then I would advise not wasting your ability on me. It would accomplish nothing and waste a valuable move. I've got nothing to hide, I've told everyone all that I know. As I said, there's a 50/50 chance you and LB are mafia. The other half would certainly not benefit us, but it wouldn't cripple us.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Do I really have to expose my town? Especially with all his inconsistencies? I can guarantee you I'd be killed this coming night phase if I have to expose who I am.  That should be enough for you people to realize who I am. Look at my fucking name, for God's sake.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Do I really have to expose my town? Especially with all his inconsistencies? I can guarantee you I'd be killed this coming night phase if I have to expose who I am.  That should be enough for you people to realize who I am. Look at my fucking name, for God's sake.


Don't bother, you could just as easily be lying.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh wow.

Alright, fine. Town's problem, not mine.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I tell only the truth. I am Reiji. I will role block KH tonight regardless of the outcome of the lynch. If you are who I think you are if you are town, then I would advise not wasting your ability on me. It would accomplish nothing and waste a valuable move. I've got nothing to hide, I've told everyone all that I know. As I said, there's a 50/50 chance you and LB are mafia. The other half would certainly not benefit us, but it wouldn't cripple us.



Which is why it's logical to kill her in the night phase if that was the case. If she really is Near or L then you're basically killing one of them right now. Near and L can only be killed by Death Note and Lynching. Why would it make sense to risk lynching Near or L at this point? At least we know who Kakashi is and we can put his lynch to use since he's no good to us alive, then you can investigate or assassinate LB tonight to get proof if she's Near or L and even if she's innocent and we can act accordingly the next phase if she survives. You have to understand where I'm coming from. Risking a kill on a method that would finish Near or L is fruitless for us.

On another note, I find it funny how quick the bandwagon on LB grew suddenly now as opposed to KH.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Well look at things from my point of view LB. If I swing over to someone else then I'll look suspicious and Sphyer will probably lead a wagon on me, thus allowing KH to pull off another kill (also a chance to still win).

There can be a total of up to 5 kills during the night: Light, Misa, Takeshi, Takada, and Kyosuke. I'm going to roleblock Kyosuke, but to my knowledge that only has a 50% chance of success. Meanwhile that leaves 4 kills. Noi and MS_AL are confirmed townies so let's look over the list

1. LegendaryBeauty - 50% chance of being mafia, voted Sphyer originally, then Tia, then KH
2. Sphyer - 50% chance of being mafia
3. Butō Renjin - Voted LB
4. Tia Halibel - Was somewhat reluctant to vote for LB
5. SageMaster - Voted Tia then KH
6. R o f l c o p t e r - Pushing for LB to be lynched
7. St. Lucifer - Just following along
8. Mangekyou SharingAL 
9. Kakashi Hatake - Kyosuke
10. Cadrien - Reiji
11. Noitora
12. Hyper_Wolfy - Also pushing for LB lynch
13. CloudKicker - Suspiciously in the shadows

EDIT: Sphyer, the reasons why I'm saying we should look for mafia now instead of KH is that 1) If I roleblock him tonight, Takeshi at least can't kill me and he won't kill anyone tonight. 2) He will die in a phase regardless.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well look at things from my point of view LB. If I swing over to someone else then I'll look suspicious and Sphyer will probably lead a wagon on me, *thus allowing KH to pull off another kill (also a chance to still win).*
> 
> There can be a total of up to 5 kills during the night: Light, Misa, Takeshi, Takada, and Kyosuke. I'm going to roleblock Kyosuke, but to my knowledge that only has a 50% chance of success. Meanwhile that leaves 4 kills. Noi and MS_AL are confirmed townies so let's look over the list
> 
> ...



Which wouldn't happen if we killed off *confirmed anti-town* right now.

You guys are going off the clue of *bad guy.* Who would love to *screw over town so he can buy time to win.* And you guys are falling for it.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright, how about this. *[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

You yourself voted for him originally LB. He's been pushing for KH to be lynched and trying to frame me.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well look at things from my point of view LB. If I swing over to someone else then I'll look suspicious and Sphyer will probably lead a wagon on me, thus allowing KH to pull off another kill (also a chance to still win).
> 
> There can be a total of up to 5 kills during the night: Light, Misa, Takeshi, Takada, and Kyosuke. I'm going to roleblock Kyosuke, but to my knowledge that only has a 50% chance of success. Meanwhile that leaves 4 kills. Noi and MS_AL are confirmed townies so let's look over the list
> 
> ...



I wouldn't lead a wagon on you because I'm 100% sure you're Reiji and you wanted to take a stab at this shot since he investigated LB. My main problem is that I can't trust his word enough to find it reasonable to lynch LB. Attacking her/Investigating her at night is a different story though. Like I said, we will be able to see if she's Near or L or Misa. It's a safer bet than risking this kill. Honestly, there's no reason to lynch her right now when we can easily just do this tonight. Someone can attempt to kill her and if you really find me that suspicious then someone can investigate me and by the next phase, you can lynch me if I turn out to be mafia from what was shown in the night phase write up. What's happening now is unnecessary haste that could bite us in the ass. We can easily do this safer during the night phase and get rid of Higuchi right now.

I don't see why this seems hard to understand.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

And he's since convinced me not to vote for him, by the same merit of what I've done this game. To vote for him despite him doing exactly what I've done would show hypocrisy and that I'm willing to do whatever it takes to lynch people, as well as show that I'm too good for the rules when they apply to everyone. Not to mention there's no way he'd be able to reach the majority as quickly. If it were to happen, however, I'd jump right on it. I can understand why you'd vote for him, but there's too little a time frame to get him successfully lynched. Your vote would be wasted.

Right now it's either me or Kakashi. You either believe me or believe him.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Alright, how about this. *[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> You yourself voted for him originally LB. He's been pushing for KH to be lynched and trying to frame me.



What are you talking about?

I never tried to "frame" you. Not once did I push for your lynch or call you mafia. You're clearly town in my eyes and the roll you stated. I even called you a townie earlier. What I'm saying was your decision making was poor. You had the role of Reiji and when you learned LB was investigated by KH, you choose to follow what he said without being able to know the results. Then you lied to the town and said you knew the results to gain more support.

You're not a mafia but you clearly aren't playing like a smart townie in my eyes.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

sdfkvfkjfdkhjvkjdfdjk right *[No Lynch]*

I'm going to go shower, drink some coffee, and come back this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

You're buying time for me to be killed, Cadrien. It's really simple. Kill a confirmed bad guy and investigate me this night phase, or kill me and still have a bad guy on your hands.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright. It's come to this.

I'm waiting for the rage.


----------



## Scar (Mar 12, 2011)

My reason for playing in the shadows is simple, Im fairly new to mafia and am not used to 4 games at once. I re-read entire phases before posting usually and that takes up ALOT of time as everyone knows.
I've already posted my thoughts on what should be done and havent seen anything that changes my mind. I agree its 50/50 that LB is mafia but the way she and Sphyer keep covering eachother makes me think they have to know eachothers role.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I wouldn't lead a wagon on you because I'm 100% sure you're Reiji and you wanted to take a stab at this shot since he investigated LB. My main problem is that I can't trust his word enough to find it reasonable to lynch LB. Attacking her/Investigating her at night is a different story though. Like I said, we will be able to see if she's Near or L or Misa. It's a safer bet than risking this kill. Honestly, there's no reason to lynch her right now when we can easily just do this tonight. Someone can attempt to kill her and if you really find me that suspicious then someone can investigate me and by the next phase, you can lynch me if I turn out to be mafia from what was shown in the night phase write up. What's happening now is unnecessary haste that could bite us in the ass. We can easily do this safer during the night phase and get rid of Higuchi right now.
> 
> *I don't see why this seems hard to understand.*


 
It's not that hard to understand, actually.
Either lynch LB, who still has a chance to win this game, or lynch KH who has no chance to win at all.

Really. It's such a hard choice to make, right ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Hardly. It's called common sense. Which would you do, lynch someone who is not yet confirmed to be anti-town, and only on the word of an anti-town member who has a history of spite with the victim, or a confirmed anti-town player, who's obviously trying to buy time to kill those they need? Confirmed or unconfirmed?

It's so fucking obvious what he's trying to do. And you people are gobbling it up. I even hinted at my role, but I'm told to not bother, because I could be lying. But it doesn't occur to you all that a bad guy could be lying to get me killed?

Derp. Just derp.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> It's not that hard to understand, actually.
> Either lynch LB, who still has a chance to win this game, or lynch KH who has no chance to win at all.
> 
> Really. It's such a hard choice to make, right ?



LB is apparently a power role. She tries to look like Misa in order to gain suspicion for investigations to prove her innocence apparently (just like I am with L). You can easily prove who she is by investigating or killing her tonight rather than foolishly risking a kill on Near or L for no reason. This is why I said it makes no sense *at all*. Near and L can only be killed by lynch and Death Note. Everybody here is just bandwagoning at this point for some type of lead when they aren't even considering that they could be wrong and aren't prepared for it. This is towning at it's worst. Unnecessary hasty moves without doing things the smart way.

At least we know who Higuchi is and he's useless to us alive.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hardly. It's called common sense. Which would you do, lynch someone who is not yet confirmed to be anti-town, and only on the word of an anti-town member who has a history of spite with the victim, or a confirmed anti-town player, *who's obviously trying to buy time to kill those they need? Confirmed or unconfirmed?*


 
You'd have a point with the bolded part if it weren't for the fact that KH's only chance of winning is along side of town (if that's even possible).
He used that Shinigami thing, which means he''ll be dead at the end of the 6th dayphase. That means he doesn't have the time to kill all his targets.
It's in his best interest to help town at this point, not oppose it.




> It's so fucking obvious what he's trying to do. And you people are gobbling it up. I even hinted at my role, but I'm told to not bother, because I could be lying. But it doesn't occur to you all that a bad guy could be lying to get me killed?


 
You're going on the assumption that people haven't put some thought into it.
I can assure you that I thought of all the possibilities long before I changed my vote to you.
If, somehow, you're not Misa, I'll lynch myself next dayphase. With pleasure.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Because town is going to willingly allow Higuchi to kill the members he needs to win.  I'd even wager you're mafia at this point.

Oh, you'd lynch yourself if you were wrong? I suppose everyone else would lynch themselves for being wrong? Nothing would happen, as it'd be a lynch apiece. And you'd have lost a beneficial power role, still have a bad guy on your hands, and lost your best chance at finding out the rest of the mafia members that are alive.

All off a bad guy's word.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You're going on the assumption that people haven't put some thought into it.
> I can assure you that I thought of all the possibilities long before I changed my vote to you.
> If, somehow, you're not Misa, I'll lynch myself next dayphase. With pleasure.



Some thought into it? It's not about letting LB live right now but not risking a kill on Near or L. It's that simple. Saying something like "having faith in the peoples opinions" is a laughable excuse to act irrational and hasty right now. I'm all for killing or investigating LB tonight to get her role but there is no reason to risk killing Near or L by risking this lynch.

Also, you said something about letting Higuchi work for the town? Good god, you must be joking. It's like that last DBZ vs HST game where people stupidly trusted the mafia and independents to hold their hand to win and then they LOST despite their huge advantage.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd post more but I'm going to be busy again today!


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> LB is apparently a power role. She tries to look like Misa in order to gain suspicion for investigations to prove her innocence apparently (just like I am with L). You can easily prove who she is by investigating or killing her tonight rather than foolishly risking a kill on Near or L for no reason. This is why I said it makes no sense *at all*. Near and L can only be killed by lynch and Death Note. Everybody here is just bandwagoning at this point for some type of lead when they aren't even considering that they could be wrong and aren't prepared for it. This is towning at it's worst. Unnecessary hasty moves without doing things the smart way.
> 
> At least we know who Higuchi is and he's useless to us alive.


 
You say that she might be L or Near, right. 
If she's Near, that would make you Rester, or vica versa. I'm pretty certain that neither of you is Rester tho. So, I'm not buying that she might be Near.
If she's L, then you defending her like this makes no sense whatsoever.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because town is going to willingly allow Higuchi to kill the members he needs to win.  I'd even wager you're mafia at this point.




Allow me to say it again, cause you missed it the 2nd time.
KH doesn't have the time left to find his targets, nor does he have any chance of winning whatsoever.

Unless he can win with town, but I'm still waiting on a response from WAD about that.

Hopefully, you can, at least, read that.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay back. There is no "best option" at the moment. There is no reason to lynch Kyosuke to me. It's a more productive use of time to look for mafia.

Everyone is going to gainsay the other and so the mafia will easily blend in.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Allow me to say it again, cause you missed it the 2nd time.
> KH doesn't have the time left to find his targets, nor does he have any chance of winning whatsoever.
> 
> Unless he can win with town, but I'm still waiting on a response from WAD about that.
> ...



Hopefully you're realize what a fool you are for going through with this.

You realize the reprecussion of going off an anti-town member's words?  What if I turn up L or Near? What happens then? 

You seem to have missed that, actually.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You say that she might be L or Near, right.
> If she's Near, that would make you Rester, or vica versa. I'm pretty certain that neither of you is Rester tho. So, I'm not buying that she might be Near.
> If she's L, then you defending her like this makes no sense whatsoever.



You're not paying attention to what I'm saying. I don't know what role she has. All we know from Noi's inquiry is that she is a power role and LB admitted it herself. She's either L, Near or Misa. This is why it's better to play it safe and not take a risk. It's against our favor 2/3'd of the time. Kill her tonight or investigate. That way there's no risk to accidentally killing Near or L. That's what I'm trying to say. I'll even say it in bold letters for you.


*HASTE MAKES WASTE*


That's my reason. You think it's stupid to kill her tonight rather than risk killing Near or L because of your gut feelings or whatever? I say that's irrational and stupid. This is how townies fuck themselves over good. They never take into account certain important things and act on such simplicity and hope it takes them somewhere.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually It's 50/50

I forgot to mention Kira. Still no reason to throw a coin toss when unneeded though.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Some thought into it? It's not about letting LB live right now but not risking a kill on Near or L. It's that simple. Saying something like *"having faith in the peoples opinions"* is a laughable excuse to act irrational and hasty right now. I'm all for killing or investigating LB tonight to get her role but there is no reason to risk killing Near or L by risking this lynch.


 
*I can only assume why every one else has decided to vote for LB. So, that statement, that you've twisted, only applies to me.*

I'm not doing that. 



> Also, you said something about letting Higuchi work for the town? Good god, you must be joking. It's like that last DBZ vs HST game where people stupidly trusted the mafia and independents to hold their hand to win and then they LOST despite their huge advantage.


 
I never said that. 
The closest thing to that, that I've said, is that KH could possible win along side of town.
But, that depends on whether he is included in the "Town must kill all mafia to win", or not.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *I can only assume why every one else has decided to vote for LB. So, that statement, that you've twisted, only applies to me.*
> 
> I'm not doing that.
> 
> ...



It isn't twisted, it's the reality of what's going on here right now. You are doing it as well. There are strong feelings that LB may be mafia and we have information that she is indeed a power role. That makes her L, Near, Kira or Misa. All we have to do is have her killed tonight or investigate her. That way, we can safely keep Near or L safe without foolishly taking a 50/50 chance. Why is this so hard to understand  ?

Once Higuchi has the people he needs dead, he auto wins. There is no winning for him and the town at the same time. Again, relying on him to do your work when he has his own interests is laughable and once again the same reason why townies lot in that DBZ vs HST game. It's a horrible choice.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Lynch Kakashi*

Believe or not I think this bullshit Sphyer and LB actually make sense.
I can't let Kakashi have his way because of the DBZ game.
I hope LB is Misa, So town win this.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Once Higuchi has the people he needs dead, he auto wins. There is no winning for him and the town at the same time. Again, relying on him to do your work when he has his own interests is laughable and once again the same reason why townies lot in that DBZ vs HST game. It's a horrible choice.


 
How hard is it to understand that KH has no chance of winning ? 
Really ?

Secondly, why do you keep bringing up him doing our work when I, nor anyone else, has even said that ?

Thirdly, KH HAS NO CHANCE OF WINNING.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> How hard is it to understand that KH has no chance of winning ?
> Really ?
> 
> Secondly, why do you keep bringing up him doing our work when I, nor anyone else, has even said that ?
> ...



I like how you ignored my other point about why It's better to kill LB tonight. I implore the rest of you lurking this thread to follow what I say please.

Also, stop underestimating Higuchi. With the mafia kills and then town kills along with his own kills, there's a good chance his targets will be wiped out before he dies. You think he's powerless and you can control him to do your work for you but that's the most laughable thing ever.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I`m beginning to suspect Rofl more and more, actually.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm beginning to suspect I have a migraine.

I just don't see how it's hard to understand (especially when *nobody* seems to have a good counter against it).

It looks like the town would rather go for a 50% chance where they could potentially be fucked over rather than a 100% chance of getting an advantage.

This is ridiculous  .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

If only aiyanah was alive. He`d listen to reason, as opposed to towning.

Rofl, I`m incredibly disappoint.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Also, stop underestimating Higuchi. With the mafia kills and then town kills along with his own kills, there's a good chance his targets will be wiped out before he dies. *You think he's powerless and you can control him to do your work for you but that's the most laughable thing ever.*


 
You're expecting mafia to go after people they don't need to kill ?
Why would they do that ?

*Trolling much.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

You act like mafia has all knowledge on who everyone is, and has been trolling the entire time.

What in the hell.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You're expecting mafia to go after people they don't need to kill ?
> Why would they do that ?
> 
> *Trolling much.*



They can't kill anybody important without the death note so their faction kills will most likely hit fodders obviously.

I think you're up to something


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

Just end the phase already. No one is budging.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You act like mafia has all knowledge on who everyone is, and has been trolling the entire time.
> 
> What in the hell.


 
What makes you think that ? 
Although I wouldn't surprised if the latter part is true tho.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *You're expecting mafia to go after people they don't need to kill ?*
> Why would they do that ?
> 
> *Trolling much.*



This. How the hell would they know who`s who? Misa  just got the eyes this phase, meaning she's dead in three. Which means three chances to get L or Near. Seeing as they're not dead yet, it's safe to say mafia hae no knowledge of who they are, and those that they do have knowledge on are dead. Meaning they have no knowledge on those who are alive, aside from those who role-revealed, and they have no idea who's who -- how can you expect them to not go after people they don't need to kill, since they have to guess who IS who?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> They can't kill anybody important without the death note so their faction kills will most likely hit fodders obviously.
> 
> I think you're up to something


 
Obviously, their faction kills will be aimed at people whose roles are still a mystery to them. While they use their DN to get L and Near.

I could say the same about you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a legitimate reason as to why anyone would listen to the world of an anti-town member, especially when there's no other proof otherwise.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Obviously, their faction kills will be aimed at people whose roles are still a mystery to them. While they use their DN to get L and Near.
> 
> I could say the same about you.



Interesting how you're so sure about all this. There are numerous advantages to both. Although it makes me feel like you have experience with this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Rofl, last chance. You don't see me do it often, but I'm pleading to your sense of logic. An anti-town member provides you with a claim no one else can prove. This solely happens when he's about to die, he's shown he hasn't kept up with the game (i.e. knowing Cubey was town and dead), and there's absolutely nothing stopping him from lying about his results, as no one can deny it. He's also have a history of spite with me, and was first to jump on me when I make a joking jab at him. Yet everyone believes him? When he's confirmed bad?

Can someone explain to me why, at least? What makes his word trustworthy?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This. How the hell would they know who`s who? Misa just got the eyes this phase, meaning she's dead in three. Which means three chances to get L or Near. Seeing as they're not dead yet, it's safe to say mafia hae no knowledge of who they are, and those that they do have knowledge on are dead. Meaning they have no knowledge on those who are alive, aside from those who role-revealed, and they have no idea who's who -- how can you expect them to not go after people they don't need to kill, since they have to guess who IS who?


 
They don't need to know who is who. All they'd need is to find L and Near.
Light can guess 3 times and Misa 1. All they need to do is the same thing you did in Koi's HP game. 
It's only a matter of time before Light/Misa find L and Near.

I prefer to not give you guys that time.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

1. LegendaryBeauty -> Sphyer -> Tia Halibel -> *Kakashi Hatake*
2. Sphyer -> St.Lucifer -> Noitora -> No Lynch -> Tia Halibel -> *Kakashi Hatake*
3. Buto Renjin -> *LegendaryBeauty*
4. Tia Halibel -> No Lynch -> Kakashi Hatake -> *LegendaryBeauty*
5. Sagemaster -> *Kakashi Hatake*
6. R o f l c o p t e r -> Kakashi Hatake -> *LegendaryBeauty*
7. St. Lucifer -> Tia Halibel -> Kakashi Hatake -> *LegendaryBeauty*
8. Mangekyou SharingAL -> BlackSmoke -> *Kakashi Hatake*
9. Kakashi Hatake -> Tia Halibel -> LB -> Sphyer -> *LegendaryBeauty*
10. Cadrien -> Kakashi Hatake -> LB -> Sphyer -> *No Lynch*
11. Noitora -> Tia Halibel -> *LegendaryBeauty*
12. Mei Lin -> Kakashi Hatake -> LB -> *Kakashi Hatake*
13. Cloudkicker -> *LegendaryBeauty*

*LegendaryBeauty*: 7 Votes
*Kakashi Hatake*: 5 Votes
*No Lynch*: 1 Vote

Day phase ends in about an hour.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had my say. I hope you truly regret my death, and facepalm so hard you lose some brain cells.  Go town.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Rofl, last chance. You don't see me do it often, but I'm pleading to your sense of logic. An anti-town member provides you with a claim no one else can prove. This solely happens when he's about to die, he's shown he hasn't kept up with the game (i.e. knowing Cubey was town and dead), and there's absolutely nothing stopping him from lying about his results, as no one can deny it. He's also have a history of spite with me, and was first to jump on me when I make a joking jab at him. Yet everyone believes him? When he's confirmed bad?
> 
> Can someone explain to me why, at least? What makes his word trustworthy?


 
Trustworthy is stretching it a bit.
You're right about there being nothing to stop him from lying, but you still haven't provided me with a good answer on why he would do that.
Is it possible that he's lying, yes. Do I think he is, nope.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

The guy spite negs me, switches his vote to me as soon as I mention him, and pushes for the lynch like no tomorrow.

Before, he was absolutely content lynching Tia Halibel. If that's not spite, I don't know what is.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought Kakashi had switched his lynch on me because Rofl told him to. I never noticed him going back to LB.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Erm, to answer R o f l 's earlier question about Kyouske.

Well technically, if Reiji, Takeshi, Demegawa are killed and his last objective is Takada (a mafia member), and she happens to be the last remaining member for town: They can co-win together.

But what are the odds?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The guy spite negs me, switches his vote to me as soon as I mention him, and pushes for the lynch like no tomorrow.
> 
> Before, he was absolutely content lynching Tia Halibel. If that's not spite, I don't know what is.


 
Did he vote for you before or after he investigated you ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Before. Then he got the eyes and claimed that I was indeed Misa.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*
> 
> I hope you guys think about your lynch on me for a second.
> 
> ...





Kakashi Hatake said:


> Besides the fact I have been inactive. Although I have been keeping track of this game from day phase 1.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch LB]*
> 
> ...





Kakashi Hatake said:


> How do you know Cubey is townie?
> 
> I voted for him.



His derp moment.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Its not very hard to figure out my role. I am independant mafia *Higuchi Kyouske*.
> 
> I found this game very hard for me to win.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

And just when he seems to be giving people hope, Rofl disappears, only later to claim his internet went out or he was busy doing something in "real life."


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

LB, I hope you're Misa at this point because this lynch is going through most likely


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Speak of the devil. Rofl's back!  Will he save me from a misguided death?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And just when he seems to be giving people hope, Rofl disappears, only later to claim his internet went out or he was busy doing something in "real life."


 
I didn't disappear. 
Just reading up on the BB game... 
I wasn't aware that I was giving people hope btw. 

Also, my internet is pretty reliable. It hasn't died on me in years.
I don't have a social life, either.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Your questioning of whether or not he voted before or after getting the eyes seemed like you were contemplating changing.

I guess it was too much to hope for.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your questioning of whether or not he voted before or after getting the eyes seemed like you were contemplating changing.
> 
> I guess it was too much to hope for.


 
That would require his voting to have anything to do with why I voted for you to begin with.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

The only rate at which town can save itself is if Cadrien and Rofl both vote for him. As unlikely as that is, I'll resign to my fate. Done everything I can to sway you all, so I could care less at this point. Town beating itself.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote: Lynch KH]*

I no longer see any point in keeping him alive actually, despite what I said earlier. Since I've revealed hopefully Takeshi isn't enough of an idiot to try and kill me. I really hope so at least...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh wow. I think it's a tie. But SageMaster is lurking.

I may as well say good bye now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The only rate at which town can save itself is if Cadrien and Rofl both vote for him. As unlikely as that is, I'll resign to my fate. Done everything I can to sway you all, so I could care less at this point. Town beating itself.


 
You're giving up ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

What in the hell can I do? I've put everything I had into trying to tell you guys I was town, but each and every time someone would ignore me, listen to a spiteful bad guy's opinion, and just town to hell.

I'd rather be dead now. I don't want to play a game where town is going to be this stupid.  I can't even fault Kakashi. It's town's doing that is going to make them lose.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Uhm, going to end the day phase. Write up incoming.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What in the hell can I do? I've put everything I had into trying to tell you guys I was town, but each and every time someone would ignore me, listen to a spiteful bad guy's opinion, and just town to hell.
> 
> I'd rather be dead now. I don't want to play a game where town is going to be this stupid. I can't even fault Kakashi. It's town's doing that is going to make them lose.


 
I still believe you're Misa so, I'll reserve judgement on town (including myself, of course) untill after the dayphase has ended.

Thanks for the rep btw.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, that's that. Fuck you all.  I hope mafia stomps your ass to hell for being this stupid.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we wait for Sage to post Mio?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Too late. She'll have posted it before she reads that or Sage's post.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2011)

And now, we wait.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

now thats real towning 

/dead


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm getting suspicious on LB, but I don't see a reason to change my vote on KH.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

If only aiyanah was alive.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh wow. I think it's a tie. But SageMaster is lurking.
> 
> I may as well say good bye now.



This is such a great chance for trolling.

WHAT SHOULD I DO


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm getting suspicious on LB, but I don't see a reason to change my vote on KH.


Was going to wait for you but I guess I can post it now~


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 4 ENDS*

​
Kyosuke was satisfied that he managed to kill Soichiro, although he still had 4 targets left and time was running out. After he achieved the Shinigami Eyes, he decided to show himself and use his newfound power to eradicate all that stands before him. However, as soon as he sets a single step out, he's stabbed repeatedly by a knife. It was Sachiko.

*Sachiko*: I HATE YOU!!

- *Higuchi Kyosuke* [*Hatake Kakashi*] was lynched -

*NIGHT PHASE 4 STARTS*
Please send me your actions​
Note: There was no vote count error.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Target LB at night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Feel free. I have nothing to hide.

But after role-revealing, and pushing so hard for my lynch with such crap evidence no one could prove, he still gets lynched, killed by _Sachiko_... I love that woman.

/Night phase


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh right, forgot to mention this.

Since Kiguchi possessed a Death Note, it will go to the first one who voted to lynch him, *SageMaster*.

SageMaster now has a Death Note.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

*Night 4 Phase End​*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3LeZNlI0Xg[/YOUTUBE]​
Light had been under heavy surveillance. Ever since the lost of Mikami, and with the false Kira Kyouske Higuchi, their had been a lot of attention in the investigation. Thankfully he still had his women. Misa and Takada.

His cell phone rang. "I found out who L and Near is." She told him their true names.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiLWeZ1CmSo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
Light: "Takada. You may kill L for me. He was an unworthy rival." He hung up, still grinning, and called Misa.

"We've done it Misa-chan, we've eliminated everyone in our way, of creating a world without war and crimes, a war with only love and ART". He gave her Near's name to defeat.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------​
L was working the case. All his leads had gone nowhere. But he had suspected the late Soichiro Yagami's son for quite some time. Suddenly he felt compelled to fall out of his chair laughing. He was picturing the mental image of the furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Bleach; Komamura, a manga L reads. He was laughing uncontrollable as he rolled towards the fire escape, and teeter tottered over the safety rail and plummeted down fifty flights of stairs, hidding the ground with a sick bone-crushing thud.



*R o f l c o p t e r[L]* has been killed by the *Kira Faction*.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Near too had almost cracked the case. He had Rester kill Mikami, who was surely the new Kira. But who was the original Kira. Was it Yagami Light? Suddenly Near jumped out of his seat and rushed Rester.

Rester: "Hey, what are you do---"

With lightning-quick speed, Near snatched his tactical knife and began to hack at his genitalia repeatedly. Bleeding profusely from his self-castration, he rushed into the wardrobe room where Lidner kept her disguises, and put lipstick on from ear to ear, stained his face with mascara and blush. He then put on a lop-sided wig, and found a slink black cocktail dress to wear. Perfect. As he was putting it on, he wondered why he couldn't be born the superior sex, but then passed out from the blood loss and died.



*Mangekyou SharingAL[Near]* has been killed by the *Kira Faction*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Elsewhere, Takeshi was taking vengeance upon himself. He found that bitch his hitman failed to kill the first time. He took out his double-barrel...but then decided to light his BUTtOcks on fire, sat on an anthill, took off his shoe, put the barrel in his mouth and pulled the trigger with his pinkie toe.



*Buto Renjin[Ooi Takeshi] *has been killed by the *Kira Faction*.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkT4vAJnJls[/YOUTUBE]


*Kira Faction wins.*

*Your winners:​*
*Sphyer* as *Light Yagami*
*LegendaryBeauty *as *Misa Amane*
*Mei Lin* as *Kiyomi Takada*​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyKNot8S_gM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Firaea (Mar 12, 2011)

Sphyer + LB winners. The fuck?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Fucking hell, town. You guys were just too easy.  

Worship your new Goddess of the New World.  Good game, everyone. You just can't match up to my deceptive skills.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Good game everyone.

Those fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) offed me so quickly.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

No one could stand up to us.

I told you all before. No matter what, everything always goes according to my plan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

My set.

It was the most brilliant touch to this whole trolling ordeal.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't you mean *our* set Misa-chan~?

Not to mention you made mine for me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Buttocks? Really WAD? Really?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, our set, Light-kun. We're a matching set, you and I.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Not my call Buto Renjin. The Death Note commands all 

And I'd just like to point something out about LB's luck this game:



> ok
> let me tell u why LB
> should be short for
> Lucky Bitch
> ...



So, fuck you chibason, you literally lost us the game


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

God fucking damn you LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

:kiralaugh


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Just another game where Blaze killed me.

Also,  at Me and Rofl being paired in both this game and WAD's other game.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Townies towned so hard as usual.

The moment you guys started to role reveal, you guys made it clear who was who


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

I really can't believe you guys didn't lynch LB, how could you not see the difference in how she was playing?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Just another game where Blaze killed me.
> 
> Also,  at Me and Rofl being paired in both this game and WAD's other game.


Pure RNG, didn't even notice till WAD pointed it out


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Cause I'm that good when srs, Wez.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> Pure RNG, didn't even notice till WAD pointed it out


I was immediately killed in both games, too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice neg, Buto. It wasn't me who put that name, either. I killed Near, not L.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I really can't believe you guys didn't lynch LB, how could you not see the difference in how she was playing?


No one fucking listens, i attacked her first phase, she lived and i even mentioned it but no one listens.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Rage, Buto. Make my victory even better when I taste your futile tears.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope you like man-tears then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

When they come from the eyes, they're the most delicious. Bow to my will, mortal, and I shall exempt you from such a fate as living with such shame.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

God damn it it I should of known!!!

also fucking Blaze (Matt)


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Finding out Mello was our lucky break. We spent so much time trying to get rid of him


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

If you haven't guessed already, I submitted the kills for Buto Renjin and Near. Though Mei Lin killed L, she gave the the trolling rights of his death action.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2011)

Night 1 - used Skitzo on Sphyer
Nights 2&3 - used Skitzo on LB

I'm so awesome  But gj mafia.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Night 1 - used Skitzo on Sphyer
> Nights 2&3 - used Skitzo on LB
> 
> I'm so awesome  But gj mafia.


RNG has failed you


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Night 1 - used Skitzo on Sphyer
> Nights 2&3 - used Skitzo on LB
> 
> I'm so awesome  But gj mafia.



And you protected us both times until Night 3 so nobody would learn the truth about us


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

That Matsuda


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm generally quite unlucky. But god damn... Seems all my life's luck is being poured solely into this game.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2011)

I fucking knew you guys were Light and Misa since day one with your trolling, believe it or not


----------



## Scar (Mar 12, 2011)

Hirokazu Ukita - Emotional Cop
[Active - Roleblocker] - The targetted player wont be able to perform any action this night phase. Night only. Can use either this or Detective.
[Active - Detective] - Investigates the faction of the player, learning if they're either "Guilty" or "Innocent? with a 50% rate of success. Night only.

I'm still alive  fuck Kira and every dumb ass that didn't vote LB 
Nice Job trolling us to hell and back LB. Sphyer.
Great Game Mio


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys, guess which game is now my favourite?  The one where I hadd my favourite role and won my first game as mafia with it.

I'm on cloud nine right now, lmao.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 12, 2011)

Like I said, 50/50 

shaking my head. I shouldn't have done that last vote


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool game, well done mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Update OP with all roles, please. I want to find the remaining members.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Update OP with all roles, please. I want to find the remaining members.


Right on!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually started watching Death Note for the first time due to this mafia game. Epic anime is epic.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I only watched it due to the last game.

I'm really glad I did, it's awesome.


----------



## Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

DISAPPOINTED!!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

L is just epic. 

And Light, I've never wanted a character to die so badly that I think is so epic. Makes me so torn.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

For the record, I heard that L decided to investigate St. Lucifer instead of me during the night phase


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

Always support the bad guy Noi


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Rofl talked about how he was so certain I was mafia, then he goes investigate St. Lucifer?

Light got role-blocked, but it's cool. The women did all the work.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Well whether or not anyone believes me i feel i must say this if it helps at all. I targeted you for a kill Night Phase one but was unsuccessful. Anyone can use this info to their advantage at this point. Let the chips fall where they may.





U MAD?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't be so silly Misa-chan

It was all apart of my plan


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Of course, Light-kun. It was your strategy that got us this far.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody who hasn't finished Death Note, don't read the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember I told my friend that Kakashi completely dies in the Pein arc, it made him so happy when Kakashi actually came back to life, so I was all like, just as planned. I was a fucking Hero.

He fucking repaid me by telling me that L isn't really dead. I spent the rest of the series eagerly  waiting for L to come back and was just hit with severe depression when I realized I had been tricked.

He did the _exact_ opposite of what I did to him, that little prick.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

But in all seriousness, I couldn't have done it without my team. Best team played in hands down.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

*Player List
*
1. Wez ★ *Wattari*
2. Sajin *Touta Matsuda*
3. Blaze *Matt*
 4. LegendaryBeauty *Misa Amane*
5. Sphyer *Light Yagami*
6. BlackSmoke *Teru Mikami*
 7. aiyanah *Soichiro Yagami*
 8. Fear *Rem*
 9. Wormodragon *Sayu Yagami*
10. Butō Renjin *Ooi Takeshi*
11. Cubey *Raye Penber*
12. Amrun *Naomi Misora*
 13. Tia Halibel *Anthony Rester*
14. WhatADrag *Lind L. Tailor*
15. Bioness *Mello*
16. VastoLorDae / Didi *Stephen Gevanni*
 17. Princess Ivy *Shuichi Aizawa*
18. Chibason *Halle Lidner*
19. Megalith *Ill Ratt*
20. EnterTheTao *Aiber*
 21. SageMaster *Sachiko Yagami*
22. R o f l c o p t e r *L*
23. St. Lucifer *Hitoshi Demegawa*
24. Mangekyou SharingAL *Near*
25. Kakashi Hatake *Higuchi Kyouske*
26. Cadrien *Namikawa Reiji*
27. Noitora *Weddy*
28. James *Kanzo Mogi*
29. Hyper_Wolfy *Takada*
30. CloudKicker *Hirokazu Ukita*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Wez. That's just cruel.

I approve.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

That's awesome rofl


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

Part of me wants to read it, but I really shouldn't.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

That sucks man


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Part of me wants to read it, but I really shouldn't.


Don't do it, Noi. 

You must walk this path alone, for now.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got to the part when Misa comes in, shes fucking creepy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel like re-reading Death Note.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2011)

Read IT!!! the rules of law tempt you too 

rules of law "when something is hidden, it is human curiosity to want to know what it it"


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel like watching it again...

Anybody know if the English dub is any good? I've can't really tell from the clips on Youtube. I've heard mixed reviews in the past.

Already seen the sub and I'm really not in the mood to read.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2011)

Misa is awesome!! as is Mello, and everyone else, but yeah Misa's entrance was creepy as hell

Also the Englsih Dub is up there is Fullmetal Alchemist, Dragonball Z, and Fooly Cooly, so it's amazing


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's keep our DN sets for a week in commemoration of this amazing game. :33


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont have one 

I want one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I found/made most of the players' sets, i.e. Sphyer's, MSAL's, Bioness', etc. Who do you want? I'll give it to you around Monday or late Sunday.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

Could I have Ryuk?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Sure. I'll look for stock for him in the afternoon, as I've got something to do in the morning. Remind me via VM.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got to the bit where they're in the cafe, Light and Misa, thinking about how to meet eachother.

Dem Kiras.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2011)

I should rewatch the episodes, amazing series!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Mannn...

Mafia got so lucky 

But they played magnificently. Skill + Luck cannot be beat.

Smart move night one'ing me, you bastards. I forgot about your faction kill and got cocky thinking you wouldn't be able to guess my role to kill me


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking LB. 

I had finally gotten a chance to investigate her (after being roleblocked from failing the first time), and I got killed in the same night. I expected that her and Sphyer were actually Misa and Light (clever troll ) but I needed to clear it up.

ALL I NEEDED WAS ONE MORE DAY PHASE.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Rofl talked about how he was so certain I was mafia, then he goes investigate St. Lucifer?


 
I already figured the game was as good as over. So, I just randomly picked someone. 
I was as certain about you and Sphyer being mafia as I was about Bioness being Mello. Which would be about 95% sure.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck?

I could still use my night action, and I can't be killed by Kira's faction.

Mio, what the fuck?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, I just arrived home from a party. I was about to send my action to kill LB or Sphyer.

Town could have still won, this is bullshit.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> I could still use my night action, and I can't be killed by Kira's faction.
> 
> Mio, what the fuck?


 
Mafia would still have won, regardless of your nightaction.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

If I had targeted Sphyer, how could they have won?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> If I had targeted Sphyer, how could they have won?


 
They only needed to kill L, Near and Mello.
Mello died a few phases ago, L and Near died this nightphase. So, you killing LB or Sphyer wouldn't have changed anything.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> They only needed to kill L, Near and Mello.
> Mello died a few phases ago, L and Near died this nightphase. So, you killing LB or Sphyer wouldn't have changed anything.



Oh, I see. This isn't one of the games where they have to kill all town. They would have lost if it had been that way.

Oh well, we fucked up. Good game.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Oh, I see. This isn't one of the games where they have to kill all town. They would have lost if it had been that way.
> 
> Oh well, we fucked up. Good game.


 
Indeed we did.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 13, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


The worse thing is i suspected LB FOR A LONG TIME..Ask WAD 

I was about to naile her AND Spyher next phase.

I even figured out who L was and got him right 

The fates were against me 

Good game though guys, and well done you lucky bastards mafia


----------



## Fear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hm, I am pleased.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

only master trollers could make town town so hard


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I even figured out who L was and got him right


 
You figured out it was me and you still kept your vote on KH.... 



aiyanah said:


> only master trollers could make town town so hard


 
Only 3 townies actually voted for KH.  
The other 6 voted LB.
Not sure how that qualifies as 'towning so hard'.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

you needed to convince the whole of town for the lb wagon
sphy got the best of everyone by looking like a townie though 
lb just appealed by claiming a big role that she never would claim 
poor kh
its never this hard to sell an independents investigation


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

I only participated for one night, but I immediately picked a mafia (Fear/Rem)


I also correctly called LB and Sphyer being mafia (not here though, called it in a PM session after my death)

I still got it, and mafia did a good job on killing me or they would've suffered a lot more.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't believe LB didn't get lynched. I knew Sypher was Light and LB was Misa. 

I'm actually glad the mafia won since some of the town were very stupid. I had no chance of winning, so I help the town by giving valuable information and they just ignore it except ROFL. It should have been obvious Sypher was Light after the way he was defending LB to the death.  

Congrats team Mafia. You guys deserve it.  
I hope this game proves my vote against LB wasn't spite. I don't spite vote, maybe only in first phase. I took this game very seriously, as you can see from the note I made from day phase 1. So the next time someone says I'm spite voting, you know what to do...

Good game Mio.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Still glowing over this victory. I am pleased.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Still glowing over this victory. I am pleased.


 
As you should be... 
It's a shame you're repsealed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

It'll be removed soon, once I'm unbanned from the FC section.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It'll be removed soon, once I'm unbanned from the FC section.


 
How long till that happens ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Speaking with staff now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

i was about to rep for a gg
but lol sealed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn it. I want to see my CP filled with glorious subservience and admiring idolatry.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

its just not your day
all your luck is now gone


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, the game is over, so my astronomical luck has left me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Man your titles are gonna be so cool, even though my Aizen title is coming soon, I be jelly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Who's working on it?  And how long do we generally keep titles?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Homestuck will be requested to do it once Mio confirms with Dream Brother that we can give em out (shouldn't see a problem as he authorized it for Caesar).

I don't think there's a time limit on titles given some people have GOD TIER from ages ago.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Same with Wez's "Dumbledore's Army" one. I guess we keep them permanently.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys had no idea how hard I worked to save LB's life that phase. I literally brought out every reason argument I could think off to get her saved while not trusting KH . If LB was been lynched that phase then we actually had a high chance of loosing the game because Wolfy/Mei Lin was going to be inactive soon and even though I had planned to die anyways after killing L and giving her the book, I had no guarantee she would still be around in time for her to write MSAL/Near in her death note that she inherited from me after killing L. Since nobody could suspect her, I figured it would still be in our favor despite dying.

Close fucking call and luck though. I didn't even troll *once* in this game because I wanted to win that badly


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I prefer to call it..._skill_. Skillful manipulation. 

Excellent job, Light-kun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Some of us now really wonder if you guys are in an e-relationship


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Trolled into thinking that.

Damn, we're good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Nah I think the troll is you guys trying to keep it on the DL


----------



## MSAL (Mar 13, 2011)

@R O F L C O P T E R

I knew who you were from a failed Mello investigation. 

Also, i was out when the votes switched to LB. By the time i got back, phase was over.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> @R O F L C O P T E R
> 
> I knew who you were from a failed Mello investigation.
> *
> Also, i was out* when the votes switched to LB. By the time i got back, phase was over.



Keikaku doori


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Marvelous. Simply marvelous.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> @R O F L C O P T E R
> 
> I knew who you were from a failed Mello investigation.
> 
> Also, i was out when the votes switched to LB. By the time i got back, phase was over.


 
Ah.. I see. 

To think that if you had been here we could have won the game easily.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

It would depend on Wolfy's activity but if she stuck around by the next night phase, she would have wrote MSAL's name in the death note


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It would depend on Wolfy's activity but if she stuck around by the next night phase, she would have wrote MSAL's name in the death note


 
Dead people don't write in Death Notes. 

If LB had been lynched and confirmed as Misa, the townie that got the DN would/should have written your name in it as Light, roleblocker (I think he was still alive) would/should have RB'd you. Next dayphase we would have lynched HW.

At least, that is what should have happened. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys had no idea of HW, though.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Dead people don't write in Death Notes.
> 
> If LB had been lynched and confirmed as Misa, the townie that got the DN would/should have written your name in it as Light, roleblocker (I think he was still alive) would/should have RB'd you. Next dayphase we would have lynched HW.
> 
> At least, that is what should have happened. >.>



You are forgetting something though

Our true ace card wasn't me or LB. It was Takeda/Hyper_Wolfy/Mei Lin

You see, Takeda can use her Death Note to kill someone once. I suspected the risk of me and LB being role blocked (which was my greatest fear) so I let Takeda handle the kill on you since nobody would role block her. Once you aka L dies, my death note automatically would pass down to her so even if I died, it made no difference. Nobody would ever suspect Mei Lin and she would live through the lynch of the next day phase and write MSAL for Near and finish the job we were prevented from.

She did a good job seeming unimportant and blending in with the townies.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You guys had no idea of HW, though.


 
That's what you think. 

Ironically, HW made the same mistake Bioness did. Which was that they voted for a fellow mafia member on the 1st dayphase.
In and of itself it's not much, but combined with the rest of her voting history it was enough to warrant an investigation from L.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> That's what you think.
> 
> Ironically, HW made the same mistake Bioness did. Which was that they voted for a fellow mafia member on the 1st dayphase.
> In and of itself it's not much, but combined with the rest of her voting history it was enough to warrant an investigation from L.



L can't investigate if he's dead. Did you like the conditions I made for your drop?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> L can't investigate if he's dead. Did you like the conditions I made for your drop?


 
You have a point there. 

I lol'd when I read my dead. 
Mal's was better tho....


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

I luckily never died, and successfully escaped.

How Weddy of me.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

I never thought Tia Harribel was Restler though.

Once Noi said he was basically useless and learned LB was a power role, I knew he was Weddy and once Buto revealed info that confirmed he was Takeshi, it made things alot easier


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You have a point there.
> 
> I lol'd when I read my dead.
> Mal's was better tho....



I wrote that one too. In fact, I orchestrated all of them.  Mei Lin killed L, but gave trolling rights to me.

Buto and MSAL's was all mine, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Town role revealed at the completely wrong time.

The only people who hadn't revealed was basically L and Near


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

the towning this game was strong
unreadable mafia made the reveals inevitable too


----------



## MSAL (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Ah.. I see.
> 
> To think that if you had been here we could have won the game easily.



I wouldve definitely pushed the lynch of LB through. I had nailed her and Spyher down as Misa and Light.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> You guys had no idea of HW, though.



No, but we wouldve narrowed it down quickly..

I knew who who Rester was obviously, I knew who L was and oand ofc we could knock you and Spyher off. 

It wouldve only been a matter of time.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

The question was, could you figure out Wolfy in the following phase or would you guess wrong  ?

No one will ever know


----------



## MSAL (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wrote that one too. In fact, I orchestrated all of them.  Mei Lin killed L, but gave trolling rights to me.
> 
> Buto and MSAL's was all mine, though.



So you were responsible for my ignominious death


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way, the "Death Note write-ups" was totally Sphyer and LB's idea. Me and Mio facepalmed then laughed our asses off that we didn't come up with such a great concept.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet WAD and Mio laughed their asses off when I started to bitch about it not being ever mentioned and not knowing about it while I was faking it


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

I blew it at the end. I figured Sphyer and LB were mafia seeing how they worked together in the last phase. 

I thought that by gaining the Death Note and being unable to be killed by Kira's Faction, I could win it. However, I forgot Kira's faction only had to kill some important members, not all townies like most games.

Anyways, good game Sphyer. You make me proud bro


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Town role revealed at the completely wrong time.
> 
> The only people who hadn't revealed was basically L and Near


 
Near got exposed by Rester tho. 



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I wouldve definitely pushed the lynch of LB through. *I had nailed her and Spyher down as Misa and Light.*


 
Same here. 



Sphyer said:


> The question was, could you figure out Wolfy in the following phase or would you guess wrong  ?
> 
> No one will ever know


 It would have been a guess between HW and SM. 
Odds are that HW would be the one lynched. Probably....


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I blew it at the end. I figured Sphyer and LB were mafia seeing how they worked together in the last phase.
> 
> I thought that by gaining the Death Note and being unable to be killed by Kira's Faction, I could win it. However, I forgot Kira's faction only had to kill some important members, not all townies like most games.
> 
> Anyways, good game Sphyer. You make me proud bro






Who were you planning to target with the death note and what role were you going to choose  ?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 13, 2011)

I leave and this happens? God dammit.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Who were you planning to target with the death note and what role were you going to choose  ?



LB and Misa.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

I knew you couldn't resist trolling LB yourself personally


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

It was because it was the only role I was sure. 

Damnit, you should have waited for me to send my night action.

I could at least have denied LB of her title. 

Bullshit.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

So, was it Hyper Wolfy/Takada that killed me ?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Chibason said:


> So, was it Hyper Wolfy/Takada that killed me ?


             .


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> .



What? 

EDIT: I found phase list. Takeshi/Buto Renjin did it....

Watch your back, son


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Chibason said:


> What?


 
This:


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Well done to you guys especially Sphyer and LB.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

We couldn't have done it without Chibason's great assistance


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> So, fuck you chibason, you literally lost us the game



​
But no seriously, if that one protection on night 1 cost Town the game, then my bad.

...thought I might be protecting Mello. 

My main concern was him finding me so Light could be more easily killed.

@Sphyer-


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

That would mean that Mello would win the game if he found and killed me and townies would still lose


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea, we tried our best I guess but it's a guessing game.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *That would mean that Mello would win* the game if he found and killed me and townies would still lose



Exactly. 



> Halle Lidner
> 
> [Conditional Passive - Mello's Partner] - If Mello investigates her, she will aid Mello in his objective to kill Light increasing his success rate from 50% to 100%. *She wins if Mello wins*. If she dies after this ability activates, it loses it's effect.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, so you were never on the towns side then from the start


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh, so you were never on the towns side then from the start



Lol, no...Although, my objective _was_ the same as Town's. My job was to get Light, _aka_ you, killed. But alas, I failed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> So you were responsible for my ignominious death



I felt it was a...er..._beautiful_ work of ART. 




SageMaster said:


> It was because it was the only role I was sure.
> 
> Damnit, you should have waited for me to send my night action.
> 
> ...



Actually, no. The moment we killed Near and L, all three of us won, regardless of what happened afterwards.

So you were screwed from the start.  You simply can't troll me, SM.



Blaze said:


> Well done to you guys especially Sphyer and LB.



Why thank you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats to the Lucky Bitch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I've got to say, Amrun.

You mad?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

Not at all.

I got towned so hard this game, I was rooting for mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember that.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Was reading around page 20ish till I read this



aiyanah said:


> lol did the doc protect misa?
> that would be lulzy
> townies towning on wad till the end


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

not exactly what happened 
but accurate enough


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually, that's exactly what happened


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone targeted me night one, aside from Sajin. This included the doctor.  Due to this, I was protected from all kills, WAD's bomb that I killed, and I seemed innocent for the investigations.

Brilliant.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Everyone targeted me night one, aside from Sajin. This included the doctor.  Due to this, I was protected from all kills, WAD's bomb that I killed, and I seemed innocent for the investigations.
> 
> Brilliant.


 
I targeted you the 2nd nightphase... 
1st nightphase I investigated Blaze, 3rd KH.

3 investigations, 2 mafia and the SK.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing came up for me, second night phase?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Still not as good as Sajin though.

1. Sphyer
2. LB
3. LB

 if he skitzo killed Sphyer Night 1.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Nothing came up for me, second night phase?


 
You were protected.... again. 



WhatADrag said:


> Still not as good as Sajin though.
> 
> 1. Sphyer
> 2. LB
> ...


 
Oh please. 
I got one from each faction. 
That beats Sajin's actions by a shitload.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Yet, in the end, you failed.

 Come at me bro.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yet, in the end, you failed.
> 
> Come at me bro.


 


Why would I want to do that ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not why you'd want it. It's moreso you can't.

Or you'll end up laughing your way down fifty flights of stairs to your solid death below.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's not why you'd want it. It's moreso you can't.
> 
> Or you'll end up laughing your way down fifty flights of stairs to your solid death below.


 
Actually, I could. It's just that I'd fail. 

Been there, done that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

trying to lynch lb without a cop claim to fall back on is pointless
but if the power of investigation is held by you why not give it a shot?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


>


 
Glad to see you find me entertaining.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Men are useless otherwise.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Men are useless otherwise.


 
You're right, but women are equally as useless.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You're right, but women are equally as useless.



For popping out men, I agree.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> For popping out men, I agree.


 
You seem to forget that the women they pop out will eventually pop out men as well. So, really, women are equally as useless as men on all fronts. 


I should use a different smiley sometime....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You seem to forget that the women they pop out will eventually pop out men as well. So, really, women are equally as useless as men on all fronts.
> 
> 
> I should use a different smiley sometime....



We need a perpetual supply of inferior beings to manipulate using our charms and wits.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> We need a perpetual supply of inferior beings to manipulate using our charms and wits.


 
So, you're admitting that you need us. 
That's good, it shows you've gotten past the denial and have moved on to acceptance. Soon, you'll be able to accept the truth.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> So, you're admitting that you need us.
> That's good, it shows you've gotten past the denial and have moved on to acceptance. Soon, you'll be able to accept the truth.



I'm already at that stage. 

Men are garbage. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm already at that stage.
> 
> Men are garbage. 'Nuff said.


 
Now you're slipping back into denial. Just when you were finally making some progress. 'Tis such a shame.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Now you're slipping back into denial. Just when you were finally making some progress. 'Tis such a shame.



The true shame is wasting such time conversing with an insolent swine when I could be slaughtering your kind.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2011)

there is a new OTP


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The true shame is wasting such time conversing with an insolent swine when I could be slaughtering your kind.


 Yet, here you are talking to a swine. 
If you're waiting for permission to go and slaughter my kind, you have it. Now, go, and slaughter them. 

Oh wait.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Yet, here you are talking to a swine.
> If you're waiting for permission to go and slaughter my kind, you have it. Now, go, and slaughter them.
> 
> Oh wait.



Yes, that's right. I already slaughtered you, my bad.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, that's right. I already slaughtered you, my bad.


 
I'm surprised that it took you so long to figure that out.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
What took you so long ? I was expecting you like half an hour ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

I was taking care of something


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> What took you so long ? I was expecting you like half an hour ago.



I was curious to see what bullshit you'd spew in the time I entertained this disgusting show of male humility.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I was taking care of something


Not LB, apparently.


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

LB your posts are giving me AIDS


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was curious to see what bullshit you'd spew in the time I entertained this disgusting show of male humility.


 
There's no pleasing you, is there ? If we show our superiourity, you complain. If we show humility, you still complain. 

I take it that the ammount of bullshit I spewed was just as you expected ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Another method to kill your kind even faster.

Excellent. 

You can't spew anything _but_ bullshit, male, so yes.


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

hurrr durrr look at me I have a gimmick where I hate men
am i cool and unique now?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

A certain man is mad he got killed after playing half a phase.


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

When someone makes genuine comments about your posts/behaviour, just wave it off by saying they're mad

Yes that is most certainly the most intelligent course of action


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

It always is.

But I lol'd when you mentioned you were only alive for half a phase. I killed you because, as I explained in a PM session afterwards, VLD seemed convinced I was mafia, and I knew the doctor protected me that night. No one else even brought up my name, so when you subbed in for VLD, I knew you were a much more intelligent/deadly player, and as such had to off you as soon as possible so info wouldn't get out.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone has a problem.


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh I'm not mad about the getting killed thing
If anything it's flattering


But your discussion with Rofl the previous page was fucking cancer to read, I've grown tired of that bullshit, you're doing it too often. And the red text still doesn't help.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

...



*broken*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Didi said:


> Oh I'm not mad about the getting killed thing
> If anything it's flattering
> 
> 
> But your discussion with Rofl the previous page was fucking cancer to read, I've grown tired of that bullshit, you're doing it too often. And the red text still doesn't help.


 
Oh come on now. If it was that bad then why even read it ?

Also, why do so many people bitch about the red text ? Seriously.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

What happened here?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

One of your Knights just slayed an Empress.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 14, 2011)

What a terrible site it was.


----------

